# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Thống kê vật tư - công cụ làm C-Frame kim loại

## ppgas

Nhà có búa, có kềm, có cưa, có kéo... có cả cục đồng thau đủ lớn để khoét lỗ làm cái gạc tàn thuốc mà không tài nào khoét được, bực quá quyết tâm dựng con máy CNC.

Sau một thời gian ăn ngủ cùng cncprovn.com, nằm ngoài bãi rác thành phố, gom được một số vật tư cơ bản và post lên đây mong các anh chị em góp ý kiến giúp em hoàn thành con máy C-Frame.

Trân trọng mọi ý kiến đóng góp, gạch đá, lựu đạn thoải mái nhé. hêhê... cảm ơn.

*1- Bản thiết kế:* , hầm hố cho vui, thực ra nó là bản ý tưởng cơ bản để tiện đi mua vật tư, dựng bằng excel  :Smile: 
 

*2- Thống kê vật tư:*
2a- Cơ khí:

- *Mặt bàn*- tấm sắt 450x1200x15mm. Tấm sắt này và cái bệ Y là 1 cặp, rã từ 1 máy.


- *Bệ Y*, 350x700x180mm, sắt dày 12mm, nặng 70kg 
  Ray HSR bảng 25mm, dài 700mm, hành trình 450mm, 2 block trược.
  Vít-me bi D20, bước 5mm dài 500mm, hành trình 450mm.

 

Các bác bắt đầu được rồi nhé ...  :Smile:  :Smile: 


_còn tiếp..._

----------

anhcos, anhxco, CBNN, cncbibe, Gamo, Khoa C3, kimtan, mig21, taih2, Tuấn

----------


## anhxco

Đầu năm có con máy hoành tráng rùi, mấy linh kiện nằm trong bảng thiết kế bác có sẵn hết rùi à!?

----------

ppgas

----------


## Khoa C3

Trục Y phê quá, sao cụ không báo cáo trục Z luôn đi. Ẻm thấy máy Tây thường khoảng cách block Z >= khoảng cách từ block Z tới tâm pín, em đã từng làm không giống Tây sau đó làm giống Tây  thì thấy ngon hơn hehe.

----------

ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

thiếu mỗi con spindle ha anh PPeeeeee

----------


## Gamo

Ực ực...  :Big Grin:

----------


## blueocean

> Trục Y phê quá, sao cụ không báo cáo trục Z luôn đi. Ẻm thấy máy Tây thường khoảng cách block Z >= khoảng cách từ block Z tới tâm pín, em đã từng làm không giống Tây sau đó làm giống Tây  thì thấy ngon hơn hehe.


Bác giải thích giúp em khoảng cách block Z là khoảng cách nào?

----------


## elenercom

tôi thích nhất cái trục Y của bác chủ. Cố lên bác Trương

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhcos

Trục Y đương nhiên là quá thích rồi, nhưng cái bản vẽ kia vẽ bằng excel còn kinh hơn nữa.

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhxco

> Trục Y phê quá, sao cụ không báo cáo trục Z luôn đi. Ẻm thấy máy Tây thường khoảng cách block Z >= khoảng cách từ block Z tới tâm pín, em đã từng làm không giống Tây sau đó làm giống Tây  thì thấy ngon hơn hehe.


Bác cho e hỏi khoảng cách block Z là tính từ cạnh trong, cạnh ngoài hay là giửa block vậy ạ!?

----------


## Khoa C3

Em vẫn tính là phần = sắt ngoài cùng của bolck ợ. Theo nguyên tắc đòn bẩy của cụ acsimet thôi, càng xa càng tốt.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Bác giải thích giúp em khoảng cách block Z là khoảng cách nào?


Theo e ý bác KHoa như này:

Chỉ có điều e chưa rõ phần a nó tính như nào!?(em lấy đại ở giữa  :Big Grin: )

----------

cncbibe, ppgas

----------


## Khoa C3

Bác tính như thế thì cẩn thận hơn em rồi hihi. Bác tra moment lật, tải ray của mình có kết hợp với khối lượng phần chuyển động Z cộng dư tý cho lực ăn dao rồi làm 2 phép tính đòn bẩy  là ra khoảng cách an toàn thôi.

----------


## blueocean

Bệ Y của bác là gỡ máy à? E nhìn có vẽ giống DIY vì DIY kiểu này cũng dễ!

----------

ppgas

----------


## blueocean

> Theo e ý bác KHoa như này:
> 
> Chỉ có điều e chưa rõ phần a nó tính như nào!?(em lấy đại ở giữa )


à, ra là khoảng cách 2 block trên 1 cây, vậy mà e cứ tưởng khoảng cách 2 block của 2 ray Z

----------

ppgas

----------


## Khoa C3

Khoảng cách 2 ray quan trọng chứ bác, liên quan tới lực ăn dao tối đa bao nhiêu và tải của ray mờ.

----------


## ppgas

> Đầu năm có con máy hoành tráng rùi, mấy linh kiện nằm trong bảng thiết kế bác có sẵn hết rùi à!?


Cơ bản 3 trục, còn lại tiếp tục chinh chiến...




> Trục Y phê quá, sao cụ không báo cáo trục Z luôn đi. Ẻm thấy máy Tây thường khoảng cách block Z >= khoảng cách từ block Z tới tâm pín, em đã từng làm không giống Tây sau đó làm giống Tây  thì thấy ngon hơn hehe.


Sẽ báo cáo ngay đây... 
Yếu tố này chắc khả thi vì trục Z sẽ đứng trên bệ Y luôn nên hành trình Y sẽ giảm xuống còn khoảng 320mm, khoảng cách đến tâm spindle sẽ theo hướng dẫn của bác. 




> thiếu mỗi con spindle ha anh PPeeeeee


Có giao cho một cao thủ spín ở Vĩnh Hội quận 4 lo rồi  :Smile: 




> Trục Y đương nhiên là quá thích rồi, nhưng cái bản vẽ kia vẽ bằng excel còn kinh hơn nữa.


Dạ tại bớt xén giờ hành chính trong cty, mà máy cty thì không có đồ họa nên cứ excel thần chưởng mà phan thôi...




> Bệ Y của bác là gỡ máy à? E nhìn có vẽ giống DIY vì DIY kiểu này cũng dễ!


Lúc em đến thì các bộ phận khác của máy đã phân tán tá lả rồi, chỉ còn cái bệ này gắn trên tấm sắt kia thôi. Nguyên khối là của cái máy cắt dây bác blue ah.
Nếu nói DIY dễ thì cũng tùy vào khả năng của mỗi người, cả phương tiện lẫn kỹ thuật thi công), em thì không có 2 yếu tố trên nên phải săn hàng 3 cục keke...

----------


## hoctap256

Thiếu cái đối trọng spindle bác nhỉ ......?
khung C mà không có đối trọng thì quả là 1 thiếu sót lớn !

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

tiếp theo...

- *Bệ X*
Cái này thì không phải hàng 3 cục, còn thiếu ray và... cách gắn các chi tiết với nhau sao cho nó có thể trược được là mừng rồi :Smile: , gồm:
-Tấm sắt trắng 210 x760 x12mm
-2 thanh sắt gá ray, 30 x900 x 25mm, đã được phay phẳng, có gờ định vị 1 bên, đục lỗ sẵn cho ray bảng 20mm
-Vít-me bi Kuroda1504, D15, bước 4, dài 600mm, có gối đỡ BK BF:
-Chưa có ray, đang tìm mua ray SHS hoặc HSR20 dài 760, 2 block
-Bàn T-slot 3 rãnh, khổ 160 x600 x30mm, bằng thép đúc, đáy phay phẳng. Mua online tít bên... cncprovn.com, đúng tiêu chuẩn ngon bổ rẻ.



1 tấm sắt 250 x320 x30mm, gác lên mặt bệ Y, dùng làm chân đế cho Z và chố bắt ke vuông.
2 tấm sắt 250 x320 x20mm, làm mặt bích gắn các con trược cho Y và X:


Gá lên thử:



_còn tiếp..._

----------

anhcos, anhxco, Khoa C3, mig21

----------


## anhxco

Bàn T hơi bé chút, chắc tương lai bác phải kiếm cái bàn khác  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Đổi  bàn thì để lại cho em nhé, em có 1 cái y hệt thế hehe.

----------


## ppgas

Vấn đề cần hỏi:

Việc canh chỉnh khoan lỗ ốc M6 và M8 gắn các block đã khó rồi, việc khoan bậc để âm các đầu ốc M8 (lỗ 14mm) M6 (lỗ 10,5mm) quả là thách thức.
Các bác vui lòng tư vấn giúp loại counterbore nào mua được tại VN, hoặc cách nào âm các đầu ốc nhé. Em kẹt cứng chỗ này, hôm trước hỏi rồi mà về nhà vẫn chưa thông. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

> Bàn T hơi bé chút, chắc tương lai bác phải kiếm cái bàn khác


Cái này tạm thời thôi, sau này tính tiếp...




> Đổi  bàn thì để lại cho em nhé, em có 1 cái y hệt thế hehe.


Cảm ơn bác đã quan tâm, bàn T thì bác có rồi còn mua thêm làm gì?  Cái bàn này em có kế hoạch cho con tiện (nếu con C này hoạt động tốt  :Smile:

----------


## Khoa C3

Em tính ghéo 2 cái thành 1 cái to.

----------


## blueocean

> Khoảng cách 2 ray quan trọng chứ bác, liên quan tới lực ăn dao tối đa bao nhiêu và tải của ray mờ.


Vậy bác có cái công thức khoảng cách 2 ray ko? Chả là đang tính lôi con máy C ra làm lại nên tham khảo thêm.

----------


## Khoa C3

Em không có bác ợ.

----------


## anhcos

Cái tấm thép đặt bệ Z đừng đặt lên ray X bác ơi, cắt ngắn ray đi chứ.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Thiếu cái đối trọng spindle bác nhỉ ......?
> khung C mà không có đối trọng thì quả là 1 thiếu sót lớn !


Đối trọng hơi phức tạp nên em đã chuẩn bị cặp gậy hơi, mỗi cái chịu 9kg. Để xem kiếm được spindle nào mới tính được bác hoctap ơi.





> Cái tấm thép đặt bệ Z đừng đặt lên ray X bác ơi, cắt ngắn ray đi chứ.


Hơi tiếc nhưng chắc phải cắt ngắn thôi, và phải mài cái gờ gá ray nữa. Chắc cho nó lồi ra phía trước chừng 50mm để đảm bảo hành trình Y bác. Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

tiếp theo...

-*Trục Z:* IKO super precision positioning table TX220M-300
Thông số cơ bản như sau:
- Bệ đúc full gang, 220 x550 x90mm, nặng 42kg
- Ray con lăn 15 dài 550, hành trình 250, có thể mở rộng 300mm
- Vít-me bi D20, bước 5mm, hành trình 300mm
- cấp độ siêu chính xác  :Smile: 



Êke là hàng hiệu, sau 3 ngày thuyết phục đại gia nhà nghèo sân rộng quận 4  :Smile:  


Gá thử lên xem sao, (cái cục trắng là đồ kê tạm nhé).


Rồi, nhìn giống em C rồi...

Vấn đề khó tiếp theo là gắn mấy cục này lại với nhau sao cho nó dính cứng  :Smile: . 

Các bác vui lòng chỉ em cách khoan lỗ bậc âm đầu ốc với!!!

Phần điện đóm và spín thì vẫn đang nhức đầu.

----------

anhcos, cncbibe, conga, Diyodira, Khoa C3

----------


## Diyodira

Nhờ nốt ông nhà nghèo cho nó tọai nguyện bác ơi.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Nhờ nốt ông nhà nghèo cho nó tọai nguyện bác ơi.


Hìhi... Đang chờ ngày ấy đây bác!

----------


## occutit

Dân chơi, đồ đạc hàng hoá thật khủng khiếp  :Frown:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Dân chơi, đồ đạc hàng hoá thật khủng khiếp


Khổ công đi tìm mua thôi occutit, chứ tiền mua thì không nhiều đâu!
Nhớ mấy con 69 nhé!

----------


## anhcos

Khoan âm đầu ốc thì cứ dùng mũi khoan tốt mà tương thôi. 
Khi bắt ốc vào nó sẽ tựa vào phần hình nón lớn kia nên không xê dịch đi bao nhiêu đâu. 

Khi canh chỉnh 2 ray song song, bác cứ siết nhẹ toàn tuyến, điều chỉnh xong lại nhẹ một lượt nữa. Làm tiếp vài lần như thế thì không lo ray bị chạy.

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## Mechanic

Đang theo dõi bác hằng ngày  :Big Grin: . Chúc bác sớm thành công

----------


## anhxco

hic, chảy nước miếng... nhứt là với con z của bác.

----------


## maxx.side

> Đối trọng hơi phức tạp nên em đã chuẩn bị cặp gậy hơi, mỗi cái chịu 9kg. Để xem kiếm được spindle nào mới tính được bác hoctap ơi.


Anh Ppgas còn cặp nào không em tìm 2 gậy giống thế này mà không có, toàn loại của China chuyên cho đồ nội thất, không biết xài được mấy bữa

----------


## ppgas

> Anh Ppgas còn cặp nào không em tìm 2 gậy giống thế này mà không có, toàn loại của China chuyên cho đồ nội thất, không biết xài được mấy bữa


Hallo max.side,
Bác ở đâu? Nếu biết bãi Q.8 thì chịu khó lục ngoài đó xem sao. Nếu không hôm nào thấy em mua giúp. Vì là hàng bãi nên lúc có (thậm chí là nhiều), lúc tìm đỏ con mắt hổng ra.
Đồ nội thất thì nhà có 1cặp, hàng của Hafele nhưng cũng kém lắm. Chống thời gian nó bị xìu.

----------


## maxx.side

Thanks anh Ppgas, hôm nào gặp thì lấy giúp em một cặp, dạo này làm ở Bình Dương nên ít qua được Bãi

----------


## ppgas

> Thanks anh Ppgas, hôm nào gặp thì lấy giúp em một cặp, dạo này làm ở Bình Dương nên ít qua được Bãi


Ok, sớm nhất có thể!

----------

maxx.side

----------


## thuhanoi

Mấy cái lò xo khí nén ở bãi xe hơi cũng có đó bác maxx

----------

maxx.side

----------


## ppgas

> Thanks anh Ppgas, hôm nào gặp thì lấy giúp em một cặp, dạo này làm ở Bình Dương nên ít qua được Bãi


Maxx.side,
Hôm qua rảnh được tí xíu có chạy sang bãi nhưng chỉ thấy có 1 cây nên không lấy, bác cần 1 cây hay 1 cặp? chắc khoản dưới trăm nghìn 1 cây thôi nên bác yên tâm.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## maxx.side

Một cặp cho đẹp anh Ppgas, giá đó thì anh lấy giúp em luôn 3 cặp phòng khi cần nha anh, thanks anh trước  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> Một cặp cho đẹp anh Ppgas, giá đó thì anh lấy giúp em luôn 3 cặp phòng khi cần nha anh, thanks anh trước


Maxx.side,
Đã mang về một cặp gậy hơi của Nhật, lực ép 25kg/cây, giá 200k 1cặp (do cặp này lớn hơn cặp ở trên), bác có thích thì nhích nhé.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## maxx.side

ok thanks anh,lúc nào về saigon em gọi anh ngay  :Big Grin: , khu quận 7 phải ko anh

----------


## ppgas

> ok thanks anh,lúc nào về saigon em gọi anh ngay , khu quận 7 phải ko anh


Đúng rồi, luôn có người ở nhà nên bác có thể ghé lúc nào cũng ok.

----------


## ppgas

Ngồi lọ mọ hổm rày học Sketchup, giờ biết vẽ rồi:


Nhưng hình như solid works hiệu có vẻ hợp với mấy cái này phải không các bác?

Giải lao, tiếp tục gom đồ để mơ về ngày ấy, đủ để làm ATC rồi.


Thấy bác Khoa C3 cho máy chạy ham quá.

----------

anhcos, cncbibe, nhatson, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## Nam CNC

anh chịu khó lên Thanh Hùng đăng ký mua đầu BT 30 đi , em thấy bên ngoài có 2 cái máy brother tapping TC211 , đầu BT30 mini , ốm ốm nhỏ gọn , ATC, 6000rpm max, cái này nó thiết kế dính liền thân chứ không rời như của cái KhoaC3 , anh mua luôn 1 cụm Z gá spindle , có sẵn động cơ và khớp nối luôn về chơi thêm biến tần là vô tư , em thấy nó nhỏ gọn tầm 40-50kg cho 1 cụm , anh có thể lên xem nhé .... quay ok , nhưng muốn ngon thì mua thay bạc đạn ( có lẻ con máy màu xanh ngon hơn con màu trắng )

----------

nhatson, ppgas

----------


## CKD

Sketchup hay Solidwork mỗi cái đều có ưu nhược riêng à.
Với dân không chuyên em nghĩ Sketchup có nhiều ưu hơn: đơn giản, gọn nhẹ...
Trong tương lai nó hoàn thiện thêm phần CAM (giờ mới 2D) thì chưa biết thằng nào hơn à.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> anh chịu khó lên Thanh Hùng đăng ký mua đầu BT 30 đi , em thấy bên ngoài có 2 cái máy brother tapping TC211 , đầu BT30 mini , ốm ốm nhỏ gọn , ATC, 6000rpm max, cái này nó thiết kế dính liền thân chứ không rời như của cái KhoaC3 , anh mua luôn 1 cụm Z gá spindle , có sẵn động cơ và khớp nối luôn về chơi thêm biến tần là vô tư , em thấy nó nhỏ gọn tầm 40-50kg cho 1 cụm , anh có thể lên xem nhé .... quay ok , nhưng muốn ngon thì mua thay bạc đạn ( có lẻ con máy màu xanh ngon hơn con màu trắng )


Bữa rảnh tí, theo hướng dẫn mình chạy lên Thanh Hùng tìm cái ốm ốm nhỏ gọn mà tìm wài không thấy Nam ơi. Hay Nam giúp mình cái này được không?
Ray thì toàn hàng lớn, cỡ 30 trở lên 60-70. Nhưng lại vác về cục bàn T kê lên bàn khoan cũng hay  :Smile: 


Chạy lòng vòng cũng kiếm được cặp ray 20:


Nhưng lại ngồi tương tư một em C khác:

----------

cncbibe, thuhanoi

----------


## occutit

Cái bàn T kê lên khoan bàn đẹp quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> Cái bàn T kê lên khoan bàn đẹp quá


Tại nhà hết chỗ để rồi. Gác tạm lên đó để gá cái camlock vise cho nó nhanh tí  :Smile:

----------


## occutit

Em thích mấy cái bàn T bé bé thế này  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

mua không ? bán nè , chém gió là chết với em nhé.

----------

nhatson

----------


## ppgas

> mua không ? bán nè , chém gió là chết với em nhé.


Bán cái gì? bàn T bé bé hay BT30 ốm ốm gọn gọn?

----------


## Nam CNC

em nói với cu bé tí. BT ốm ốm kia ổng chưa rã máy lấy gì mà mua.... bàn T này anh nói ổng tháo ra từ cái máy tiện đúng không ???? heheh bữa kia em cũng chấm rồi nhưng bây giờ không thích thương mại nữa nên để nó sống sót và anh đến sau gặp đó thôi.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> em nói với cu bé tí. BT ốm ốm kia ổng chưa rã máy lấy gì mà mua.... bàn T này anh nói ổng tháo ra từ cái máy tiện đúng không ???? heheh bữa kia em cũng chấm rồi nhưng bây giờ không thích thương mại nữa nên để nó sống sót và anh đến sau gặp đó thôi.


Cái tapping center tc211 đó họ không rả Nam ơi. Bán nguyên con, khoảng trên 1 tấn, 25 chai. Nhìn cái cụm đầu đó, cả động cơ chắc trên 50kg quá.

----------


## nhatson

> Cái tapping center tc211 đó họ không rả Nam ơi. Bán nguyên con, khoảng trên 1 tấn, 25 chai. Nhìn cái cụm đầu đó, cả động cơ chắc trên 50kg quá.


để lâu ko ai mua là rã thôi ah  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> để lâu ko ai mua là rã thôi ah


Vậy là phải 'me' thường xuyên rồi.  :Frown:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Vậy là phải 'me' thường xuyên rồi.


Bác ghi SĐT lên chỗ món mình ghiền ấy cho chắc  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bác ghi SĐT lên chỗ món mình ghiền ấy cho chắc


Kế này thiệt hay. Để trang bị thêm cây viết lông dầu  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

> Kế này thiệt hay. Để trang bị thêm cây viết lông dầu


Viết bằng bút lông vẫn bị xóa mất đới ạ. bác làm 1 cái búa giống búa khiểm lâm ấy bác thích món hàng nào bác  đóng 1 nhát tên bác ở đoá thì chẳng ai dám mua. Trước sau gì cũng bán cho bác giá rẻ  :Big Grin:

----------


## elenercom

Bác Trương có rất nhiều đồ hay. Bữa tới vào Sài Gòn, kiếm cớ qua chơi rồi nài nỉ bác ấy để lại cho ít đồ mới được. Hehehee



> Bữa rảnh tí, theo hướng dẫn mình chạy lên Thanh Hùng tìm cái ốm ốm nhỏ gọn mà tìm wài không thấy Nam ơi. Hay Nam giúp mình cái này được không?
> Ray thì toàn hàng lớn, cỡ 30 trở lên 60-70. Nhưng lại vác về cục bàn T kê lên bàn khoan cũng hay 
> Đính kèm 6863
> 
> Chạy lòng vòng cũng kiếm được cặp ray 20:
> Đính kèm 6864
> 
> Nhưng lại ngồi tương tư một em C khác:
> Đính kèm 6865

----------


## ppgas

> Viết bằng bút lông vẫn bị xóa mất đới ạ. bác làm 1 cái búa giống búa khiểm lâm ấy bác thích món hàng nào bác  đóng 1 nhát tên bác ở đoá thì chẳng ai dám mua. Trước sau gì cũng bán cho bác giá rẻ


Sợ mình đóng lên đồ của họ, họ lại thích lên trán mình thì toi. Kế này thì là xúi dại rồi kaka  :Smile: 




> Bác Trương có rất nhiều đồ hay. Bữa tới vào Sài Gòn, kiếm cớ qua chơi rồi nài nỉ bác ấy để lại cho ít đồ mới được. Hehehee


Mang driver servo/alpha vào giao lưu thì ok ngay  :Smile: . 
Kì này ham chơi quá bị cty cắt mất thị trường miền bắc nên chắc khó ra HN rồi bác. Có vào SG thì alo, bia tiệp thẳng tiến nhé!

----------

Luyến

----------


## writewin

vào đà nẵng cũng có bia tiệp nè anh, ^^

----------


## Luyến

> Sợ mình đóng lên đồ của họ, họ lại thích lên trán mình thì toi. Kế này thì là xúi dại rồi kaka 
> 
> 
> !


Em đùa tẹo hehe. Bác pp cho em hỏi cái bàn này nặng bao nhiêu kg kích thước nó dư nào ạ?

----------


## ppgas

> Em đùa tẹo hehe. Bác pp cho em hỏi cái bàn này nặng bao nhiêu kg kích thước nó dư nào ạ?


Oh xin lỗi chưa trả lời bác Luyến. Bàn này nặng 18-20kg, kích thước 340 x200 x45mm bác ah.

----------

Luyến

----------


## ppgas

Lọ mọ mấy ngày trời vẽ thêm bệ X:





Có mặt bích này chắc phải chạy đi đục lỗ CNC quá:

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## occutit

To quá không em đục hộ anh phát cho rồi  :Smile: )

----------

ppgas

----------


## maxx.side

Mặt trên phay luôn 2 rãnh sâu chừng 1mm dể bắt 2 con trượt canh vuông cho dễ anh ơi

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Mặt trên phay luôn 2 rãnh sâu chừng 1mm dể bắt 2 con trượt canh vuông cho dễ anh ơi


Ừ nhỉ, cảm ơn maxx.side. Nếu có đi phay thì làm luôn một thể. Mai ngồi vẽ lại.

----------


## maxx.side

Chết, hôm qua không để ý, anh đuc kiểu này không vặn ốc được đâu anh nghiên cứu lại cách gá lắp nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas, Tuấn

----------


## anhcos

Đúng rồi ppgas, 2 con trượt úp nhau vào một tấm thì không gắn ốc được cho tụi nó đâu.

----------

ppgas

----------


## Khoa C3

Dùng con trượt có cánh vặn vô tư.

À mà theo như bản vẽ thì con trượt là SHS25 có cánh bác nhỉ.

----------

anhcos, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Ôi thôi, đúng rồi. Sao mình dốt thế nhỉ  :Smile:  :Smile: . Làm thêm tấm nữa vậy. Cảm ơn, cảm ơn...





> Dùng con trượt có cánh vặn vô tư.


Nhà không có cảnh Khoa C3 ơi.

----------


## ppgas

Có một chút thay đổi trong kế hoạch, làm con C nhỏ để tập dợt trước khi bắt đầu con lớn:
Bệ đế Y:


Bệ X:

----------

cncbibe

----------


## ahdvip

cái đế kia sao cái u chỗ để bắt trục Z lên anh không dùng sắt dày dày tí, em thấy hình như xài mấy cây sắt V đúng không anh

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhcos

Cái bệ này chắc mua có sẵn thế rồi, trông vậy quá ngon cho một con C-mini rồi, lễ này nghỉ nhiều chắc làm xong phần cơ chứ ppgas  :Smile: .

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> cái đế kia sao cái u chỗ để bắt trục Z lên anh không dùng sắt dày dày tí, em thấy hình như xài mấy cây sắt V đúng không anh


Cái bệ lụm có sẵn rồi Đức ơi, đã có kế hoạch gia cố thêm. Sắt V dà 6li tạm bợ.

Gá gắn vitme hơi lớn, phải cắt bớt:


Phay, dùng máy khoan xơi luôn:


Thành quả:


Gắn thử:


Chuyển động cũng khá nhẹ, mừng!
Có cái video test, post lên youtube rồi copy link vào, nó cứ báo 'private' wài, bực khắp người.

----------

cncbibe, Gamo, mig21

----------


## ppgas

> Cái bệ này chắc mua có sẵn thế rồi, trông vậy quá ngon cho một con C-mini rồi, lễ này nghỉ nhiều chắc làm xong phần cơ chứ ppgas .


 sẽ cố bác anhcos ơi. Quậy búa xua mà chẳng có cái nào ra hồn.  :Frown: 
Sẽ chuyển qua cái bệ gang này nếu gia cố không chuẩn:

----------


## maxx.side

Từ từ anh ơi, con nhỏ của anh cũng hoành tráng còn hơn mấy con lớn của người ta rồi, theo em đầu tư combo mini dễ nhất, thực tập được mà gia công chi tiết nhỏ cũng được, ít nhất ăn nhôm nhẹ nhẹ cũng ngon (thấy anh cưa tay là nễ rồi),gì chứ cỡ mặt bích motor hay gối đỡ vitme con trượt là vô tư mà. lấy dấu trước khi khoan trên sắt cũng ngon lành  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## Diyodira

> sẽ cố bác anhcos ơi. Quậy búa xua mà chẳng có cái nào ra hồn. 
> Sẽ chuyển qua cái bệ gang này nếu gia cố không chuẩn:
> Đính kèm 7182


Sao lại xuống cấp vậy, khung sắt tốt hơn gang chứ.
Cho mình hỏi cái eto đang kẹp phôi để cưa, khoảng cách của hai má kẹp cố định, và chỉ nhích tới lui chút (vài mm) để giữ chặt phôi đúng không bác?
thanks.

----------


## ppgas

> Sao lại xuống cấp vậy, khung sắt tốt hơn gang chứ.
> Cho mình hỏi cái eto đang kẹp phôi để cưa, khoảng cách của hai má kẹp cố định, và chỉ nhích tới lui chút (vài mm) để giữ chặt phôi đúng không bác?
> thanks.


Cái eto đó kẹp nhanh, camlock đã lắm diyodira. Gá phôi khoan thì tuyệt cú vời  :Smile: . Max side là 100mm, đẩy sát vào phôi, gạt cái bụp, nó nhích khoảng 2-3mm gì đó để kẹp chặt.
Ah, chuyển qua khung gang (nếu cần) vì khung này đã phay chuẩn đáy và mặt bắt bu-lon, và nó cũng ... đẹp nữa  :Smile:

----------

Diyodira

----------


## anhxco

Cố lên bác ui, cái dự ớn của e vẫn nằm 1 chổ, k có thời gian đụng đến.
mà e thấy khoái cái bệ của bác ghê, có nó về chắc con C của e dể thở hơn, hay... bác chuyển cho e 1 trong 2 đi  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## Diyodira

> Cái eto đó kẹp nhanh, camlock đã lắm diyodira. Gá phôi khoan thì tuyệt cú vời . Max side là 100mm, đẩy sát vào phôi, gạt cái bụp, nó nhích khoảng 2-3mm gì đó để kẹp chặt.
> Ah, chuyển qua khung gang (nếu cần) vì khung này đã phay chuẩn đáy và mặt bắt bu-lon, và nó cũng ... đẹp nữa


mình cũng có một cái mà không tài nào đầy cái má di dộng đi vô đi ra được, kẹt cứng một chỗ, chỉ phần cam thì bình thường.
thanks

----------


## ppgas

> mình cũng có một cái mà không tài nào đầy cái má di dộng đi vô đi ra được, kẹt cứng một chỗ, chỉ phần cam thì bình thường.
> thanks


Bác nới lỏng /siếc con vít giữ cái chốt cam thử xem nhé.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật tình hình, trục Z là đồ ăn sẵn:



Qua nay, tranh thủ:


Ray  X, Y, HSR20, vitme được tuyển bởi Nam CNC, toàn  double nut cấp chính xác C2, C3 nên khi gắn phải cố gắng chính xác nhất có thể, không thì đẩy nó không chịu đi (cái này cụ Nam có cảnh báo trước). Chính vì vậy nên khi gắn lên, các trục trược khá nhẹ nhàng, hai ngón tay vặn nhệm vẫn quay, sướng...  :Smile: 

Và hành trình còn lại: X:170, Y:350, Z:250
Mấy ngày còn lại tập trung vào bộ gá spindle...

----------

anhcos, anhxco, biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, Khoa C3, nhatson, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Bộ Z quá đẹp!

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bộ Z quá đẹp!


Cảm ơn bác. Nhìn nó mỏng dính nhưng hy vọng nó chịu được của cái spin nhờ full body bắng thép đúc.

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác ppgas dạo này đẳng cấp tăng gớm nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## CKD

Trời ơi.. vậy mà còn chê. Quá ngon, quá ghiền cho đội lắp ráp rồi, kim loại vô tư  :Big Grin: 
Kê được cái trục Z lên, tận dụng được hết hành trình thì quá ngon.

----------

ppgas

----------


## occutit

Đẹp vãi luôn   :Frown:  Có điều sao cái X hành trình 170 là sao :3

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bác ppgas dạo này đẳng cấp tăng gớm nhỉ


Hehe, cảm ơn bác động viên. 
Phần cơ khí tuy khó nhưng nhìn thấy được, là phần xác, làm cẩn thận nhất có thể. Còn những phần tinh chỉnh sai số, còn điện đóm, công tắc hàng trình, estop... dó mới là phần hồn, khó hơn gấp mấy lần... 
Muốn hoàn thành em này chắc còn lâu, mọi thứ đều phải học từ cấp cơ sở. Dự tính nhanh nhất là 3 tháng nữa mới chạy thử được.

----------


## ppgas

> Trời ơi.. vậy mà còn chê. Quá ngon, quá ghiền cho đội lắp ráp rồi, kim loại vô tư 
> Kê được cái trục Z lên, tận dụng được hết hành trình thì quá ngon.


Con này thì chỉ ham hố đến nhôm 6 là hết nhớt do máy nhẹ, gầm cao  :Smile: , Z yếu... Đang nhức đầu vì tính gia cố và nâng Z lên đây. Hơn nữa, phải làm mặt bích mới cho Z vì (theo tư vấn của Khoa C3) khoảng cách 2 con trược ngắn quá, sẽ yếu nếu vương cái cần gá spin ra khoảng 120mm.




> Đẹp vãi luôn   Có điều sao cái X hành trình 170 là sao :3


Cái này ghi nhầm rồi, mới đo lại sáng nay, Y:160, X: 300, Z:200:nếu nâng đế trục Z, và tăng khoảng cách 2 con trược -> mặt bích lớn hơn, hành trình co lại...

----------


## anhxco

Ma ơi, mình thèm quá, Tha thiết đề nghị bác nhượng lại cho e cái bệ gang kia, dự ớn của e nó đắp chiếu mãi vì cái phần khung, hic

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Ma ơi, mình thèm quá, Tha thiết đề nghị bác nhượng lại cho e cái bệ gang kia, dự ớn của e nó đắp chiếu mãi vì cái phần khung, hic


Cái bệ gang nào bác? Mình khoe búa xua không biết bác nói cái nào, nhưng gần như cái nào cũng tính tinh toán toán hết rồi...

----------


## nzhuhu

Anh PPGas ơi cho em hỏi mấy cái khung hay xác máy anh tìm được ở đâu vậy, anh chỉ em chổ được không, em thích mấy cái xác cơ khí lắm nhưng quận 8 Dương Bá Trạc thì không nhiều mà đôi lúc giá cũng cao. Anh vui lòng chỉ em nha, em cám ơn.

----------


## anhxco

> Cái bệ gang nào bác? Mình khoe búa xua không biết bác nói cái nào, nhưng gần như cái nào cũng tính tinh toán toán hết rồi...


nó nè bác:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> Anh PPGas ơi cho em hỏi mấy cái khung hay xác máy anh tìm được ở đâu vậy, anh chỉ em chổ được không, em thích mấy cái xác cơ khí lắm nhưng quận 8 Dương Bá Trạc thì không nhiều mà đôi lúc giá cũng cao. Anh vui lòng chỉ em nha, em cám ơn.


Đa số là mua từ quận 8 thôi bác ah, số còn lại mua tít trên ...mạng cncprovn.com  :Smile: .
Giá thì tuỳ, người bán nhìn mặt người mua mà phán thôi nên cũng vô chừng lắm.

----------


## ppgas

> nó nè bác:


Ok, nhường lại bác cũng được nhưng bác có quyền định giá. Mắc không bán, rẻ không bán  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> Ok, nhường lại bác cũng được nhưng bác có quyền định giá. Mắc không bán, rẻ không bán


Bác cứ làm khó e, e có phải con buôn đâu mà phán đc ạ, thương thì thương cho trót, cho e cái giá đi bác!?? :Big Grin: 
(Tiện thể bác cho e xin ít thông tin về kích thước nhé)

----------


## CKD

> Con này thì chỉ ham hố đến nhôm 6 là hết nhớt do máy nhẹ, gầm cao , Z yếu... Đang nhức đầu vì tính gia cố và nâng Z lên đây. Hơn nữa, phải làm mặt bích mới cho Z vì (theo tư vấn của Khoa C3) khoảng cách 2 con trược ngắn quá, sẽ yếu nếu vương cái cần gá spin ra khoảng 120mm.
> 
> 
> Cái này ghi nhầm rồi, mới đo lại sáng nay, Y:160, X: 300, Z:200:nếu nâng đế trục Z, và tăng khoảng cách 2 con trược -> mặt bích lớn hơn, hành trình co lại...


Theo e không nên động vào, cứ thế mà chiến. Mình làm không ngon, cứng hơn cũng vô nghĩa. Yếu là cảm giác thôi, có bao giờ bác áp thông số vào tính thử chưa. Chắc là chưa.
Tốt nhất nên hoàn thành, chạy ok đâu đó rồi tính tiếp.

----------

Gamo, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bác cứ làm khó e, e có phải con buôn đâu mà phán đc ạ, thương thì thương cho trót, cho e cái giá đi bác!??
> (Tiện thể bác cho e xin ít thông tin về kích thước nhé)


Kích thước như sau, tính theo chiều dài của bệ:
Phân ụ nhô lên: D170 x R200,
Phần đế thấp: D460 x R220
Nặng: 12kg
Giá 350k, chưa có phí ship.

----------

anhxco

----------


## ppgas

> Theo e không nên động vào, cứ thế mà chiến. Mình làm không ngon, cứng hơn cũng vô nghĩa. Yếu là cảm giác thôi, có bao giờ bác áp thông số vào tính thử chưa. Chắc là chưa.
> Tốt nhất nên hoàn thành, chạy ok đâu đó rồi tính tiếp.


"Tốt nhất nên hoàn thành, chạy ok đâu đó rồi tính tiếp", ok, quyết  :Smile:  cảm ơn!

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, cảm ơn cha CKD, để ông Bebegat làm xong rồi tui còn qua nhờ ké

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhxco

> Kích thước như sau, tính theo chiều dài của bệ:
> Phân ụ nhô lên: D170 x R200,
> Phần đế thấp: D460 x R220
> Nặng: 12kg
> Giá 350k, chưa có phí ship.


Không vừa cho cái bộ combo của e cho lắm, nhưng chắc vẫn dùng đc, bác để đấy cho e, để coi còn thứ gì e lấy ship luôn thể  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Bcs anhxci khing dùng thì em qua em lùng... hehe gì chứ dự ớn thì vô tư. Chỉ là không biết bao giờ làm thôi. Hehe

----------


## blueocean

Ông anhxco miết vẫn chưa xong cái máy à. Làm cái đế nhỏ thi cắt mấy tấm sắt qua đây tui hàn rồi phay luôn cho đúng kích thước, free công lun.

----------

anhxco, jimmyli, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy anh bebe để lại cho em cái đế đi nhé.... nhanh tay kẻo muộn....

----------


## ppgas

Bác Anhxco có xác nhận lấy không? Nếu không đến CKD rồi mới đến Nam CNC  :Smile: . 
@Nam CNC, hôm nào thấy mình lụm cho một cái giống vậy.

----------

anhxco

----------


## Nam CNC

bự hơn , nặng hơn càng tốt anh , để dành đó , khi nào làm máy , khoan vải lổ xỏ ốc qua , đổ bê tông luôn cho nó dữ.

----------


## ppgas

> bự hơn , nặng hơn càng tốt anh , để dành đó , khi nào làm máy , khoan vải lổ xỏ ốc qua , đổ bê tông luôn cho nó dữ.


Ok, chờ nhé!

----------


## anhcos

Hồi Lễ có ghé thăm gia chủ, con miniC ngon quá, hy vọng bác chủ sớm hoàn thành. 
Còn con tiện mini nữa, sao mà yêu thế không biết, cả cái góc nhỏ của bác nữa.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Mấy ngày mỏi rã rời taro gần trăm cái lỗ, nay gá lên, cảm giác rất yo-mot  :Smile:  
Nào taro,


Xếp hình,


Gia cố cái ke lưng, có luôn chỗ treo màn hình.


Xong cái cần, nặng 10kg, chưa có spin

----------

anhcos, cncbibe, katerman, Nam CNC, taih2, TLP

----------


## anhxco

> Bác Anhxco có xác nhận lấy không? Nếu không đến CKD rồi mới đến Nam CNC . 
> @Nam CNC, hôm nào thấy mình lụm cho một cái giống vậy.


Xác nhận lấy bác nhé. Tiện thể bác cho e hỏi bác còn cái khoan bàn nào k ạ?
Thanks

----------


## anhxco

> Ông anhxco miết vẫn chưa xong cái máy à. Làm cái đế nhỏ thi cắt mấy tấm sắt qua đây tui hàn rồi phay luôn cho đúng kích thước, free công lun.


Cảm ơn bạn nha!
Đợt này bận ở nhà ... giữ con bạn à. Không rảnh để làm đc việc gì cả. Kiểu nào tôi cũng lên nhờ ô, chạy đâu cho thoát  :Big Grin: , nhưng mà trả công đàng hoàng, hehe có qua có lại nó mới bền  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> Xác nhận lấy bác nhé. Tiện thể bác cho e hỏi bác còn cái khoan bàn nào k ạ?
> Thanks


Ah toàn khoan bàn mini để nghía chơi, và còn 1 cái để độ cái taro kiểu như này.

----------

Gamo

----------


## anhxco

> Ah toàn khoan bàn mini để nghía chơi, và còn 1 cái để độ cái taro kiểu như này.


hi, có con nào dùng ổn bác để cho e 1 con với, e ngadn cái cảnh vừa canh, vừa đè, mỏi tay mỏi mắt mag cái lỗ ra vẫn xiên xẹo, lệch lung tung. mà cái con bác để trên hình nhình cũng ngon ghê mà hình như k có motor kéo à bác, kíh thước mấy con đó thế nào bác pêpgai nhỉ?

----------


## ppgas

> hi, có con nào dùng ổn bác để cho e 1 con với, e ngadn cái cảnh vừa canh, vừa đè, mỏi tay mỏi mắt mag cái lỗ ra vẫn xiên xẹo, lệch lung tung. mà cái con bác để trên hình nhình cũng ngon ghê mà hình như k có motor kéo à bác, kíh thước mấy con đó thế nào bác pêpgai nhỉ?


Để khoan cho nó ngon thì kiểu gì cũng phải có cái khoan bàn vững chắc tí, khoan tay thì chỉ cơ động chứ không chính xác được. 
Con trên hinh là mượn từ web. Nói chung là không còn em nào có thể chuyển giao được anhxco ới ời! :Smile:

----------


## taih2

> Để khoan cho nó ngon thì kiểu gì cũng phải có cái khoan bàn vững chắc tí, khoan tay thì chỉ cơ động chứ không chính xác được. 
> Con trên hinh là mượn từ web. Nói chung là không còn em nào có thể chuyển giao được anhxco ới ời!


Cái eto với cái kẹp mũi taro nhìn sướng quá bác. 

Cái khoan bàn như hình của hồng ký khoảng 1tr5 thôi bác anhxco

----------

anhxco

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thế bác Anhxco mua con khoan bàn, vứt motor đi là xong.

Thiết kế dạng này kẹt ở chỗ là nếu mình cần taro trên tấm sắt thì sao?

----------


## ppgas

> Hehe, thế bác Anhxco mua con khoan bàn, vứt motor đi là xong.
> 
> Thiết kế dạng này kẹt ở chỗ là nếu mình cần taro trên tấm sắt thì sao?


Thì tháo rời cái trục kẹp mũi ra mà taro chứ sao hehee ...

----------


## elenercom

Làm một lúc 2con máy C frame là không phải dạng vừa đâu bác Trương! Chúc bác sớm  khai máy nhé.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Làm một lúc 2con máy C frame là không phải dạng vừa đâu bác Trương! Chúc bác sớm  khai máy nhé.


Hehe... đúng đó bác, dạng vừa là tính toán đâu vào đấy, con nào xong con đó  :Smile: . Làm lở dở lương ương búa xua cào cào thì chưa được xếp dạng vừa...  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  
Đùa tí... Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## ppgas

Vừa mới học cách "public" video clip trên you tube:

Test các ray trược sau khi ráp:



Test trục X sau khi gắn vit-me:

----------

anhcos, anhxco, Gamo

----------


## anhxco

> Hehe, thế bác Anhxco mua con khoan bàn, vứt motor đi là xong.
> 
> Thiết kế dạng này kẹt ở chỗ là nếu mình cần taro trên tấm sắt thì sao?


Hì hì, e cần cái khoan bàn chứ k phải taro bác ạ.

----------


## anhxco

> Để khoan cho nó ngon thì kiểu gì cũng phải có cái khoan bàn vững chắc tí, khoan tay thì chỉ cơ động chứ không chính xác được. 
> Con trên hinh là mượn từ web. Nói chung là không còn em nào có thể chuyển giao được anhxco ới ời!


Có khoan để nghía chơi mà k có cái nào chuyển giao đc là sao bác  :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, khoan bàn Hồng Ký giá rẻ bèo mà chất lượng ổn mà bác? Giá con entry level cao 80cm chắc khoảng 1.3tr/con xài ổn lắm. Em có 1 con xài 5-6 năm nay vẫn là trợ thủ đắc lực nhất. Khoan tay ít xài vì kém chính xác & khoan ko ngọt bằng khoan bàn.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Hehe, khoan bàn Hồng Ký giá rẻ bèo mà chất lượng ổn mà bác? Giá con entry level cao 80cm chắc khoảng 1.3tr/con xài ổn lắm. Em có 1 con xài 5-6 năm nay vẫn là trợ thủ đắc lực nhất. Khoan tay ít xài vì kém chính xác & khoan ko ngọt bằng khoan bàn.


Vậy à bác GM, tại e cũng k rành, nãy thấy bác gì đấy nói máy hồng ký e có seảrch thử, mà thấy con 80cm như bác nói tới hơn 2tr4 gì đấy mà. Không rõ ở ĐN có không!?

----------


## thuhanoi

Ở Đà Nẵng 1tr3 chỉ có máy Trung quốc thôi  :Big Grin:

----------

anhxco

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mới gọi ĐT hỏi giùm bác, em nhầm, con Hồng Ký đó cao 6 tấc chứ ko phải 8 tấc. Giá 1.35tr. Còn con 8 tấc thì 2.25tr như bác nói.

Tiết kiệm thì em nghĩ con đó là quá ngon rồi. Nếu có điều kiện thì chơi con bự. Mấy bác sẵn sàng chi vài triệu cho vít me & ray trượt mà lại tiết kiệm cái khoan bàn 

Em có độ cái khoan bàn lại để nó taro luôn. Nhưng con đó nó hơi yếu nên chỉ taro đến 6ly thì hết quay nổi. Nhưng nhu cầu của em cũng chỉ có thế vì taro 8ly trở lên thì "quay tay" được nhưng dưới 8ly thì dễ tèo...

----------

anhxco, ppgas

----------


## anhxco

> Hehe, mới gọi ĐT hỏi giùm bác, em nhầm, con Hồng Ký đó cao 6 tấc chứ ko phải 8 tấc. Giá 1.35tr. Còn con 8 tấc thì 2.25tr như bác nói.
> 
> Tiết kiệm thì em nghĩ con đó là quá ngon rồi. Nếu có điều kiện thì chơi con bự. Mấy bác sẵn sàng chi vài triệu cho vít me & ray trượt mà lại tiết kiệm cái khoan bàn 
> 
> Em có độ cái khoan bàn lại để nó taro luôn. Nhưng con đó nó hơi yếu nên chỉ taro đến 6ly thì hết quay nổi. Nhưng nhu cầu của em cũng chỉ có thế vì taro 8ly trở lên thì "quay tay" được nhưng dưới 8ly thì dễ tèo...


Để rảnh e chạy thử ĐN có con như thế k, k có chắc có khi nhờ bác GM vất vả 1 phen  :Big Grin: .
Mà hiện bác GM đang dùng con 80 hay 60?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em đang dùng con 60 á. Vụ này là phải nhờ lão Nam CNC á, vì em bán hàng ấy là bạn lão  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> Hehe, em đang dùng con 60 á. Vụ này là phải nhờ lão Nam CNC á, vì em bán hàng ấy là bạn lão


Thế bác là gì với e ý !?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, em ko biết bác ợ. Em chỉ biết là nói là "bạn của anh Nam" là được giảm giá liền, thường là vẫn rẻ hơn tất cả các shop trong khu Dân Sinh & Tạ Uyên mặc dù ko nhiều. Còn anh Nam mua thì chắc giá còn đặc biệt nữa.

Bác cứ hỏi nếu ở Đà Nẽng chênh có vài trăm ngàn thì cứ mua tại Đà Nẽng cho rẻ vì tiết kiệm tiền ship + bảo hành tại chỗ. Còn nếu con 6 tấc mà chênh nhau nhiều quá thì để em mua giùm cho, nhưng em đoán là Đà Nẽng cũng chẳng đắt đâu

----------

anhxco

----------


## lekimhung

Em cũng có cái khoan HK 60 mà bị đức cái là xo thép, giờ mỗi lần khoan xong thả tay ra nó không tự kéo lên được, giờ em đang tìm cái lò xo cho nó mà chưa ra, bác nào biết ở đâu có chỉ chỗ cho em mua về gắn vô ạ, chứ không có thấy bất tiện quá.

----------


## anhxco

> Hoho, em ko biết bác ợ. Em chỉ biết là nói là "bạn của anh Nam" là được giảm giá liền, thường là vẫn rẻ hơn tất cả các shop trong khu Dân Sinh & Tạ Uyên mặc dù ko nhiều. Còn anh Nam mua thì chắc giá còn đặc biệt nữa.
> 
> Bác cứ hỏi nếu ở Đà Nẽng chênh có vài trăm ngàn thì cứ mua tại Đà Nẽng cho rẻ vì tiết kiệm tiền ship + bảo hành tại chỗ. Còn nếu con 6 tấc mà chênh nhau nhiều quá thì để em mua giùm cho, nhưng em đoán là Đà Nẽng cũng chẳng đắt đâu


Giá thì nếu có e nghĩ giá chung cty rùi, nó không chênh nhau nhiều, điều e lo là ĐN k có, google thử mà không thấy chi nhánh nào của nó ở ĐNẵng  :Big Grin:

----------


## maxx.side

> Em cũng có cái khoan HK 60 mà bị đức cái là xo thép, giờ mỗi lần khoan xong thả tay ra nó không tự kéo lên được, giờ em đang tìm cái lò xo cho nó mà chưa ra, bác nào biết ở đâu có chỉ chỗ cho em mua về gắn vô ạ, chứ không có thấy bất tiện quá.


Bác ra mấy tiệm đồng hồ cũ mua cuộn dây "cót" cho "chuông" hoặc "giờ" về thay là ok, mà nhớ là tìm tiệm đồng hồ nào có sửa đồng hồ cổ thì mới dễ có nhé

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đúng là cái thằng HK có vụ đó khó chịu quá. Con của em cũng vậy. Thật ra bác chỉ cần mở cái dây cót bên trong của nó ra, gắn lại là xong. Còn nếu nó bị đứt thì botay.com, chắc phải làm theo pp bác Maxx.

Bác Anhxco mà kiếm ko ra thì để em mua giùm bác, chỉ sợ là nó bị cháy motor bảo hành ko được thôi :P

----------


## lekimhung

Con của em bị đứt nên không gắn lại được, ma cái dây lò xo này nó dầy hơn cái dây cot đồng hồ khoản 4 lần, sợ thay vào không kéo lên nổi nên em chưa thay, và vẫn đang tìm cái lò xo cho nó.

----------


## ppgas

Quay lại chủ đề nhé  :Smile: . 
Tối qua chạy qua tầm sư học đạo. Đã nhờ cụ Nam test thử biến tần V1000 Yaskawa kéo con servo Mitsubishi ngọt ngào, nay tự tin về mod cái spin và dùng đ/cơ servo kéo. Tháo bỏ cái đuôi encoder luôn cho nó gọn.



Tranh thủ đọc cái manual của V1000 để chỉnh áp ra bằng 117v cho động cơ.

----------

anhcos, cncbibe, kametoco, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Hey, cho em cái encoder đi :x :x :x

----------


## ppgas

> Hey, cho em cái encoder đi :x :x :x


Rất hân hạnh  :Smile:

----------


## kametoco

con V1000 chạy spindle 2.2k được tốc độ 24.000 được k a Ppgas.
thấy biến tần TQ ghi: Giải tần số điều chỉnh 0-1000HZ, còn V1000 thì 0 - 400hz, e không hiểu thông số này

----------


## Gamo

Mỗi con spindle có dải tần số hoạt động riêng. Cho anh em làm CNC thường là 220v, 400Hz. Có một số loại spindle tốc độ cao cần tần số cao hơn 400Hz, ví dụ như lão Nam Cao đang khoe con spindle 667Hz, 40000rpm
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/43...8117#post38117

Mấy con spindle tốc độ cao dùng trong phay mạch in có thể lên 3000Hz, 120,000rpm

----------

anhcos, kametoco, ppgas

----------


## Ga con

> Quay lại chủ đề nhé . 
> Tối qua chạy qua tầm sư học đạo. Đã nhờ cụ Nam test thử biến tần V1000 Yaskawa kéo con servo Mitsubishi ngọt ngào, nay tự tin về mod cái spin và dùng đ/cơ servo kéo. Tháo bỏ cái đuôi encoder luôn cho nó gọn.
> 
> Đính kèm 7420
> 
> Tranh thủ đọc cái manual của V1000 để chỉnh áp ra bằng 117v cho động cơ.


Bác chạy thử trong thời gian bao lâu ạ.
E cũng thử con này, nhưng chỉnh áp 90V tại 300Hz thôi, dòng chạy không tải 1.2 - 1.5A tùy theo tốc độ, nhưng chạy được có chừng 15' thì nóng quá. Bộ của e y chang bác luôn (servo Mitsu J2 750W, trục trơn), test bằng cả A1000 và V1000.

Test thử thì e thấy mấy con Sanyo ngon nhất, có cân bằng động tốt, chạy lên đến ~ 10-12.000 vẫn êm. Có con P5 lúc trước e test BT Siemen 650Hz chạy max luôn cũng không rung chút nào. Có cái chạy lâu motor nóng quá.

Em cũng đang có nhu cầu gắn 1 cái đầu kéo bằng ac servo lên để khoan + phay linh tinh, nhưng tình hình này chắc e phải gắn bộ khác lên (speed servo, E có mấy bộ của Stober, Teknic, Fuji, Sinano, Yaskawa, Toshiba... mà công suất hơi bé, 400-1kW thôi, có cái Toshiba 2k7 nhưng lại tốc độ thấp).

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy thì quay được nhưng nóng hả bác gà công nghiệp ( ông mà là gà con cái gì ) , vậy thì AC servo ngoài tầm với rồi sao ??? thôi bắt chước bác KHoaC3 lấy mấy em động cơ bơm nước ra chơi ...6000rpm khoẻ re. Nói là bơm nước chứ mấy em đó lợi hại lắm , mấy con đó được thiết kế chạy 24/24 mà không sao đấy nhé , em khoái nhất mấy em hiệu ...gì đó quên mất cha cái tên giống như cái con của bác Khoa ấy, chạy cực êm , lên 180H vẫn lên được , không rung luôn mới ghê , toàn thân bằng nhôm khá nhẹ , em có 3 con vứt xó ở nhà để dành làm máy mài cho công việc giày dép của gia đình.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Rầu...
Hai mũi taro 4 li nằm lại mãi mãi... chỉ cách nhau 5 phút.  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

còn xài được , qua mài mài xíu chuyển qua taro đồng hay nhôm cũng còn ngon chán.

----------


## taih2

> còn xài được , qua mài mài xíu chuyển qua taro đồng hay nhôm cũng còn ngon chán.


Mũi gãy thì không tiếc, em chỉ sợ lấy lên cái lỗ nó bự ra nữa thì hư cái mặt bích

----------


## ppgas

> còn xài được , qua mài mài xíu chuyển qua taro đồng hay nhôm cũng còn ngon chán.


Tiết cái miếng sắt kia mới nói chứ mũi taro thì nhà vẫn còn  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

Giờ mần răng mà lấy ra hè!?

----------


## hung1706

Hồi đó ông thợ chỉ em đem ra chỗ nào cắt sắt cho nó thổi chảy cái mũi ra, cái lỗ nó to hơn 1 tí, khoan lỗ to ra rồi taro tiếp  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

bỏ ra 10k/ lổ bắn điện cho đệp gái ơi  :Cool:

----------


## ppgas

Tranh thủ cuối tuần gia cố mặt bích trục Z, thêm 1 cặp nữa thành 3 cặp trược.


Gá lên, thấy yên tâm hơn:

----------

anhcos, cncbibe, mig21, nhatson

----------


## ppgas

Cảm ởn các bác đã "thank", em nó nhìn từ phía sau. 



Chắc phải đổi mấy con sì step quá, nhìn no bèo nhèo quá, không biết có kéo nổi không đây.

----------


## anhxco

thay luon con spin di bac :d

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> thay luon con spin di bac :d


Con đó gá tạm lên nhìn cho nó vui mắt tí anhxco ơi. Phương án đang độ con spin, đầu ER16, kéo bằng con servo mitsu 750w. Nếu không thành công thì chạy qua ông nhà nghèo sân rộng bên quận 4, cũng gần :Smile: .

----------


## itanium7000

Máy có cái bàn chữ T nhìn xịn hẳn ra  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## occutit

Lỡ độ thì kiếm cái Rod của Japan mà độ nhé anh. Chơi Rod china độ tốn công  :Frown:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Lỡ độ thì kiếm cái Rod của Japan mà độ nhé anh. Chơi Rod china độ tốn công


Cái Rod là cái gì thế Occutit? Là cái phần nào trong đống này?

----------


## Khoa C3

Chắc là cái ống tròn có ốc ở đầu ngoài cùng bên trái.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Chắc là cái ống tròn có ốc ở đầu ngoài cùng bên trái.


Em cũng đoán vậy. Cứ gắn vào chạy thử, nếu run out lớn quá thì tính tiếp.
Cái ống đó là rút ruột của con máy phay gỗ của Nhật. Nó chạy 38k rpm, đã tháo bỏ động cơ kéo (chổi than) 1,5kw, 3 bạc đầu 6xxx không ah.

----------


## ppgas

> Chắc là cái ống tròn có ốc ở đầu ngoài cùng bên trái.


Àh rồi, thấy rồi, cái ống thẳng gắn đầu er16, để hôm nào thấy đồ japan thì lụm gắn vào. Thỉnh thoảng cũng thấy nhưng lâu nay chưa cân nên không lụm, giờ cần thì lại không có  :Smile:

----------


## occutit

Có thấy hàng Japan thì lượm hộ em một-hai cái nha anh ppgas (giá mềm) Em cũng muốn thử diy cái ụ dao cùi xem thế nào.

----------


## anhxco

> Con đó gá tạm lên nhìn cho nó vui mắt tí anhxco ơi. Phương án đang độ con spin, đầu ER16, kéo bằng con servo mitsu 750w. Nếu không thành công thì chạy qua ông nhà nghèo sân rộng bên quận 4, cũng gần.


COn spindle ẺR16 bác có chưa? nếu mà đang còn kiếm thì tiện thể kiếm luôn giúp e 1 con nhé!
Thank bác!

----------


## ppgas

> Có thấy hàng Japan thì lượm hộ em một-hai cái nha anh ppgas (giá mềm) Em cũng muốn thử diy cái ụ dao cùi xem thế nào.





> COn spindle ẺR16 bác có chưa? nếu mà đang còn kiếm thì tiện thể kiếm luôn giúp e 1 con nhé!
> Thank bác!


Nhà đang có 1cái Rod er16 mới nhờ cụ Nam CNC mua giúp. Hôm nào có dịp gặp thì lụm vài cái. Tình hình là kỳ này nóng qua nên em làm biếng đi siêu thị ve chai rồi.

----------


## ppgas

Loay hoay đọc một hèo HDSD yaskawa V1000, hăm hở gắn vào motor chạy thử, nó báo lỗi wài:


Bực quá vức đấy đi khoan khoan đục đục được nhiêu đây:

----------


## Ga con

> Loay hoay đọc một hèo HDSD yaskawa V1000, hăm hở gắn vào motor chạy thử, nó báo lỗi wài:
> 
> 
> Bực quá vức đấy đi khoan khoan đục đục được nhiêu đây:


Lỗi này bác nhập Ld, Lq + EMI + pull out current chưa đúng.
Bác tăng dùng pull out lên nó đỡ hơn.
Tất cả các thông số ngoài EMI em đều đo được, có mỗi vài EMI là không có thiết bị xác định. Nó đòi phải có motor kéo con này đến tốc độ danh định, xong máy phân tích nhiễu mới đo được.

Thanks.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Xác nhận lấy bác nhé. Tiện thể bác cho e hỏi bác còn cái khoan bàn nào k ạ?
> Thanks


Bác anhxco,
nhà chật quá rồi, (thật ra là cái gầm cầu thang hết chỗ chứa) bác tiến hành dụ này lẹ giúp em cái  :Smile: . Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

> Lỗi này bác nhập Ld, Lq + EMI + pull out current chưa đúng.
> Bác tăng dùng pull out lên nó đỡ hơn.
> Tất cả các thông số ngoài EMI em đều đo được, có mỗi vài EMI là không có thiết bị xác định. Nó đòi phải có motor kéo con này đến tốc độ danh định, xong máy phân tích nhiễu mới đo được.
> 
> Thanks.


Đang nghiên cứu tài liệu bác gacon ơi. Sao tìm wài không thấy chức năng auto-tune đâu cả. Làm theo hướng dẫn nhưng... thiệt là bó chim :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

Lâu quá em quên, nếu chuyển sang chế độ chạy PM thì parameter rất ít, không có autotuning đâu bác, chắc bác nhầm sang servo driver. Yas A1000 cũng không có ạ.
https://www.google.com.vn/url?sa=t&r...,d.dGc&cad=rjt

Bác làm theo cái này xem, quan trọng nhất là L để set pull out current, cần có đồng hồ đo L, xác định Ld và Lq theo công thức trong đó ạ ( đo L giữa 2 dây, quay rotor để xác định max L và min L, Lq = 2/3 max L, Ld = 2/3 min L). Trong tài liệu nó cũng có chỉ khắc phục lỗi SRo ạ. Bác dùng con motor nào thế để em đo L và báo giúp cho (nếu em có motor đó).

Còn E5-09 em set =0, E5-24 em set bằng vài chục mV tùy theo motor (set đúng nó sẽ đỡ giật hơn set sai, còn đúng sai nó vẫn chạy tuốt).

Đọc bài của bác em lại nhớ bác nào đó đã từng so sánh A1000 với servo driver. Nếu thay thế được thì chắc Yas nó dẹp luôn mảng servo rồi ạ, mà hiện tại Yas đang No.1 về số lượng servo bán trên toàn thế giới.

Thanks.

----------

ppgas

----------


## nhatson

https://www.yaskawa.com/pycprd/looku...6Qi6MDSAqdFs8=
trang 113 hd auto turning , nhưng ko chắc là nó sẽ chạy ngon, dúng bài phải turning 2 lần 1 lần ko tải, 1 lần có tải, vì em nghĩ đang có tải mà có chuyện dì thì căng

----------

ppgas

----------


## nhatson

đề cập tới vấn đề thị trường, nếu túm trong ngành máy đóng gói thì servo similar converter... sắp đuổi kịp servo , nên ko làm biến tần chạy tốt động cơ PM có khả năng là tự đào mồ chôn mình


http://www.quest-trendmagazine.it/in...ic-drives.html

Servo-similar converters, frequency converters and other drives until 2016
Right behind the servo drive servo-similar converters are on the agenda of the packaging machine-builders. We call servo-similar converters as frequency converters with field-oriented closed-loop control at asynchronous or permanent-field synchronous motors. Also for this drive technology packaging machines are in second place in the related ranking of the ten sectors. 19% of all servo-similar converters in the ten sectors will alone be implemented at packaging machines 2016.

The use of servo-similar converters by packaging machine-builders will grow only below average with 28% until 2016. So the servo-drive will remain first choice.

That applies also to the frequency converter with U/f characteristic. In the related ranking packaging machines will take the fourth place. 12% of all frequency converters in the ten sectors will be used at packaging machines in 2016.
The use of frequency converters will only rise below average with 11% until 2016. This works together with the dynamic development of the servo use as a sign for the fact that frequency converters will in the tendency be substituted by servo drives.

Stepper motors at packaging machines form an important special application. 17% of all stepper motors will be used 2016 at packaging machines imposing third place third in the suitable ranking.
Until 2016 packaging machine-builders intend to double the applications for stepper motors - a development opposite to that in the machinery industry indicating a decrease in the use of stepper motors to 2016.

Finally a glance at the special drive technologies such as DC drive, linear drives and torque motors.

DC drives are very rarely used with 1% share at packaging machines. However, this drive system has found its application at packaging machines because its use will remain unchanged until 2016.

Also direct linear drives are rarely used at packaging machines. Also this drive system has found stable applications at packaging machines expressed in a proportionally growing use until 2016.

For torque motors packaging machines see many new applications in the future. That is why their use is to triple until 2016 on the base of low use numbers. That ties in with the general tendency in the machinery industry that favors torque motors. Packaging machines will be in third place within the ten sectors regarding use of torque motors.

----------


## Ga con

> https://www.yaskawa.com/pycprd/looku...6Qi6MDSAqdFs8=
> trang 113 hd auto turning , nhưng ko chắc là nó sẽ chạy ngon, dúng bài phải turning 2 lần 1 lần ko tải, 1 lần có tải, vì em nghĩ đang có tải mà có chuyện dì thì căng


Dạ e thấy toàn apply cho V/f control or Openloop vector control thôi. Sao em chuyển sang chạy PM motor nó không cho AT. Hay e chỉnh nhầm chỗ nào rồi ta (chỗ bước 2, motor code e toàn để FFFF là loại motor không theo tiêu chuẩn của Yas).
Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

> Lâu quá em quên, nếu chuyển sang chế độ chạy PM thì parameter rất ít, không có autotuning đâu bác, chắc bác nhầm sang servo driver. Yas A1000 cũng không có ạ.
> 
> Bác làm theo cái này xem, quan trọng nhất là L để set pull out current, cần có đồng hồ đo L, xác định Ld và Lq theo công thức trong đó ạ ( đo L giữa 2 dây, quay rotor để xác định max L và min L, Lq = 2/3 max L, Ld = 2/3 min L). Trong tài liệu nó cũng có chỉ khắc phục lỗi SRo ạ. Bác dùng con motor nào thế để em đo L và báo giúp cho (nếu em có motor đó).
> 
> Còn E5-09 em set =0, E5-24 em set bằng vài chục mV tùy theo motor (set đúng nó sẽ đỡ giật hơn set sai, còn đúng sai nó vẫn chạy tuốt).
> 
> Đọc bài của bác em lại nhớ bác nào đó đã từng so sánh A1000 với servo driver. Nếu thay thế được thì chắc Yas nó dẹp luôn mảng servo rồi ạ, mà hiện tại Yas đang No.1 về số lượng servo bán trên toàn thế giới.
> 
> Thanks.


Xem cái này thấy có AT mà tìm ko thấy:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uQzkc6_7h3I

Động cơ đang thử là em này:


Nếu ổn thoả, em cho nó kéo thử con AC servo 750 của mitsu.

----------


## nhatson

> Xem cái này thấy có AT mà tìm ko thấy:
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uQzkc6_7h3I
> 
> Động cơ đang thử là em này:
> 
> 
> Nếu ổn thoả, em cho nó kéo thử con AC servo 750 của mitsu.


oạch con này với con ac servo khác nhau mờ  anh

----------


## ppgas

> https://www.yaskawa.com/pycprd/looku...6Qi6MDSAqdFs8=
> trang 113 hd auto turning , nhưng ko chắc là nó sẽ chạy ngon, dúng bài phải turning 2 lần 1 lần ko tải, 1 lần có tải, vì em nghĩ đang có tải mà có chuyện dì thì căng


Cảm ơn nhatson, em đọc hết khúc đó rồi mà vẫn không thấy chức năng AT. (Khởi động, bấm mũi tên xuống/lên hết cycle mà vẫn không thấy. Chiều về tiếp.

----------


## ppgas

> oạch con này với con ac servo khác nhau mờ  anh


Vậy là phải nối vào con ac servo nó mới xuất hiện tính năng AT?

----------


## emptyhb

> Vậy là phải nối vào con ac servo nó mới xuất hiện tính năng AT?


Dùng biến tần điều khiển động cơ 3 pha thường thì có thể dùng auto-tune được bác ơi. Nhập thông số theo nhãn của motor là ok.

Còn với Ac Servo thì không dùng được đâu, bác phải tự nhập các tham số (thường là không có trên nhãn)

----------

nhatson, ppgas

----------


## nhatson

> Dùng biến tần điều khiển động cơ 3 pha thường thì có thể dùng auto-tune được bác ơi. Nhập thông số theo nhãn của motor là ok.
> 
> Còn với Ac Servo thì không dùng được đâu, bác phải tự nhập các tham số (thường là không có trên nhãn)


xem ra vụ may do drive chạy open loop cho motor servo tiềm năng lớn

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

> Lỗi này bác nhập Ld, Lq + EMI + pull out current chưa đúng.
> Bác tăng dùng pull out lên nó đỡ hơn.
> Tất cả các thông số ngoài EMI em đều đo được, có mỗi vài EMI là không có thiết bị xác định. Nó đòi phải có motor kéo con này đến tốc độ danh định, xong máy phân tích nhiễu mới đo được.
> 
> Thanks.


EMI , tbi này có giúp gì được cụ ko ah?

http://uniteng.com/index.php/2013/05...c-field-probe/

dưng mờ em thắc mắc EMI nó liên quan gì tới dkhien động cơ PMSM ta?

b.r

----------

Ga con

----------


## ppgas

> Dùng biến tần điều khiển động cơ 3 pha thường thì có thể dùng auto-tune được bác ơi. Nhập thông số theo nhãn của motor là ok.
> 
> Còn với Ac Servo thì không dùng được đâu, bác phải tự nhập các tham số (thường là không có trên nhãn)


Đúng như vậy, đã auto-tune con 3 pha chạy ngon lành. Thông số default của A1-02 là 05, chỉnh lại bằng 00 hoặc 02 (v/f control hoặc open loop vector control)

Bác emptyhb hình như đã auto-tune AC servo rồi, các tham số trên ac servo 750w của mitsu bác cài ntn?


Vd trong trường hợp này:
t1-01 =?
T1-02= 0.75 (750W)
T1-03= 103 (103V)
T1-04= 5.6 (5.6A)
T1-05= ? (Base frequency)
T1-06= ? (Poles)
T1-07= 3000 (rpm)

Bác điền giúp nếu biết thông số nhé

Cảm ơn.

----------


## emptyhb

> Đúng như vậy, đã auto-tune con 3 pha chạy ngon lành. Thông số default của A1-02 là 05, chỉnh lại bằng 00 hoặc 02 (v/f control hoặc open loop vector control)
> 
> Bác emptyhb hình như đã auto-tune AC servo rồi, các tham số trên ac servo 750w của mitsu bác cài ntn?
> 
> 
> Vd trong trường hợp này:
> t1-01 =?
> T1-02= 0.75 (750W)
> T1-03= 103 (103V)
> ...


Trong trường hợp này thì lại không dùng các parameter trên.

Đầu tiên bác cài đặt A1-02 = 5

Các tham số khác bác tham khảo bảng sau


Các tham số khác và một số công thức bác xem tài liệu đầu tiên ở đây https://www.google.com.vn/#newwindow...v1000+pm+motor

----------

nhatson, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cảm ơn bác emptyhb.
Sao thấy ghi trong manual: "• Auto-Tuning is not possible with permanent magnet motors.", sao chọn A1-02 = 5 nhỉ?
Nếu chỉ nhập các tham số trên motor nameplate thì ok, còn các tham số khác phức tạp quá. Bó gối rồi. Ví dụ cái rated frequency, cái này không có -> không tính được số poles...
Lại phải tiếp tục ngâm thôi.

----------


## nhatson

> Cảm ơn bác emptyhb.
> Sao thấy ghi trong manual: "• Auto-Tuning is not possible with permanent magnet motors.", sao chọn A1-02 = 5 nhỉ?
> Nếu chỉ nhập các tham số trên motor nameplate thì ok, còn các tham số khác phức tạp quá. Bó gối rồi. Ví dụ cái rated frequency, cái này không có -> không tính được số poles...
> Lại phải tiếp tục ngâm thôi.


số pole anh có thể thử kiểu này , chập dây motor quay, cốt sẽ nặng và đếm số lần nó bị sượng
thường thì trong khoảng 4~8pole

----------


## Ga con

> Đúng như vậy, đã auto-tune con 3 pha chạy ngon lành. Thông số default của A1-02 là 05, chỉnh lại bằng 00 hoặc 02 (v/f control hoặc open loop vector control)
> 
> Bác emptyhb hình như đã auto-tune AC servo rồi, các tham số trên ac servo 750w của mitsu bác cài ntn?
> 
> 
> Vd trong trường hợp này:
> t1-01 =?
> T1-02= 0.75 (750W)
> T1-03= 103 (103V)
> ...


Con này chạy mã đến 6000rpm (400hz).
Thanks.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> số pole anh có thể thử kiểu này , chập dây motor quay, cốt sẽ nặng và đếm số lần nó bị sượng
> thường thì trong khoảng 4~8pole


Số lần nó bị sượng trên 1 vòng quay?

----------


## emptyhb

> Con này chạy mã đến 6000rpm (400hz).
> Thanks.


Bác Gacon có nhầm không? nếu poles = 8 thì base frequency phải là 200 chứ.

----------


## emptyhb

Lần trước em cài tham số để chạy thử Motor thì chỉ cần các thông số sau:

A1-02=5
E1-01 -> E1-09
E5-01=FFFF
E5-02->E5-04

từ E5-05 trở đi em không có dụng cụ đo nên không cài đặt được. Thấy chạy bình thường, nếu cài đẩy đủ chắc sẽ tối ưu hơn

----------

ppgas

----------


## nhatson

> Số lần nó bị sượng trên 1 vòng quay?


khi anh chập dây qay cốt motor sẽ bị rít vì khi quay tạo ra điện, diện vòng kín tạo ra từ tính giữ cốt
qua diểm chuyển qua độ nặng sẽ giảm xuống nhưng tay ta thì ko điều chỉnh moment quay kịp nên sẽ thấy sượng 1 phát

----------

ppgas

----------


## Ga con

> Trong trường hợp này thì lại không dùng các parameter trên.
> 
> Đầu tiên bác cài đặt A1-02 = 5
> 
> Các tham số khác bác tham khảo bảng sau
> 
> 
> Các tham số khác và một số công thức bác xem tài liệu đầu tiên ở đây https://www.google.com.vn/#newwindow...v1000+pm+motor


Mấy cái này cũng toàn từ datasheet ra. Cái file em post ở trước em thấy cụ thể nhất rồi, có cả cách xác định, trouble shooting.

Vụ Hz kia thì chắc em nhầm, nó là max freq chứ không phải rate freq, nhưng bác set như thế đi, hoặc áp thấp hơn (~90V @300hz thôi), không nó nóng sôi.

Cái này không set tự nhiên được đâu ạ, thông số R, Ld, Lq rất quan trọng. Bác set chạy bình thường nhưng mang tải hay từ mang tải -> không tải nó báo pull out current ngay. Phải làm tỷ mỷ cẩn thận và chính xác mới chạy ổn được.

Bác cần thì em lục con motor ra đo thử cho bác, giờ e chưa biết nằm đâu trong đống motor nhỏ lớn nhà em nữa.

Thanks.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Sau khi tổng hợp các ý kiến:


Nhờ chỉ dẫn nhiệt tình của các bác, em test run được rồi, nhưng chỉ test được con AC servo 400w.
Và như bác gàcon, khi set A1-02=5, thì chức năng auto-tune không hiển thị. Chỉ test run thôi.
Các tham số như bác emptyhb đã hướng dẫn.
Poles thì bằng 6 như bài hướng dẫn của nhatson
Max output = 129V, 
rated frequency 60hz


Nhưng chỉ chạy khoảng 2 phút mà nóng khoảng 60 độ, không biết phả do khai báo thiếu các tham số còn lại không.

Test con 750w thì cũng tương tự, chỉ chỉnh lại tham số rated power thành 750w thôi. Nhưng báo lỗi ngay. 
Thử có tải giả (hộp số) cũng vậy, báo lỗi:

----------


## emptyhb

Bác khai báo sai số poles rồi, hoặc sai rate frequency

2 đại lượng kia nó theo công thức Poles = (120 * ratefrequency)/rate speed


Bác thử kiểm tra số poles lại xem.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bác khai báo sai số poles rồi, hoặc sai rate frequency
> 
> 2 đại lượng kia nó theo công thức Poles = (120 * ratefrequency)/rate speed
> 
> Bác thử kiểm tra số poles lại xem.


Khai báo 8 pole thì nó báo lỗi. 6 pole thì chạy ngon nhưng rất nóng. Chắc phải sai vài tham số.
Để mai thử lại xem sao, giờ mới nhớ mới lúc chiều chập có 2 dây động lực, mai chập luôn 3 dây thử lại số pole xem sao.

----------


## nhatson

anh chuyển màn hình sang chế độ xem dòng điện, xem dòng hiện ăn bao nhiêu
dòng mà cao hơn 1/2 rate thì anh ha V out max xuống
V ảnh hưởng đến max speed, nên cứ để V thấp dòng sẽ thấp ( motor ko nóng) , dòng bị cao <> tần số đang bị thấp so với V out
V quá thấp <> ko chạy được đến rate speed <> em nghĩ anh cần có cái tachomet để đo tốc độ quay 


b.r

----------

Ga con, ppgas

----------


## Ga con

> Khai báo 8 pole thì nó báo lỗi. 6 pole thì chạy ngon nhưng rất nóng. Chắc phải sai vài tham số.
> Để mai thử lại xem sao, giờ mới nhớ mới lúc chiều chập có 2 dây động lực, mai chập luôn 3 dây thử lại số pole xem sao.


Chập 3 dây lại quay nó nặng đều không xác định được cực. Em đo cực bằng cách chập và kiểm tra tần số/tốc độ rồi ạ (cho tần số 4hz thôi, ngồi đếm 1 vòng/s)

Em tìm ra đồng bọn rồi bác.

Với mấy cái đồng hồ cùi thì em xác định giúp bác:


- R = 1,2ohm, cái này đo giữa 2 dây, motor đang đấu tam giác nên R phase = 1,8ohm
- Lmax = 7.58mH
- Lmin = 6.70mH

Mục đích con này là để thử biến tần thôi, đối tượng chính của biến tần này con này cơ, 1kW - 6000rpm 


Thanks.

----------

Gamo, Luyến, ppgas

----------


## Ga con

> anh chuyển màn hình sang chế độ xem dòng điện, xem dòng hiện ăn bao nhiêu
> dòng mà cao hơn 1/2 rate thì anh ha V out max xuống
> V ảnh hưởng đến max speed, nên cứ để V thấp dòng sẽ thấp ( motor ko nóng) , dòng bị cao <> tần số đang bị thấp so với V out
> V quá thấp <> ko chạy được đến rate speed <> em nghĩ anh cần có cái tachomet để đo tốc độ quay 
> 
> b.r


Mấy cái trên nhất trí với bác NS,
Cái cuối cùng: áp 60V max nó cũng chạy được đến 400Hz, cái này không cần tacho đâu vì nó đồng bộ, xem tần số là khẳng định được luôn tốc độ ạ. Không đồng bộ thì cần.

Thanks.

----------


## emptyhb

Bác Gacon có đồng bọn của em này không? giúp em với!




Hoặc bác chỉ em các dụng cụ, phương pháp để đo. Em cảm ơn bác  :Wink:

----------


## Ga con

Dạ món Yas đời cũ CS lớn thì em chịu thua ạ, em chỉ có vài con nhỏ nhỏ thôi.
Con này bác chịu khó đi tìm cái driver là chạy OK ạ, cũng dễ tìm. Yas thì có ưu điểm là hầu hết các đời dù cũ (trước 1988) cũng có tài liệu support. Có điều em sợ nó chỉ chạy được đến max 3000rpm thôi.
Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy cái trên nhất trí với bác NS,
> Cái cuối cùng: áp 60V max nó cũng chạy được đến 400Hz, cái này không cần tacho đâu vì nó đồng bộ, xem tần số là khẳng định được luôn tốc độ ạ. Không đồng bộ thì cần.
> 
> Thanks.


ý em là tacho để kiểm tra tốc độ quay <> tần số <> pole
cái này em nhớ vẫn phải có PID vì nó vẫn đo back EMF rồi ổn dịnh tốc độ bằng PID ko biết V1000/A1000 có cho turning cái này ko

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy bác mau mau hoàn thành giúp em nhé , mấy con spindle tương lai ăn sắt là đây ..... nhưng em lo cái khoản chạy 15 phút bốc khói thì tội nghiệp quá , Bác Gà Con với bác NS nghiên cứu cái mạch riêng đi để anh em khỏi lo nghĩ.

----------


## Gamo

Bốc khói là cấu hình sai nên dòng liên tục quá định mức cho phép rồi :P

Có một chuyện cần lưu ý là với dc servo chẳng hạn, khi ko cần sửa sai, dòng qua motor ở mức thấp nên motor rất mát. AC servo tau mới làm thử driver thì thấy cũng tương tự.

Do đó, tau đoán là khi mày dùng servo làm spindle thì phải tính thêm vụ giải nhiệt cho nó á.

----------


## Ga con

Chính xác bác ạ.

Con servo spindle xem bề ngoài khác với con axis spindle chỗ có cái quạt gió. Spindle phải chạy liên tục nên giải nhiệt là vấn đề cần quan tâm. Ngoài trang bị quạt gió thì thiết kế cũng phải có chỗ để toả nhiệt và trao đổi nhiệt.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## ppgas

> Chính xác bác ạ.
> 
> Con servo spindle xem bề ngoài khác với con axis spindle chỗ có cái quạt gió. Spindle phải chạy liên tục nên giải nhiệt là vấn đề cần quan tâm. Ngoài trang bị quạt gió thì thiết kế cũng phải có chỗ để toả nhiệt và trao đổi nhiệt.
> 
> Thanks.


Thấy 1 anh diy Nhật cũng chơi tương tự, dùng AC servo 750w kéo mà không giải nhiệt. Chắc nó ít sủ dụng.

----------


## nhatson

> Thấy 1 anh diy Nhật cũng chơi tương tự, dùng AC servo 750w kéo mà không giải nhiệt. Chắc nó ít sủ dụng.


chạy ko đúng nó mới nóng chứ dúng rate  ( 1/4 công suất ) nó thì ko nóng lắm  :Smile: 

dân diy mờ, diy ngay cho nó cái áo nhôm + quạt gió

----------


## ppgas

> ý em là tacho để kiểm tra tốc độ quay <> tần số <> pole
> cái này em nhớ vẫn phải có PID vì nó vẫn đo back EMF rồi ổn dịnh tốc độ bằng PID ko biết V1000/A1000 có cho turning cái này ko


Hiện tại còn kẹt những tham số sau:
E1-06	Base frequency	              Hz 60 ?

E5-04	Motor pole number	              8 pole? 
E5-09	Motor back-emf voltage	mV/(rad/s)	
E5-24	Motor back-emf voltage	mV/(r/min)  
Chiều tối về thử lại xem sao.

----------


## ppgas

Đã tạm ổn rồi, chạy ngoan ngoãn  :Smile:  theo những tham số trên.






Chỉ hơi ấm sau khi chạy ở 160hz sau 15 phút.
Tuy nhiên, vẫn alarm đối với em 750w khi set F=180hz. Lại phải lọ mọ nữa rồi...
Chắc lại chờ cụ nhatson phán giúp E5-09 và E5-24  :Smile: , pole và frequency vẫn chưa ổn...

----------

anhcos

----------


## Gamo

Freq ghi trên motor là bao nhiêu? Ông anh chỉnh freq lên 160Hz thì cũng tương tự như giảm dòng xuống nên motor ít nóng hơn nhưng bù lại mất torque.

----------

ppgas

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác pa gát chỉnh thử Frq base lên cao thử

----------

ppgas

----------


## emptyhb

> Bác pa gát chỉnh thử Frq base lên cao thử


Em không biết bác ppgas chỉnh thông số base frequency là bao nhiêu.

Nếu số poles bác chắc chắn là 8 thì bác chỉnh lại base frequency lên thành 200 xem.

----------

ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

con mistu này tần số 200Hz cho 3000rpm ,chỉnh lên 400hz chạy tốt thôi xếp .... bác ba gác học giỏi nhé , xong rồi em vác biến tần của em qua học lại cho nhanh hehehe.

----------

ppgas

----------


## nhatson

> Hiện tại còn kẹt những tham số sau:
> E1-06	Base frequency	              Hz 60 ?
> 
> E5-04	Motor pole number	              8 pole? 
> E5-09	Motor back-emf voltage	mV/(rad/s)	
> E5-24	Motor back-emf voltage	mV/(r/min)  
> Chiều tối về thử lại xem sao.


base fequency/ base voltage với servo sẽ là điểm max trên tem

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhcos

Ppgas thế mà giỏi gớm nhỉ, món này khó nuốt chứ không dễ chơi. Nhưng sao không thấy thằng ku nào học lóm theo ba nó vậy. Hay ba lỡ dại món này rồi không cho tụi nhỏ theo hả  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Dear all,
Cảm ơn tất cả.

Nếu set base frequency 200 thì top output frequency của V1000 sẽ là bao nhiêu? 400hz?
@Gà mờ, freq & pole không có mention trên nameplate mới khổ vậy chứ.
@emptyhb, số pole đang khai báo là 8. Chiều tối về set lại base 200 thử xem sao.
@anhcos, mấy cái này toàn hóng anh em hướng dẫn, chỉ điền vào chỗ trống thôi  :Smile: . Mấy thằng ku nó không thể thức đêm nên thôi  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Dear all,
> Cảm ơn tất cả.
> 
> Nếu set base frequency 200 thì top output frequency của V1000 sẽ là bao nhiêu? 400hz?
> @Gà mờ, freq & pole không có mention trên nameplate mới khổ vậy chứ.
> @emptyhb, số pole đang khai báo là 8. Chiều tối về set lại base 200 thử xem sao.
> @anhcos, mấy cái này toàn hóng anh em hướng dẫn, chỉ điền vào chỗ trống thôi . Mấy thằng ku nó không thể thức đêm nên thôi


cơ bản base fequency tại điểm V base , nếu V base ~ V nguồn thì f max = f base
NHƯNG nếu điện áp nguồn cao hơn điện áp danh định, ta có thể cho fmax> fbase


1 số con motor em thấy đặc tuyến nó khá ngộ ( spindle induction motor) nó có điểm base và điểm max, nhưng nó ko phải theo đi lên nữa, mà nó nằm ngang luôn nằm ngang vì nó ko thể tăng áp nữa  nó vẫn có thể chạy tần số cao hơn và moment vẫn ko tụt

nếu ko có yêu cầu đặc biệt thì cứ khai thác theo thông số của động cơ là 3000RPM max

----------

Ga con, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Vì không có yêu cầu đặc biệt nên em chỉ quan tâm khúc này:



> cơ bản base fequency tại điểm V base , nếu V base ~ V nguồn thì f max = f base
> NHƯNG nếu điện áp nguồn cao hơn điện áp danh định, ta có thể cho fmax> fbase
> 
> nếu ko có yêu cầu đặc biệt thì cứ khai thác theo thông số của động cơ là 3000RPM max


Rõ nhất chỗ này! (mặc dù lúc thì "V" lúc thì "điện áp", lúc thì "frequency" lúc thì "F")  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

con này , hàng itali, từ 12k rpm là thẳng tắp



con này thì 12k trở đi lại gục xuống

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Tranh thủ set lại F base=200, f max = 400 mà vẫn dính alarm khi tăng F lên.
Báo cáo kết quả:
với con 200w, alarm khi F>190hz
           400w, alarm khi F> 220Hz
           750w, alarm khi F> 190hz

Không có dụng cụ nên không đo số Rpm nhưng cảm giác tốc độ tốt, không nóng. 
Tạm chấp nhận vậy, sau này có dịp tiếp tục.

Giờ khoe ý trục A của tương lai:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

> Tranh thủ set lại F base=200, f max = 400 mà vẫn dính alarm khi tăng F lên.
> Báo cáo kết quả:
> với con 200w, alarm khi F>190hz
>            400w, alarm khi F> 220Hz
>            750w, alarm khi F> 190hz
> 
> Không có dụng cụ nên không đo số Rpm nhưng cảm giác tốc độ tốt, không nóng. 
> Tạm chấp nhận vậy, sau này có dịp tiếp tục.
> 
> Giờ khoe ý trục A của tương lai:


để dễ loại trừ anh nên để fmax = fbase ( fbase tính bằng RPM max trên tem và số pole), vmax=vbase
giờ chạy f thấp okies, f cao out khả năng là Vbase đang thấp
Vbase thấp <> mất torque khi chạy nhanh <> ko có torque ko chạy nhanh hơn đươc<> báo lỗi
khi biến tần báo lỗi, code lỗi là gì anh?

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## tcm

Động cơ mitsubishi ở 200 hz thường điện áp chỉ 109v đến 139v. Mình đặt tần số cơ bản =200hz mà biến tần 220v thì khi chạy sẽ bị báo lỗi quá dòng.
Bác đặt tần số cơ bản lên 400hz chắc là được. Tôi thường đặt fbase =400Hz nếu điện áp động cơ là 109v và fbase=320Hz nếu điện áp động cơ là 139v.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Ga con

Đối với biến tần lái servo thì em có chút ý kiến như thế này:
- Đa số servo driver Nhật đời mới thiết kế Fmax ~ 333Hz (Mitsu, Yas, Pana là 3 hãng lớn của Jap). Trong khi đó động cơ 4-8 cực, rate 3.000rpm (em nói thông thường thôi ạ), max ~4.500rpm, loại nhỏ chạy được 4.500rpm này thường là 6 cực. 

- Đối với servo khi chạy với driver servo, em ví dụ 8 cực, chạy 3.000rpm tần số ra của Driver không phải chỉ lên đến 200Hz mà có thể lên đến 333Hz luôn (trong 1 khoảng thời gian ngắn), vì tần số ra của Driver không giống như biến tần, nó thay đổi liên tục để đảm bảo vị trí/tốc độ theo command.

- Do đó việc xác định Fmax hay Fbase của biến tần khi lái động cơ PM có khác so với thông tin từ driver/motor một chút. Em nhất trí với bác NS là nên set Fmax = Fbase. Thông thường em set thế chạy OK. Với con giống của bác PPG em đã chạy ở 400Hz vô tư (hình như em set ~100V @ 400Hz).

Thanks.

----------

tcm

----------


## nhatson

> Động cơ mitsubishi ở 200 hz thường điện áp chỉ 109v đến 139v. Mình đặt tần số cơ bản =200hz mà biến tần 220v thì khi chạy sẽ bị báo lỗi quá dòng.
> Bác đặt tần số cơ bản lên 400hz chắc là được. Tôi thường đặt fbase =400Hz nếu điện áp động cơ là 109v và fbase=320Hz nếu điện áp động cơ là 139v.


mình có thể set Fbase/fmax= 200hz va Vout tại điểm Fbase/Fmax = 200hz là bao nhiêu voltage

----------

tcm

----------


## nhatson

cụ chủ phấn đấu kiếm yaskawa a1000 chạy closed loop đỉnh hơn nữa  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## Ga con

Con A1000 cũng đâu có hơn V1000 vụ này đâu anh.
E chưa thử cho PM + enc vào A1000, cần phải có cái card encoder nữa (mua thì bằng bà cái biến tần 2nd rồi). E cũng chưa xem kỹ xem nó có support cho PM close loop không.
Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

Tình hình là em xác định số pole bằng bạo lực. Tháo vỏ, đếm số pole stator là 9 và của rotor là 8 (rà cái tục vít nhỏ quanh cái rotor).


Theo công thức thấy cũng đúng pole=8, F=200

Set Fbase= Fmax =200 hoặc Fbase =200, Fmax =400
Khi chạy ở 190 hz, chuyển màn hình view, thấy dòng = 5.7A, áp =117V
Tra spec của motor, thấy nó đạt đến các thông số của nó rồi.


Nếu cho F lên 200, báo lỗi Sto (ở cả Fmax =200 và Fmax =400)

Bổ sung, lúc này set Vmax 230 và Vbase 103
Sẽ thử thêm khi cho Fbase =320 hoặc 400 rồi sẽ báo cáo các bác.

----------

anhcos, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

dòng 5.7A chạy lâu mà motor chỉ âm ấm?

----------


## nhatson

> Con A1000 cũng đâu có hơn V1000 vụ này đâu anh.
> E chưa thử cho PM + enc vào A1000, cần phải có cái card encoder nữa (mua thì bằng bà cái biến tần 2nd rồi). E cũng chưa xem kỹ xem nó có support cho PM close loop không.
> Thanks.


theo tờ búm là có chạy được close loop

Speed Control Range	1500:1 Closed Loop Vector (IM and PM Motors)
200:1 Open Loop Vector (IM Motors)
100:1 Open Loop Vector (PM Motors)

https://www.yaskawa.com/pycprd/produ...es/a1000-drive

----------


## ppgas

> dòng 5.7A chạy lâu mà motor chỉ âm ấm?


Chỉ chạy 10 phút thôi NS ơi.

Tối nay sau khi đi uống bia về  :Smile:  theo hướng dẫn, set lại Fbase=Fmax=400, nó alarm ngay.
Nhưng khi hạ Fbase còn 200, tăng Vbase lên 1 thì có thể chạy lên đến F260. Lúc này màn hình view dòng thấy chỉ 4.8A, áp 156V!

----------


## ppgas

> cụ chủ phấn đấu kiếm yaskawa a1000 chạy closed loop đỉnh hơn nữa


Càng đời sau càng thông minh <=> càng alarm nhiều  :Smile: 
Thiết bị thông minh đòi hỏi người sử dụng thông minh. Em đua không kịp.  :Frown:

----------


## ppgas

Giờ tới phần điện, cơ hội tốt để giảm ... dốt  :Smile: , xoá mù điện. 
Bộ nào dễ sẽ làm trước.

----------


## nhatson

> Càng đời sau càng thông minh <=> càng alarm nhiều 
> Thiết bị thông minh đòi hỏi người sử dụng thông minh. Em đua không kịp.


thông minh thì ko an phận, mà đã ko an phận phải nổi loạn

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Tình hình là mấy con step đã chạy ngon lành với Driver Vexta Ud2115.



Đang cố thử với mấy cái driver IM483 mà quỹ thời gian thí ít. Nghe nói còn phải gắn mấy con điện trở hạn dòng là oải ngay  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Tình hình là mấy con step đã chạy ngon lành với Driver Vexta Ud2115.
> 
> Đang cố thử với mấy cái driver IM483 mà quỹ thời gian thí ít. Nghe nói còn phải gắn mấy con điện trở hạn dòng là oải ngay


Chi mà oải, 5 phút thôi mà

----------


## ppgas

Dạ 5 phút với kinh nghiệm nhưng 5 tiếng (hoặc 5 ngày) với người mù điện mà bác  :Smile: 
Em vừa đọc xong cái spec của nó rồi, để học thêm màu của mấy con trở rồi chạy đi mua.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Dạ 5 phút với kinh nghiệm nhưng 5 tiếng (hoặc 5 ngày) với người mù điện mà bác 
> Em vừa đọc xong cái spec của nó rồi, để học thêm màu của mấy con trở rồi chạy đi mua.


Hi, bác đang làm ngon đó mà, khỏi cần xem vòng màu chi mệt, ra ngoài hàng điện tử biểu họ bán là họ lấy trúng choc  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## nhatson

> Hi, bác đang làm ngon đó mà, khỏi cần xem vòng màu chi mệt, ra ngoài hàng điện tử biểu họ bán là họ lấy trúng choc


trong này của hàng dễ mua nhất, ngay mặt tiền ko cần gởi xe , mua  điện trở phải tự phục vụ  :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## anhcos

> Dạ 5 phút với kinh nghiệm nhưng 5 tiếng (hoặc 5 ngày) với người mù điện mà bác 
> Em vừa đọc xong cái spec của nó rồi, để học thêm màu của mấy con trở rồi chạy đi mua.


Mua điện trở họ đóng gói nhỏ có sẵn nhãn hay mua loại dây, sau đó ghi giá trị vô phần giấy của nó mà nhớ. Còn tra cứu thì vô chợ điện thoại tải về phần mềm tra cứu điện trở khỏi phải nhớ màu chi cho mệt.

----------

ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà ông chơi trở hạn dòng chi cho mất công dzậy?

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, mà ông chơi trở hạn dòng chi cho mất công dzậy?


DRIVE oem của Usa hay dùng điện trở để set dòng thay vì dùng nút gạt hoặc biến trở vừa tiết kiệm vừa chống chọc chạch

----------

Gamo, ppgas

----------


## Gamo

À à, biết vụ đó rồi. Mấy cái driver của Quảng hình như set dòng bằng phân nửa dòng max, như thế có lẽ cũng ổn rồi. Bác Bebegat cần set cao hơn hay thấp hơn? Sao ko dùng dòng hiện tại cho khỏe?

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Nói thiệt các bác, em đọc hết data của con driver này rồi và cũng hy vọng nó không quá phức tạp khi đi mua. Cảm ơn các bác chỉ dẫn.

Gà mờ, bác cho em mượn tạm cái nick tí, em đi mua hàng cho nó đúng chất gà  :Smile: . Spec nó ghi sao thì em cứ mua đúng vậy thôi chứ dư thiếu làm gì?

----------


## Gamo

À, tại dzì ông cứ cắm là chạy chứ mất công tọc tạch làm gì? Nếu mà ông làm là phải sắm thêm cái mỏ hàn, chỉ hàn, bộ gá kẹp => siêng quá  :Wink: 

Tính thử thì giá trị bọn nó set 50% dòng max là đẹp vì chạy ko nóng & vừa đủ/hơi quá để chạy mấy con mini của ông rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## nhatson

> À, tại dzì ông cứ cắm là chạy chứ mất công tọc tạch làm gì? Nếu mà ông làm là phải sắm thêm cái mỏ hàn, chỉ hàn, bộ gá kẹp => siêng quá 
> 
> Tính thử thì giá trị bọn nó set 50% dòng max là đẹp vì chạy ko nóng & vừa đủ/hơi quá để chạy mấy con mini của ông rồi


của người ta đồ xịn bản thương mại, điện trở xiết bằng domino, của cụ là đồ tiết kiệm nên mới phải chấm hàn

người ta C frame, spindle 750w ac servo chiến lược chay dao khác cái máy body nhôm spinde tung của chứ  cụ gà

----------

Nam CNC, ppgas

----------


## thuhanoi

90% cụ pa gát phải dùng tới hàn à - trừ phi bác set đúng 3.0A điện trở 1K5 là có bán sẵn còn lại phải nối 2-3 cái lại với nhau mới đạt yêu cầu

----------


## ppgas

Ở nhà có mỏ hàn, chỉ hàn, tay gá rất chi là chuyên nghiệp...  :Smile: , chỉ mỗi người sử dụng là không chuyên thôi  :Frown: 
Em đang kẹt công việc nên chưa mạy mọ gì thêm. 

Cảm ơn các bác tư vấn. Em sẽ làm được  :Smile: ,,, hy vọng là vậy.

----------


## maxx.side

> 90% cụ pa gát phải dùng tới hàn à - trừ phi bác set đúng 3.0A điện trở 1K5 là có bán sẵn còn lại phải nối 2-3 cái lại với nhau mới đạt yêu cầu


Kinh nghiệm em hay dùng biến trở tinh chỉnh và VOM cho mấy ca này, ghép điện trở nham hiểm lắm, hàn không khéo thì mỗi lúc mỗi khác giá trị  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Kinh nghiệm em hay dùng biến trở tinh chỉnh và VOM cho mấy ca này, ghép điện trở nham hiểm lắm, hàn không khéo thì mỗi lúc mỗi khác giá trị


điện trở mới ổn định chứ cụ, cai 1biến trở gắn trên máy rung rung là nó thay đổi trị số rồi
dộ trôi nhiệt điện trở cũng thấp hơn cái biến trở

----------

maxx.side

----------


## maxx.side

Độ trôi nhiệt thì em cũng không tính đến vì dòng điều khiển chắc tương đối thấp, còn bình thường hay dùng vì nó tiện, với lại sau khi cân chỉnh xong hay dùng keo để fix vị trí, thấy tụi DIY nước ngoài cũng hay chơi kiểu đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Độ trôi nhiệt thì em cũng không tính đến vì dòng điều khiển chắc tương đối thấp, còn bình thường hay dùng vì nó tiện, với lại sau khi cân chỉnh xong hay dùng keo để fix vị trí, thấy tụi DIY nước ngoài cũng hay chơi kiểu đó


bôi keo sau khì điểu chỉnh tránh bị thay đổi trị số do rung động em thấy nó là tiêu chuẩn 
pán khác là dùng loại switch 10 bậc , 16 bậc

----------

ppgas

----------


## sieunhim

chào các bác.

Xin lỗi bác chủ topic cho em ké xíu  :Smile: 

Em cũng đang mày mò ráp 1 con CNC mà chưa biết phải bắt đầu như thế nào.

mấy cái vitme, thanh trượt, motor, driver, card tìm mua ở đâu được? ở SG có kho bãi máy cũ nào các bác chỉ em với

Nhất là phần điện là e đang lơ tơ mơ lắm không biết nên lựa chọn sao cho nó phù hợp để đáp ứng yêu cầu và cũng vừa cái túi rách của em  :Smile: 

bác nào có thể tư vấn giúp em được ko. Em ở SG bác nào tiện thì e ghé mời bác ly cf và học hỏi chút kinh nghiệm.

----------


## Nam CNC

@ Bạn sieunhim , thật sự bạn chỉ thích cnc, muốn ráp 1 con phay cnc mà chưa biết gì hết , em thấy 1 cách duy nhất là mua 1 con phay cnc đơn giản nhất về xài , rã banh xác ra học và trong vòng 1 năm bác sẽ biết làm 1 con mới , còn về vật tư và chổ mua bán , bác chịu khó tham gia diễn đàn bác sẽ biết nơi mua bán liền à , hay mua lại của anh em trên đây cũng tốt vì đỡ tiền học phí mua nhầm mấy cái món không cần.  Cách em chỉ cũng là cách em đã áp dụng cách đây hơn 10 năm về trước .

----------

ppgas, sieunhim

----------


## nhatson

phương pháp tiết kiệm hơn, ngồi đọc sách điện tử

https://books.google.com.vn/books?id...page&q&f=false

https://books.google.com.vn/books?id...page&q&f=false

b.r

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Hì hà hì hục hổm rày gắn mấy con step lên máy ngon lành. Nhưng thiệt là rầu, thử ở ngoài chạy đâu ra đấy nhưng lên máy nó chạy búa xua. Không biết lí do gì, chắc dây lộn xộn quá nó nhiễu quá. :-(

----------


## Gamo

Đó là do ông chưa cúng cafe đó...

----------

ppgas

----------


## maxx.side

> Hì hà hì hục hổm rày gắn mấy con step lên máy ngon lành. Nhưng thiệt là rầu, thử ở ngoài chạy đâu ra đấy nhưng lên máy nó chạy búa xua. Không biết lí do gì, chắc dây lộn xộn quá nó nhiễu quá. :-(


Rồi cái này em biết, chưa rành setup trên mach3 với Gcode, lần đầu thử em cũng te tua búa xua như anh  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## katerman

> @ Bạn sieunhim , thật sự bạn chỉ thích cnc, muốn ráp 1 con phay cnc mà chưa biết gì hết , em thấy 1 cách duy nhất là mua 1 con phay cnc đơn giản nhất về xài , rã banh xác ra học và trong vòng 1 năm bác sẽ biết làm 1 con mới , còn về vật tư và chổ mua bán , bác chịu khó tham gia diễn đàn bác sẽ biết nơi mua bán liền à , hay mua lại của anh em trên đây cũng tốt vì đỡ tiền học phí mua nhầm mấy cái món không cần.  Cách em chỉ cũng là cách em đã áp dụng cách đây hơn 10 năm về trước .


Em đề nghị thầy Nam mở lớp đi.- không thì làm 1 bài gọi là mở đầu cho người mới làm quen với CNC.
Best regards.

----------


## Nam CNC

mở lớp ra sao ? các bác muốn em chỉ dẫn cái gì ? nếu được thì em cũng làm 1 phát cho các biết , chứ các bác hỏi hoài mà em trả lời hoài rồi nói em chém thì tội nghiệp em.


---Em chỉ tự tin cái khoản mini c frame cho kim loại màu sài  step thôi , còn ăn kim loại cứng thì nhờ bác KhoaC3 cho nó dữ (hậu sinh khả ố ) , ai muốn món này thì em hướng dẫn được chứ H frame hay router em không có kinh nghiệm.


---Em đề xuất bác CKD cho router hay plasma , có thêm sư phụ lâu năm đi vô đi ra về plasma ăn tấm mõng thì cũng dữ dằn lắm.

--- hệ thống điều khiển thì bác Nhat Son , Đức mặt bự lùn lùn gì đó hehehe

--- Hệ Công nghiệp thì em thấy có Bên Tân Hiệp Phát , bác Gà Con thì thập bát môn võ nghệ chơi ráo , mà cái gì cũng rõ ràng.

--- Hàn thì sư phọ đầu chùa Tuấn hơi hói hói hehehe

--- Em yêu khoa học thì liên lạc Cụ Gà Mờ

--- trùm chế cháo ve chai thi Culitruong 

--- Còn nhiều nữa mà em chưa nhớ hết để liệt kê ra.

--- Trùm con buôn chot chẹt thì có Cu bé tí 

--- Bán buôn hàng ngon thì bác Quảng và inhaiha , bán rẻ thì có chú hưng1706


Mấy bác thương mại thì em không dám nhắc tới vì để các bác có nhiều thời gian sản xuất thương mại thì hơn

--- Mấy bác ngoài phía bắc thì em không rõ do cái tính e ngại va chạm , nên có tài năng mà không dám thi thố hay che dấu thích làm sư phụ bí ẩn hơn , nhưng mà chú nào nói bậy là chết với mấy bác liền á ( em bị chém hoài ) có Kem hảo hạng , it nói , trùm gia công gỗ có emptyhd , khuôn mẫu kim loại có hoctap256

----------

katerman, Mr.L, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Một trời thông tin, bạn sieunhim hay ai muốn học thì cứ tìm bài của các sư phụ này đọc thì kiểu gì cũng chết vì ...quá hiểu biết  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

sieunhim

----------


## sieunhim

Thank bác Nam NC và các bác đã hướng em.

Em cũng tính mua 1 con CNC về để chọt chẹt và mày mò nữa, vấn đề gặp phải là về phần cơ điện thì em ngu bà cố nếu ko muốn nói là chả biết ccm gì  :Frown: 

Về công nghệ thì em tự tin rằng mình có khả năng tiếp cận công nghệ khá nhanh (nghề hiện tại của em là IT mà  :Smile: ) nên không đáng lo lắm.

Nói chung phải trả tiền ngu nhiều mới khôn ra được (nếu hạn chế được thì là tốt). Theo em thì chỉ có học qua thực tế và kinh nghiệm của các bác đi trước là nhanh và ok nhất

E đã làm IT được 10năm rồi và bây giờ e đang chuẩn bị để nhảy vào cái mảng này không chỉ đơn là đam mê (60%) mà nó còn dính đến cả cv - và cái nghề của gia đình là làm gỗ (40%).

hôm qua đến giờ em lục tung cái 4rum lên và đã list được cơ số thông tin của các bác, nên nếu em có làm phiền các bác thì các bác thông củm cho em nhé  :Big Grin: , tính e hay hỏi nhiều và hỏi ngu lắm  :Big Grin: 

Lần nữa củm ơn các bác

----------


## katerman

bạn xem topic của anh ppgas: bắt đầu cnc từ zero đó. cũng căn bản phần nào.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Mấy tuần nay bận kiếm gạo phương xa, đồ đạt không có ai coi sóc...
Hy vọng vài hôm nữa tủ điện nhờ lắp sẽ về đến nơi để test máy.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Diyodira

> Mấy tuần nay bận kiếm gạo phương xa, đồ đạt không có ai coi sóc...
> Hy vọng vài hôm nữa tủ điện nhờ lắp sẽ về đến nơi để test máy.


bác cứ bình tĩnh, máy cnc ngâm qua năm là chuyện bình thường mà.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Tủ điện đã về. 
Cảm ơn Adhvip, tủ sắp xếp gọn gàng chiên nghiệp  :Smile: . 



Gắn vào thử cái xem sao:



Ổn rồi, chỉ thiếu sì-pín nữa là test mẫu luôn.

----------

ahdvip, anhcos, emptyhb, mig21, nhatson

----------


## emptyhb

> Tủ điện đã về. 
> Cảm ơn Adhvip, tủ sắp xếp gọn gàng chiên nghiệp . 
> 
> 
> 
> Gắn vào thử cái xem sao:
> 
> 
> 
> Ổn rồi, chỉ thiếu sì-pín nữa là test mẫu luôn.


Chúc mừng bác! mà em nghe video còn có tiếng gì kẹt kẹt thì phải?

----------

ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

ây da chuẩn bị chầu nhậu đi , để chiên da xuốn canh máy cho 1 buổi là xong.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Chúc mừng bác! mà em nghe video còn có tiếng gì kẹt kẹt thì phải?


Cảm ơn bác.
Tiếng kẹt kẹt chắc là do cái driver không có chế độ smooth wave, em không biết lí do khác là gì.
Đang lọ mọ chỉnh half step xem sao.

----------


## ppgas

> ây da chuẩn bị chầu nhậu đi , để chiên da xuốn canh máy cho 1 buổi là xong.


Trước nhà có quán nhậu, khỏi chuẩn bị :Smile:  
Để thóc lúa dồi dào tí, mời chiên da mang sì-pín sang chỉnh chọt giúp luôn một thể hen.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## katerman

Set xong biến tần chỉ em với nha bác ppgas, em loay hoay hoài mà mò chưa ra-

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Set xong biến tần chỉ em với nha bác ppgas, em loay hoay hoài mà mò chưa ra-


Wow, bác hỏi trúng nguời mù điện rồi. Thử đọc lại mấy trang trước xem có thông tin nào xài được không katerman.

----------


## katerman

Anh gần đại gia sân rộng mà, réo đi anh cho em hưởng sái tí, mai em sẽ trinh bày đã làm được gì với con V1000 này, nhờ cả nhà giúp với.

----------


## ppgas

> Anh gần đại gia sân rộng mà, réo đi anh cho em hưởng sái tí, mai em sẽ trinh bày đã làm được gì với con V1000 này, nhờ cả nhà giúp với.


Đại da này là xét ra cũng không giỏi về điện công nghiệp mấy  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

hehehe em mù tịt về điện , đừng hỏi em chi cho nó mắc cỡ.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Đã ôm cục này về, mừng như mẹ đi chợ về


Đúng là chẳng có cái ngu nào là thông minh cả :Smile: , chạy ra bãi mua vài cái collet, về mới thấy nó ... loại khác  :Frown: 



Buồn 15 phút...

----------

anhcos, ngocsut, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

Đưa cho em 3 cái big dáihowa đây , em có con dùng loại này hehehe . Chạy qua kế bên tiệm Tùng Ngũ Kim có chú Vinh bán hàng 2nd cực ngon , nhưng  bán với 1 phong thái cực chảnh . Anh vào đó nói lấy collet ER25 ra , và bảo đảm sẽ có mấy em mới như new % , chắc tầm 200K 1 em.

----------

ppgas

----------


## nhatson

khà năng là phải thay step/step drive
nâng cấp trục z để đáp ứng năng lực con spindle khũng long

----------

ngocsut, ppgas

----------


## occutit

Chuẩn bị bán được 3 bộ 69 :P

----------


## Gamo

Trời, hóa ra là ông Bebegat đã xu con này  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Đưa cho em 3 cái big dáihowa đây , em có con dùng loại này hehehe . Chạy qua kế bên tiệm Tùng Ngũ Kim có chú Vinh bán hàng 2nd cực ngon , nhưng  bán với 1 phong thái cực chảnh . Anh vào đó nói lấy collet ER25 ra , và bảo đảm sẽ có mấy em mới như new % , chắc tầm 200K 1 em.


Để hôm nào rảnh ghé đưa luôn.




> Chuẩn bị bán được 3 bộ 69 :P


Hàng về mà không báo, nhắn giúp cái giá xem nào. 
nhà giờ có khoảng 15 cái driver 2 pha, 5 cái 5 pha chắc đẻ om dưa quá. Ham quá giớ hố từa lưa rồi.

----------


## jimmyli

@occutit: đợt này ah có về jack cắm tín hiệu driver không?? em có mua được bộ ARL serrial mà mất jack mất, jack vẫn sài loại giống dòng AS, có thì báo giá em 1 cái nha  :Big Grin:  thank.
@ppgas: lâu ngày không biết máy mini của anh thế nào rồi hihi, không lẽ cái này là dành cho em nó hay sao  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> @ppgas: lâu ngày không biết máy mini của anh thế nào rồi hihi, không lẽ cái này là dành cho em nó hay sao


Nó vẫn nằm đó thôi jimmyli, chưa có gì mới. 

Cái này thì tương lai (xa) nó sẽ được gác lên đây:



Cái máy đó sao rồi? Kiếm gạo với nó được chưa?

----------


## nhatson

> Nó vẫn nằm đó thôi jimmyli, chưa có gì mới. 
> 
> Cái này thì tương lai (xa) nó sẽ được gác lên đây:
> 
> Đính kèm 12480
> 
> Cái máy đó sao rồi? Kiếm gạo với nó được chưa?


cái combo màu đen ở trên, bản rộng bao nhiêu vậy ah?
độ dầy miếng nhôm và gân?
thanks ah

----------


## ppgas

> cái combo màu đen ở trên, bản rộng bao nhiêu vậy ah?
> độ dầy miếng nhôm và gân?
> thanks ah


Nó đây nè nhatson: IKO Super Precision Positioning Table TX: 
TX220m-300

Body nó gang đúc, mặt bích thép

----------

CNC24H.COM, nhatson

----------


## jimmyli

@ppgas: hi cũng gần xong rồi anh, còn phần điện nữa, đang kiếm gạo bằng con nhỏ nên con lớn chắc tầm vài tuần nữa  :Wink:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Con spin đã quay ngon lành, để trên bàn nó hơi rung nên ồn quá trời. 18-24k rpm thì bớt rung, giảm ồn.




Cuối tuần dzui dzẻ  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, mig21

----------


## nhatson

> Con spin đã quay ngon lành, để trên bàn nó hơi rung nên ồn quá trời. 18-24k rpm thì bớt rung, giảm ồn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuối tuần dzui dzẻ


anh nên thử với 1 cái biến tần khác, ko phải là con V1000, em nghĩ là sẽ êm hơn

b.r

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> anh nên thử với 1 cái biến tần khác, ko phải là con V1000, em nghĩ là sẽ êm hơn
> 
> b.r


Chắc có lý do gì đây hả?
Để chạy qua bóp cổ đại ca quận 4.
 Tks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## GORLAK

Có thể nó rung 1 phần là do biến tần, tiếng đề động cơ cũng khác nếu so con V1000 với những con khác. Mình từng thử 1 con Omron và 1 con V1000 trên cùng 1 spindle 2k2. 2 tiếng rít phát ra hoàn toàn khác nhau, tốc độ khi đề con V1000 cũng ồn hơn.

----------

ppgas

----------


## nhatson

> Chắc có lý do gì đây hả?
> Để chạy qua bóp cổ đại ca quận 4.
>  Tks.


V1000 dòng cao cấp, nó cần nhiều tham số động cơ để chạy tốt <> thông số ko dúng nó chạy dở ẹc

----------

Gamo, ppgas

----------


## maxx.side

Đại ca dạo này rinh hàng giữ quá  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> V1000 dòng cao cấp, nó cần nhiều tham số động cơ để chạy tốt <> thông số ko dúng nó chạy dở ẹc


Vậy gợi ý vài cái tên giúp nhé nhatson. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

> Đại ca dạo này rinh hàng giữ quá


Lâu lâu mới gặp con spin vừa ý, cứ lôi về để đấy mai mốt rảnh rỗi có cái mà mần.  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

khi test nhớ gá dao , còn không tháo cái nut ra , vì không có dao nên cái nut và collet bị runout nên đưa lên tốc độ cao nó rung là đúng rồi , còn tiếng động khi động cơ quay thì em không biết,,, em test cho anh bằng con delta cùi bắp mà khí thế nhỉ hehehe.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> khi test nhớ gá dao , còn không tháo cái nut ra , vì không có dao nên cái nut và collet bị runout nên đưa lên tốc độ cao nó rung là đúng rồi , còn tiếng động khi động cơ quay thì em không biết,,, em test cho anh bằng con delta cùi bắp mà khí thế nhỉ hehehe.


Đê kiếm con cùi bắp về thử xem sao, quên tháo cái nut .  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

> khi test nhớ gá dao , còn không tháo cái nut ra , vì không có dao nên cái nut và collet bị runout nên đưa lên tốc độ cao nó rung là đúng rồi , còn tiếng động khi động cơ quay thì em không biết,,, em test cho anh bằng con delta cùi bắp mà khí thế nhỉ hehehe.


Chính xác.
Biến tần theo em là không quan trọng đâu, vì động cơ này không kén biến tần. Có chỉnh chọt cũng chỉ đến carr freq là cùng chứ mấy cái khác không có nhiều ý nghĩa.

@cụ Nhatson: dòng V1000 là dòng phổ thông đời mới chứ không phải cao cấp cụ ạ. Cao cấp cùng đời phải cỡ A1000. Về biến tần em lại khoái hàng của Mitsu dòng A, không có yêu cầu đặt biệt thì dòng A024 là quá ổn.

Thanks.

----------

ppgas

----------


## Ga con

> Có thể nó rung 1 phần là do biến tần, tiếng đề động cơ cũng khác nếu so con V1000 với những con khác. Mình từng thử 1 con Omron và 1 con V1000 trên cùng 1 spindle 2k2. 2 tiếng rít phát ra hoàn toàn khác nhau, tốc độ khi đề con V1000 cũng ồn hơn.


Omron chính là OEM của Yaskawa nhé bác  :Big Grin: .

Bác chỉnh 2 cái giống nhau thì sẽ thấy...chả khác gì nhau đâu. Tiếng rít khi ở tốc độ thấp là do carry freq đang để khác nhau (con V1000 có chỉnh chế độ heavy duty, nó giới hạn tần số mang không cho chỉnh cao), bác chỉnh lên 12-15kHz thì chạy không nghe rít nữa nhưng biến tần nóng hơn do switching lost. Thường mấy con chạy tần số cao và tải nhẹ như spindle em chỉnh tần số mang 12-15kHz, mấy con motor spindle tải nặng em chỉnh từ 5-8kHz, còn loại dòng lớn nữa thì giảm 3-5khz.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, ngocsut, ppgas

----------


## nhatson

> Chính xác.
> Biến tần theo em là không quan trọng đâu, vì động cơ này không kén biến tần. Có chỉnh chọt cũng chỉ đến carr freq là cùng chứ mấy cái khác không có nhiều ý nghĩa.
> 
> @cụ Nhatson: dòng V1000 là dòng phổ thông đời mới chứ không phải cao cấp cụ ạ. Cao cấp cùng đời phải cỡ A1000. Về biến tần em lại khoái hàng của Mitsu dòng A, không có yêu cầu đặt biệt thì dòng A024 là quá ổn.
> 
> Thanks.


cao cấp hơn mấy dòng phổ thông khác mờ cụ phucnd  :Smile: 
theo clip là bị rung em cũng bị vấn đề tương tự với con này  :Frown: , nhìu thông số quá ko siêng để chỉnh. đồi 1 con đơn giản hơn cho nhẹ đầu

----------


## Ga con

> cao cấp hơn mấy dòng phổ thông khác mờ cụ phucnd 
> theo clip là bị rung em cũng bị vấn đề tương tự với con này , nhìu thông số quá ko siêng để chỉnh. đồi 1 con đơn giản hơn cho nhẹ đầu


 :Wink: 

Hàng này phổ thông mà cụ, có thể cụ phân cấp khác em (em thì dòng rẻ tiền (economic) -> dòng phổ thông (general purpose) -> dòng cao cấp (high performance))

Như đời 1000 này thì rẻ tiền là J1000, phổ thông là V1000, cao cấp là A1000.

Em cũng bị như cụ rồi, lúc dùng con V1000 này chạy động cơ PM xong (chỉnh heavy duty), khi chuyển lại chạy động cơ IM thì tốc độ thấp nó cứ gừ gừ như mèo con ấy, chỉnh lại một chút nó êm hơn.

Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

Thông số động cơ có nhiu đây, datasheet tìm wài hổng thấy. Các cụ có tư vấn em thêm về cách khai báo tham số trên con V1000 không? 



Còn dựa theo các parameter trong bảng này thi em khai báo không đủ được.

----------


## Nam CNC

hôm nay em nghe tiếng rồi , bình thường thôi anh , nếu anh muốn êm , anh tháo cái cánh quạt ra luôn , rồi gắn cái quạt vuông công suất mạnh mạnh vào là êm thôi , nó lên 18000rpm không hú mới lạ , có điều cái đt xịn của anh có đo được độ ồn không ? nếu dưới 75DB để kế bên là ok.


quan trọng nó không bò sàn là OK , thích thì qua em đưa cái quạt 12V 2 tầng dư sức giải nhiệt.

----------

haignition

----------


## ppgas

Mục tiêu là để cho nó chạy ngon nhất có thể thôi Nam. Giải nhiệt = gió thì ồn lat chuyển tất yếu.
Mình thích tiếng ồn của nó  :Smile: , khỏi cần thay quạt giải nhiệt. Nó ồn một cách đáng yêu, đầy uy lực.  :Smile:

----------


## Khoa C3

Có 1 cách khác khắc phục tiếng ồn rất hiệu quả ...

_rút điện ra_

----------

Gamo, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## ducduy9104

Thấy mấy cụ bàn luận dòng 1000 của yaskawa rôm rả em up luôn con synchronous motor MKD025B sưu tầm của em, dòng 1000 của yaskawa lái được em này nhé các cụ. Em này tốc tối đa 9000v/p moment xoắn 1.5N.m, nhỏ mà có võ hehe. Dòng này dùng resolver chứ không phải encoder nên chắc chỉ dùng được cho mục đích kéo spindle. Em có cả con to hơn dòng MKD041. Bác nào cần làm đầu kéo thì liên hệ em nhé, loại MKD041 em có khá nhiều quay max 7500v/p moment 4N.m .
Manual: ftp://ftp.boschrexroth.pl/brc/Motors/mkd.pdf

----------


## Ga con

Con Yaskawa V1000 chạy motor servo (PM điện áp thấp + dòng lớn) theo em là...dở ẹc. Chỉ chạy cho vui thôi. Thay đổi thông số để điều chỉnh dòng làm việc không tốt hoặc báo lỗi. Em test nhiều trường hợp rồi.

Con spindle máy TC225 của em là Sanyo 65BM090xxx, công suất tương đương khoảng 2.6-3kW, chạy đủ kiểu biến tần + driver rồi, từ driver chính hãng (em có con 20BA150 khủng bố mà không sure vụ đấu dây nên vẫn còn alarm; 1 con 64BA030 thiếu công suất nên chỉ chạy cho vui thôi, cấp điện DC nắn từ 220V sang thì alarm quá áp (thiết kế nắn từ 200VAC thôi); Driver khác như Yas sigma1, Nikki Denso, Fuji, Omron, Posidyn, Samsung...chạy không được (con driver Toshiba, Fuji và Nikkidenso chạy được nhưng nóng quá); biến tần Mitsu A700 chỉ chạy PM được đến 120hz; còn Yaskawa V1000 2.2kw thì không cách gì config cho chạy được). Định lấy con biến tần Toshiba VS-11 hay VS-15 5.5kW về thử mà sợ kiểu như V1000 thì toi.

Đến ngưỡng bó tay thì lôi trong đống đồ ra được em driver LS Mecapion VS-20N (công suất 2.2kW), đấu vào, sau cả ngày bị giật giật không chạy (ngược cực enc, sai cực động lực), đến lúc chạy được thì giải quyết được vấn đề. Giờ nó chạy phà phà, max được 9.999rpm nhưng cái spindle của em được cân bằng động đến 6000rpm thôi, chạy đến 6.000rpm êm ru, nhưng tăng lên 7.000rpm máy nó rần rần.

Ngưỡng mộ mấy ông lớn Âu Mỹ Nhật nhưng trong trường hợp này chả giải quyết được, còn chính anh Korea madein TQ lại giải quyết được vấn đề.





Thanks.

----------

CKD, Gamo, Luyến, Mechanic, Nam CNC, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Đưa cho em 3 cái big dáihowa đây , em có con dùng loại này hehehe . Chạy qua kế bên tiệm Tùng Ngũ Kim có chú Vinh bán hàng 2nd cực ngon , nhưng  bán với 1 phong thái cực chảnh . Anh vào đó nói lấy collet ER25 ra , và bảo đảm sẽ có mấy em mới như new % , chắc tầm 200K 1 em.


Nam có đi qua đó lụm giúp 2-3 (8, 10, 14) cái được không?

----------


## ppgas

Sắp sửa chạy thử được rồi  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 





Giờ đi học cadcam theo tư vấn...

----------

anhcos, CKD, jimmyli, maxx.side

----------


## CKD

Nhanh như điện vậy đại ca  :Smile:

----------


## anhcos

Học cadcam không khó, khó nhất là giải quyết vụ phoi rơi ra kìa ppgas.

----------

ppgas

----------


## emptyhb

> Con Yaskawa V1000 chạy motor servo (PM điện áp thấp + dòng lớn) theo em là...dở ẹc. Chỉ chạy cho vui thôi. Thay đổi thông số để điều chỉnh dòng làm việc không tốt hoặc báo lỗi. Em test nhiều trường hợp rồi.
> 
> Con spindle máy TC225 của em là Sanyo 65BM090xxx, công suất tương đương khoảng 2.6-3kW, chạy đủ kiểu biến tần + driver rồi, từ driver chính hãng (em có con 20BA150 khủng bố mà không sure vụ đấu dây nên vẫn còn alarm; 1 con 64BA030 thiếu công suất nên chỉ chạy cho vui thôi, cấp điện DC nắn từ 220V sang thì alarm quá áp (thiết kế nắn từ 200VAC thôi); Driver khác như Yas sigma1, Nikki Denso, Fuji, Omron, Posidyn, Samsung...chạy không được (con driver Toshiba, Fuji và Nikkidenso chạy được nhưng nóng quá); biến tần Mitsu A700 chỉ chạy PM được đến 120hz; còn Yaskawa V1000 2.2kw thì không cách gì config cho chạy được). Định lấy con biến tần Toshiba VS-11 hay VS-15 5.5kW về thử mà sợ kiểu như V1000 thì toi.
> 
> Đến ngưỡng bó tay thì lôi trong đống đồ ra được em driver LS Mecapion VS-20N (công suất 2.2kW), đấu vào, sau cả ngày bị giật giật không chạy (ngược cực enc, sai cực động lực), đến lúc chạy được thì giải quyết được vấn đề. Giờ nó chạy phà phà, max được 9.999rpm nhưng cái spindle của em được cân bằng động đến 6000rpm thôi, chạy đến 6.000rpm êm ru, nhưng tăng lên 7.000rpm máy nó rần rần.
> 
> Ngưỡng mộ mấy ông lớn Âu Mỹ Nhật nhưng trong trường hợp này chả giải quyết được, còn chính anh Korea madein TQ lại giải quyết được vấn đề.
> 
> Thanks.


Bác GaCon cho em hỏi làm sao mình chạy driver như biến tần vậy?

----------


## elenercom

Có cái máy phay ngon choét thế này thì thanh lý cái Proxxon trong góc cho tôi thôi bác ppgas

----------

ppgas

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bác GaCon cho em hỏi làm sao mình chạy driver như biến tần vậy?


chưa hiểu ý lắm, đang tính là biến tần chạy như driver chứ driver chạy như biến tần là bình thường thì nó có chế độ speed  :Cool:

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Nam CNC

Nam mập , tìm được cái drive nào cho nó chạy được 24K vòng chưa ? nhớ giữ cho tui con đó nha , ông mà đập nó tui đập ông luôn đó.

----------


## emptyhb

> chưa hiểu ý lắm, đang tính là biến tần chạy như driver chứ driver chạy như biến tần là bình thường thì nó có chế độ speed


Ý em là: Driver thì em chỉ nghĩ nó cần cấp xung vào thì chạy. Còn biến tần cấp áp để xác định tần số để chạy.

Vậy làm thế nào để cho driver điều khiển động cơ chạy đúng 3000v/phút?

----------


## nhatson

> Ý em là: Driver thì em chỉ nghĩ nó cần cấp xung vào thì chạy. Còn biến tần cấp áp để xác định tần số để chạy.
> 
> Vậy làm thế nào để cho driver điều khiển động cơ chạy đúng 3000v/phút?


servo drive, nó có nhiều chế độ comand, chạy speed hay position hay torque cũng có nhìu lựa chọn về comand
mình có thể cấp lệnh bằng mạng truyền thông, áp, xung , cái  này tùy thuộc drive có chức năng hay ko, thường thì chuyển chế độ chạy speed thì comand là điện áp
mấy con máy CNC đời tám oánh, servo chạy chế độ speed control với ngõ vào điện áp

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Ga con

Chắc bác ấy thấy lạ sao cái driver của em chỉ đúng 6000rpm ạ?

Con driver của em nó ngoài chạy các chế độ như thông thường, analog speed command thông thường, nó còn có digital speed command (7 cấp tốc độ do 3 bit input), em chỉ cần chỉnh tốc độ preset trong parameter và đóng ngắt các input thôi. Khi cả 3 input đều =0 thì nó chạy theo analog command.

Còn lại thì như bác Nhatson nói rồi ạ.

Còn như thông thường, muốn chạy đúng 3000rpm thì áp cấp phải đúng và chỉnh lại offset cho đúng là xong.

Thanks.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> Chắc bác ấy thấy lạ sao cái driver của em chỉ đúng 6000rpm ạ?
> 
> Con driver của em nó ngoài chạy các chế độ như thông thường, analog speed command thông thường, nó còn có digital speed command (7 cấp tốc độ do 3 bit input), em chỉ cần chỉnh tốc độ preset trong parameter và đóng ngắt các input thôi. Khi cả 3 input đều =0 thì nó chạy theo analog command.
> 
> Còn lại thì như bác Nhatson nói rồi ạ.
> 
> Còn như thông thường, muốn chạy đúng 3000rpm thì áp cấp phải đúng và chỉnh lại offset cho đúng là xong.
> 
> Thanks.


Vâng, bác giải thích như vậy em hiểu rồi. ;D.

----------


## ppgas

> Nhanh như điện vậy đại ca


Hehe, chỉ gá lên nghía tí rồi đi ngủ thôi  :Smile: 




> Học cadcam không khó, khó nhất là giải quyết vụ phoi rơi ra kìa ppgas.


Bác anhcos được cái rất hiểu gia cảnh của em  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Có cái máy phay ngon choét thế này thì thanh lý cái Proxxon trong góc cho tôi thôi bác ppgas


Dạ em để làm của hồi môn lúc về già  :Smile: . 
Em thích sưu tầm giải trí bác elenecom ah. Chứ thanh lý thì tiền ...chưa đủ trả nợ cnc  :Smile:

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Bác định về già mới phẫu thuật chuyển giới rồi lấy chồng hử? kakaka





> Dạ em để làm của hồi môn lúc về già . 
> Em thích sưu tầm giải trí bác elenecom ah. Chứ thanh lý thì tiền ...chưa đủ trả nợ cnc

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Ấp ủ con C này đã lâu, đến giờ vẫn còn để đó.


Hôm qua lang thang bãi, lại ẵm về cái em Y 70kg này, giờ thiệt là có lỗi với cả hai :Smile: 




Cũ đây:


Thôi thì cứ để đấy, mai mốt tính tiếo vậy.

----------

Gamo, katerman

----------


## Gamo

Ông này bị ghiền sắt rồi

----------


## katerman

Cố hoàn thành trước tết âm lịch đi bác!

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Ông này bị ghiền sắt rồi


Nhà người ta trồng hoa, cây kiểng... mình ôm mấy cục này về ngắm làm vui :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Cố hoàn thành trước tết âm lịch đi bác!


Hehe.. âm lịch của năm nào chưa biết :Smile:  có 1 con đã làm xong nhưng không có chỗ chạy máy. Đang nhốt trong gầm cầu thang  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Giữ nguyên thiết kế mà chiến. Lụm được cái gì thì lên kế hoạch làm con máy khác.

----------


## ppgas

> Giữ nguyên thiết kế mà chiến. Lụm được cái gì thì lên kế hoạch làm con máy khác.


Để cày xới một thời gian rồi kiếm cái góc nho nhỏ mà mần tiếp. Giờ thì tràn rồi  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

bán bớt mấy cái đống sắt không cần dùng của anh đi là có chổ thôi...

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Có lý đấy ông anh  :Wink:

----------


## anhcos

> Có lý đấy ông anh


Lại tăm tia món gì đó cụ Gà. Máy xong chưa sô hàng cho ae chiêm ngưỡng chứ.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, show hàng gì anh? Máy em chạy cả chục năm nay rồi mà

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, show hàng gì anh? Máy em chạy cả chục năm nay rồi mà


1 tuổi người hình nnhư bằng 10 tuổi gà thì phải

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

> Hoho, show hàng gì anh? Máy em chạy cả chục năm nay rồi mà


Chém gió vãi....
Gà thì sống được bao tuổi. Nên chắc đúng tỉ lệ 1/10 như cụ NS nói  :Wink:   :Wink: 

Spam chọc cụ Ga chơi.

----------


## Gamo

Mới chém gió một cái đã thấy bão vù vù từ mấy pa rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> bán bớt mấy cái đống sắt không cần dùng của anh đi là có chổ thôi...


Để khi nào rảnh rỗi bác bớt một số thứ không dùng đến.  :Smile:

----------


## maxx.side

Anh nên đầu tư Mica 3mm Vây kín cái máy lại, không thì lúc phay nhôm nhà lấp lánh như kim tuyến luôn, phòng em giờ đâu cũng thấy bột nhôm nè  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## elenercom

Mật thư tui xem mấy thứ không dùng nhé bác. Thanks




> Để khi nào rảnh rỗi bác bớt một số thứ không dùng đến.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Mật thư tui xem mấy thứ không dùng nhé bác. Thanks


Bác nghía được món nào hay tìm món nào đổi chác cho vui chứ em quải bán lắm rồi  :Smile: .

----------


## hung1706

hehe đang chờ bác PPgas up lên roài tính típ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu thế thì .... anh ở nhà lúc nào ? em chạy qua đổi đồ với anh 1 tí , em cũng chán bán lắm rồi.

----------


## ppgas

> nếu thế thì .... anh ở nhà lúc nào ? em chạy qua đổi đồ với anh 1 tí , em cũng chán bán lắm rồi.


Để xem, cuối tuần thì sao Nam?

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## hung1706

> nếu thế thì .... anh ở nhà lúc nào ? em chạy qua đổi đồ với anh 1 tí , em cũng chán bán lắm rồi.


Hehe bữa nào anh Nam đi cho em đi theo với, ghé xem kho hàng khủng hehe. Em đang chờ mong mấy con collet NBC ák  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

Con C nhỏ thì đã xong rồi, con C lớn thì vẫn đang trong quá trình "tơ tưởng". Mua lại cục này từ một thợ săn :Smile: 


Tháo ra vệ sinh, phần xác. Đúng là đồ made in japan có khác, thời gian cũng vẫn chạy tốt.


Phần hồn:


Trang trí nội thất xong:


Chuẩn bị trang trí ngoại thất:


Nhiêu đây cũng hết mớ thóc:


Và rồi em nó cũng lung linh:




Lại tiếp tục săn lùng động cơ kéo phù hợp  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, ducduy9104, Ga con, GORLAK, hung1706, maxx.side, Nam CNC, secondhand

----------


## maxx.side

Đúng là đại ca chịu chơi quá

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhcos

Công phu quá, công nghệ bầu sô là đây, tuốt xong là long lanh.

----------

ppgas

----------


## blueocean

Nhìn chảy nước thiệt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ducduy9104

Đúng là đại gia thiệt nhìn mấy chai sơn là thấy khác người rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Anh em song sinh của nó đang nằm ở nhà em, con này lúc ngoài bãi bạc kêu rồi, con em êm mượt, sẽ tháo ra vệ sinh lại giống anh.

----------


## ppgas

> Công phu quá, công nghệ bầu sô là đây, tuốt xong là long lanh.


Chưa xong đâu bác anhcos, còn bộ kẹp nhả dao khó nhằn nữa.




> Nhìn chảy nước thiệt


Nó khá nặng bác blue ơi, tổng trọng lượng chắc 36-38kg tùy motor kéo. Sợ nó xệ cánh quá. Không biết có kham nổi không đây. 




> Đúng là đại gia thiệt nhìn mấy chai sơn là thấy khác người rồi


Không nhiều thóc đâu bác ducduy, công là chính :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Anh em song sinh của nó đang nằm ở nhà em, con này lúc ngoài bãi bạc kêu rồi, con em êm mượt, sẽ tháo ra vệ sinh lại giống anh.


Có một ổ bi bị mẻ, anh thay rồi, còn lại khá ổn. Tuy nhiên vẫn đang kiếm bộ bi thay cho nó hoàn chỉnh.

----------


## Nam CNC

khi nào em đi dạo quôc lộ em tìm 7007C cho anh , loại này không hiếm , chỉ hiếm vòng bi mà bi còn sáng bóng thôi.

----------

ppgas

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hôm cuối tuần nào anh rảnh, em mang con em qua anh chỉ tháo nhé  :Smile:  mấy cái vòng tròn lock bi em ko có đồ để tháo, đục ra thì tiết lắm.

----------


## Ga con

Ra ngoài tiệm mua cái khóa (tiệm nó gọi là khóa mở cổ xe máy), chừng 35-40k là xài ngon rồi. Size hình như là 50 mm. Cái này cũng làm bằng thép tôi khá ngon.

Mua tại tiệm bán đồ CNC (mở nut xiết collet) chừng trên 100k mà cũng vậy à, vì mình ít xài nên bền không quan trọng lắm.

Thanks.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## ppgas

Nó đây nè:

Mua thì như bác Ga con nói, không thì chủ nhật hẹn đâu đó a mang ra cho mượn. Đục nhẹ tay cũng được, kiếm cây nhôm để làm đục, nếu có sức mẻ gì thì chỉ mẻ cây nhôm thôi.

----------


## hung1706

Cái này ra mấy tiệm bán cờ lê trên Tạ Uyên có nhiều, bảo bán cái cờ lê móc là có đủ loại ah  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ducduy9104

> Cái này ra mấy tiệm bán cờ lê trên Tạ Uyên có nhiều, bảo bán cái cờ lê móc là có đủ loại ah .


Ha ha tên gọi này chuẩn luôn nè, search google "Hook Wrench" nó ra nhóc luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

Để chìm xuồng lâu rồi, lôi lên tí.
Bàn Y đã thay đổi:

Chuyển thành:


Bàn X cũng đã khác

----------

CKD, Ga con, iamnot.romeo, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## Nam CNC

quá ngon , nhưng ren 2 em không thích , rút kinh nghiệm từ cái máy đang xài , chính xác thì có nhưng HSM thì không ngon.

----------


## maxx.side

anh chơi máu quá, mà toàn ráp xong để trưng bày ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Kiểu bệ này làm xong khó che ray vít trục Y rồi.
Con máy hãng ngon hơn máy chế một phần lớn là do cái vỏ bọc đó anh. Cái này làm đàng hoàng ngon lành như hãng chắc không thua công làm cái lõi chính của máy, hic.

Dù sao cũng ngon & giá rất hợp lý.

Thanks.

----------

ppgas

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bởi vậy ai cũng chụp hình đẹp, em dân nghiệp dư chụp cái gì mà tối thui dìm hàng không ah. Em mới ship hồi chiều, chắc là anh ppgas lay hoay từ chiều tới giờ mới vệ sinh xong.
Theo em để tránh ray visme bị xỉn màu, anh lấy ít đầu DO bôi lên cho đẹp, chứ để không vài hôm là nó lên ten ngay.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> quá ngon , nhưng ren 2 em không thích , rút kinh nghiệm từ cái máy đang xài , chính xác thì có nhưng HSM thì không ngon.


Thì cứ gá lên ngó cái cho vui nhà trước đã, mai mốt tính tiếp. :Smile: 




> anh chơi máu quá, mà toàn ráp xong để trưng bày ko


Hy vọng rồi cũng có ngày các em nó được hoạt động :Smile: .

----------


## ppgas

> Kiểu bệ này làm xong khó che ray vít trục Y rồi.
> Con máy hãng ngon hơn máy chế một phần lớn là do cái vỏ bọc đó anh. Cái này làm đàng hoàng ngon lành như hãng chắc không thua công làm cái lõi chính của máy, hic.
> 
> Dù sao cũng ngon & giá rất hợp lý.
> 
> Thanks.


Đúng là được cái giá cả hợp lý, chứ mua máy hãng về chơi thì ... :Smile: 
Cả ray vít X &Y đều khó che. Thôi từ từ tính tiếp  :Smile: 



 Thử gá bộ Z hành trình 250mm



Thôi ngủ...

----------

CKD

----------


## Ga con

Ý em bảo đã gom cái core rồi sao không gom luôn cái vỏ. Cái đó có giá trị nhưng bán theo sắt vụn thôi.
À, sao nhìn một hồi giống xác máy EDM thế ta.

Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

> Ý em bảo đã gom cái core rồi sao không gom luôn cái vỏ. Cái đó có giá trị nhưng bán theo sắt vụn thôi.
> À, sao nhìn một hồi giống xác máy EDM thế ta.
> 
> Thanks.


Có gom hay không thì do Romeo quyết, mình chỉ mua lại thôi. Máy gì thì chịu nhưng được cái xác máy đầm, làm lại ít.
Mấy cái mặt bích không vừa với Ac servo hay 2 pha, 5 pha. Lại phải nghĩ rồi  :Smile:

----------


## maxx.side

Cho em hỏi là toàn bộ chắc cũng tầm 200k anh dịch chuyển qua lại thế nào, em một mình nên cứ hơn 50kg là ngán liền  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

bác kiếm đc luôn bộ vitme vừa vặn, hay quá.

----------


## ppgas

> Cho em hỏi là toàn bộ chắc cũng tầm 200k anh dịch chuyển qua lại thế nào, em một mình nên cứ hơn 50kg là ngán liền


Tập tạ thôi maxx, để hôm nào qua quận 4 nghía cái cẩu rồi đi shopping  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> bác kiếm đc luôn bộ vitme vừa vặn, hay quá.


Nhờ sự nhiệt tình của chú Romeo thôi chứ không thì chắc vài năm nữa :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Đúng là được cái giá cả hợp lý, chứ mua máy hãng về chơi thì ...
> Cả ray vít X &Y đều khó che. Thôi từ từ tính tiếp


Hình như là nguyên bản khối L nó quay về phía trước, bác pa gát có ý tưởng cưa cái đuôi chữ L không vậy. Mấy bác góp ý thử nhá

----------


## ducduy9104

> À, sao nhìn một hồi giống xác máy EDM thế ta.
> 
> Thanks.


Cùng suy nghĩ với cụ. Chục con EDM bãi là 9 con có cái chữ L này rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> Hình như là nguyên bản khối L nó quay về phía trước, bác pa gát có ý tưởng cưa cái đuôi chữ L không vậy. Mấy bác góp ý thử nhá


Em tin là bác hài lòng với cái khung này. 
Đúng là cái L quay vào trong. Em tính cưa, đem ra oxy gas cắt rồi về làm nguội lại, nhưng bận quá nên tạm để kê đồ.

----------


## Khoa C3

Đừng cưa anh ới, cắt miếng tôn mỏng bọc nó lại thành cái hộp, bên trong hộp đó thẳ đối trọng vào, có yêu không nào?

----------

CKD, huuminhsh, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Đừng cưa anh ới, cắt miếng tôn mỏng bọc nó lại thành cái hộp, bên trong hộp đó thẳ đối trọng vào, có yêu không nào?


Ối ý tưởng hay đấy nhé !

----------


## ppgas

> Đừng cưa anh ới, cắt miếng tôn mỏng bọc nó lại thành cái hộp, bên trong hộp đó thẳ đối trọng vào, có yêu không nào?


Cái ống z lọt lòng 100x100, đủ để gắn cục đối trọng rồi.

----------


## Khoa C3

Không gắn đối trọng thì ta gắn tủ điện.

----------

ppgas

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Gắn tủ điện là đẹp nhất các anh ạh  :Smile:  mặt sau có mấy cái lỗ taro, gắn cái bát xoay 2 trục gắn cái màn hình và bàn phím kéo ra kéo vào nữa  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## secondhand

> Em tin là bác hài lòng với cái khung này. 
> Đúng là cái L quay vào trong. Em tính cưa, đem ra oxy gas cắt rồi về làm nguội lại, nhưng bận quá nên tạm để kê đồ.


oxy gas cắt rồi về làm nguội chi cho cực bác, mang cho cưa máy nó cắt phẳng rang. Đối trọng chạy trong lòng trụ 100mm là đủ rùi, cục thịt thừ này chứa được bao nhiêu đồ điện, ngồi làm sơ ý đứng dậy mà đội luôn cục thịt thừa đấy thì không biết cái đầu mình nó ra sao nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Em cũng tính vậy nhưng thấy cái ụ Z to và nặng quá, phần thì lười phần thì không biết người ta có nhận cắt không...

----------


## GORLAK

Cứ để nguyên, nhét mớ đồ điện vào đc khối chuyện hay.

----------

ppgas

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cứ để nguyên, nhét mớ đồ điện vào đc khối chuyện hay.


Nhét được bộ biến thế 500-1000VA

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Nhét được bộ biến thế 500-1000VA


Bác thuhanoi đã bắt đầu với đống này chưa? Bác chia sẽ ý tưởng hay cập nhật lên cho em học với? 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nhét được bộ biến thế 500-1000VA


..........Nhưng phải cắt nhỏ ra rồi nhét vào hàn lại  :Big Grin: 



> Bác thuhanoi đã bắt đầu với đống này chưa? Bác chia sẽ ý tưởng hay cập nhật lên cho em học với? 
> Cảm ơn.


Chờ bác mần trước rồi ăn cắp bản quyền đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

tui khoái cái vụ C này không hỏi , đi hỏi cái ông thích router với H ,,,, nhớ nhé hehehe.


chỉ còn trục Z nữa thôi mà, em thấy cưa cái L để làm gì , để yên đó đi , sau này áp cái tủ điện sau lưng vừa đủ che , còn cái trục Z tình sao đây ? tính không được thì chuyển nhượng qua đây cho em , bảo đảm em nó thành con C high speed machining liền.

----------

ppgas

----------


## CKD

Cụ ppgas cho cái kích thước tổng thể của cái Z.
Các thiết bị điện dự định dành cho nó.
Xong có giải pháp đẹp chai thôi mà.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Cụ ppgas cho cái kích thước tổng thể của cái Z.
> Các thiết bị điện dự định dành cho nó.
> Xong có giải pháp đẹp chai thôi mà.


Để về đo lại và chia sẻ ý đồ, thiết bị dành cho nó (cả option) xem các bác bình loạn xem nên nên làm gì nhé.
Thanks.

----------


## huuminhsh

> Cụ ppgas cho cái kích thước tổng thể của cái Z.
> Các thiết bị điện dự định dành cho nó.
> Xong có giải pháp đẹp chai thôi mà.


bác CKD định hỏi khối lượng Z và cánh tay đòn để thả cái cục đối trọng bên đầu mút cái chữ L kia phải ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> bác CKD định hỏi khối lượng Z và cánh tay đòn để thả cái cục đối trọng bên đầu mút cái chữ L kia phải ko


Không!
Hỏi để hình dung cụ thể hơn cái lưng của trục Z. Để xem có thể hô biến nó thành cái tủ điện đẹp chai không. Nếu không thì có thể làm gì với nó để đảm bảo tiêu chí thanh lịch mà không phải thiến cái phần dư ra.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## ppgas

Tối qua bù khú với đồng đội về trễ quá, giờ mới kịp đo lại:


Còn thiết bị, có các lựa chọn:
- step 5 pha RKD514 H-C (xyz)
- alpha step66/69
- IM805 +step superior
- Servo mitsu 200/400 (cái này thì không tự tin phần tunning

BOB thì đang si nghĩ  :Smile: , các bác tư vấn giúp loại nào kha khá chút.

Spin thì chắc là chốt em này trước, mai mốt tính tiếp:

----------


## CKD

1. Nếu làm kích thước cái tủ 220x190x560 thì hơi chật. Nếu dùng IM805 thì có thể bố trí được hết mớ đồ điện vào trong. Có chút lo lắng là cái VFD, nếu đời cũ thì có thể to hơn cái tủ.
2. Để vào phía sau cái tủ 400x500x200 thì rộng rãi nhưng kém đẹp chai.

Để kéo cái khung và Z này nghĩ nên dùng step 86.

Anh ppgas cho luôn
- cái VFD và kích thước của nó.
- alpha chạy áp 220V hay 110V? Motor size?

Controller thì quá nhiều lựa chon.
- nếu thích chọc ngoái, khám phá thì Mach3 LPT/USB đều ok. Hoặc planet cnc, hoặc EMC2 (lpt). Thích khám phá nền tảng cũ thì có CNCPro cho anh, chạy trên DOS, có luôn lisence. Tính năng thấy tương tự như Mach3, không đòi hỏi cấu hình máy tính.
- nếu bỏ qua yếu tố khám phá thì NCStudio, DSP các kiểu.

----------

ppgas

----------


## cuongmay

theo mình bác cắt phứt cái dằng sau đi cho gọn máy . tủ điện áp hông hay hơn . máy C nó vón chiếm bề ngang nhiều rồi mà giờ lại chiếm thêm bề dọc nữa thì kềnh càng lắm.mà khung máy ngon thế sao bác chơi cái spín yếu sinh lý quá.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> 1. Nếu làm kích thước cái tủ 220x190x560 thì hơi chật. Nếu dùng IM805 thì có thể bố trí được hết mớ đồ điện vào trong. Có chút lo lắng là cái VFD, nếu đời cũ thì có thể to hơn cái tủ.
> 2. Để vào phía sau cái tủ 400x500x200 thì rộng rãi nhưng kém đẹp chai.
> 
> Để kéo cái khung và Z này nghĩ nên dùng step 86.
> 
> Anh ppgas cho luôn
> - cái VFD và kích thước của nó.
> - alpha chạy áp 220V hay 110V? Motor size?
> 
> ...


Biến tần V1000, nếu gắn IM804 thì cần thêm cục nguồn to, ít nhất chắc cũng tâm 48v/20a. Hai cái này nhét vào không gian nhỏ xíu cũng chật chội quá.
Thôi ucf tiếp đi ckd ơi, khỏi tính nữa. Tuyết định thiến luôn cái cục này, tủ điện làm riêng. 
BOB thì nghe/ thấy CKD đang gắn mấy cái BOB khá hoành, cái đó mua ở đâu? Tầm giá khoảng nhiu?
Step 86 thì gắn không vừa vì không gian chỗ mặt bích nhỏ quá.
Alpha hay 5 pha đều là áp 220v

----------


## ppgas

> theo mình bác cắt phứt cái dằng sau đi cho gọn máy . tủ điện áp hông hay hơn . máy C nó vón chiếm bề ngang nhiều rồi mà giờ lại chiếm thêm bề dọc nữa thì kềnh càng lắm.mà khung máy ngon thế sao bác chơi cái spín yếu sinh lý quá.


Cái spin cũng 2.9kw, 18000k, nếu cắt sắt thì nuơng tay tí chắc cũng tạm rồi.
Còn cái đầu bt30 này tính tiếp phương án sau

----------

cuongmay

----------


## nhatson

> Biến tần V1000, nếu gắn IM804 thì cần thêm cục nguồn to, ít nhất chắc cũng tâm 48v/20a. Hai cái này nhét vào không gian nhỏ xíu cũng chật chội quá.
> Thôi ucf tiếp đi ckd ơi, khỏi tính nữa. Tuyết định thiến luôn cái cục này, tủ điện làm riêng. 
> BOB thì nghe/ thấy CKD đang gắn mấy cái BOB khá hoành, cái đó mua ở đâu? Tầm giá khoảng nhiu?
> Step 86 thì gắn không vừa vì không gian chỗ mặt bích nhỏ quá.
> Alpha hay 5 pha đều là áp 220v


em thấy cứ kẹ nó, làm cái tủ điện che nó đi , nó nằm trong tủ điện luôn, như vậy lại hay, tính ra lực vào trục Z theo phương thẳng đứng , hạn chế lực vặn do phần motor spindle

----------

huuminhsh, ppgas

----------


## jimmyli

tiện đây cho em hỏi làm sao reset cái auto turning của cái VDF V1000 vậy? Lúc đầu em chỉnh auto thì đầy đủ nó auto xong chỉnh lại thì thấy thiếu và không sài auto cho con spindle khác được...nên khi sài con khác thì nó nóng lắm. huhu

----------


## ppgas

> tiện đây cho em hỏi làm sao reset cái auto turning của cái VDF V1000 vậy? Lúc đầu em chỉnh auto thì đầy đủ nó auto xong chỉnh lại thì thấy thiếu và không sài auto cho con spindle khác được...nên khi sài con khác thì nó nóng lắm. huhu


Jim, a không phải chiên da, chỉ là chiên sư thôi nên chịu. Thử đọc lại mấy trang này xem có giúp ích được gì không nhé:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/38...kim-loai/page9

----------

jimmyli

----------


## CKD

Cái BOB mà em thấy vừa ý với Mach3 nhất là AKZ250.
Mấy cái khác đều có nhược điểm, tuy không quá quan trọng. Nhưng do em có nguồn PC khá tốt, ít jitter nên em vẫn chơi LPT cho các project.

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhxco

Cụ CKD ui, cái nguồn ít jitter là nguồn như nào cụ?

----------


## CKD

> Cụ CKD ui, cái nguồn ít jitter là nguồn như nào cụ?


Nguồn là nguồn hàng đó bác không phải psu.
Chổ bán hàng cho em, em coa thể test thoải mái, ưng thì mới lấy ạ. Nên nói chung là chạy lpt ổn ạ.

----------

anhxco

----------


## ppgas

> Cái BOB mà em thấy vừa ý với Mach3 nhất là AKZ250.
> Mấy cái khác đều có nhược điểm, tuy không quá quan trọng. Nhưng do em có nguồn PC khá tốt, ít jitter nên em vẫn chơi LPT cho các project.


Vui lòng hướng dẫn mình mua được không? Còn nếu ở nhà có sẵn thì nhường lại 1 bộ? Sẽ có người đến nhận luôn hen?

----------


## CKD

Nhà ko còn sẵn.
Dạo 1 vòng mấy shop vn có mà. Không thì em ship về.

----------


## ppgas

> Nhà ko còn sẵn.
> Dạo 1 vòng mấy shop vn có mà. Không thì em ship về.


Vậy ship về đi ckd. xem có anh em nào đăng kí ship luôn 1 lần giảm chi phí

----------


## ppgas

Chiều nay chạy đi mua được cặp vít 1605, c3z đẹp như mơ. Tính về thay cho cặp vít bước 2 nhưng ổ bi 1605 tới 41mm, trong khi ổ bi 1602 chút xíu 26mm, không lắp vào được. Thôi chắc để ren 2 luôn cho đỡ nhức đầu  :Smile: 


Chuẩn bị bàn T, để đó, lúc rảnh rỗi mần tiếp.

----------


## thuhanoi

:Big Grin:  Khoan mấy lỗ lắp gối thay đi thay đi, chuyển bộ kia cho mình .
Hi gối nguyên bản của nó loại tuyệt (à đặc) chủng - chả có trùng với loại nào mới bực chứ

----------


## anhxco

> Chiều nay chạy đi mua được cặp vít 1605, c3z đẹp như mơ. Tính về thay cho cặp vít bước 2 nhưng ổ bi 1605 tới 41mm, trong khi ổ bi 1602 chút xíu 26mm, không lắp vào được. Thôi chắc để ren 2 luôn cho đỡ nhức đầu 
> 
> 
> Chuẩn bị bàn T, để đó, lúc rảnh rỗi mần tiếp.


mua sao k dùng, thôi để rẻ lại cho e  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Khoan mấy lỗ lắp gối thay đi thay đi, chuyển bộ kia cho mình .
> Hi gối nguyên bản của nó loại tuyệt (à đặc) chủng - chả có trùng với loại nào mới bực chứ


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  thay thì phải thay luôn bộ gối 2 đầu mà khả năng chế thì thấp, đành thôi.

----------


## ppgas

> mua sao k dùng, thôi để rẻ lại cho e


Bộ này tính để nâng cấp con khác :Smile: 
Bác đang ấp ... ủ dự án gì mà thỉnh thoảng lôi về một cục vậy?

----------


## anhxco

> Bộ này tính để nâng cấp con khác
> Bác đang ấp ... ủ dự án gì mà thỉnh thoảng lôi về một cục vậy?


báo cáo bác e giờ chỉ ấ ủ làm đc 1 con máy ra hồn chút thôi, k có dự án gì cụ thể cả. va vào con đường cũ, đc bao nhiêu thì can cái tội ngu vứong vô TBK giờ thành vô sản rồi, lâu lâu lại ưng lôi gì về đấy, thành ra cũng k có gì ra hồn  :Smile: 
Thấy con C này của bác e máu quá, k có gì có khi e lôi nó về trước bác rồi, giờ thôi cứ lụm từ từ, sau có khi lại có 1 con như bác  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## thuhanoi

> thay thì phải thay luôn bộ gối 2 đầu mà khả năng chế thì thấp, đành thôi.


Mình thì có động lực khoan (mới có cái khoan từ) hơn bác hê hê

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> báo cáo bác e giờ chỉ ấ ủ làm đc 1 con máy ra hồn chút thôi, k có dự án gì cụ thể cả. va vào con đường cũ, đc bao nhiêu thì can cái tội ngu vứong vô TBK giờ thành vô sản rồi, lâu lâu lại ưng lôi gì về đấy, thành ra cũng k có gì ra hồn 
> Thấy con C này của bác e máu quá, k có gì có khi e lôi nó về trước bác rồi, giờ thôi cứ lụm từ từ, sau có khi lại có 1 con như bác


Uwow, tkb hết nhiu? Chia buồn cùng bác.
Em thì lại phải làm từ từ vì nếu làm xong thì không có chỗ cho máy chạy.

----------


## ppgas

> Mình thì có động lực khoan (mới có cái khoan từ) hơn bác hê hê


Em cũng đang ngâm kíu cái khoản này...  :Smile:

----------


## mig21

> Mình thì có động lực khoan (mới có cái khoan từ) hơn bác hê hê


bữa nào rãnh không khoan cho e mượn tí nha bác Huề

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Đúng là được cái giá cả hợp lý, chứ mua máy hãng về chơi thì ...
> Cả ray vít X &Y đều khó che. Thôi từ từ tính tiếp 
> 
> Đính kèm 21206
> 
>  Thử gá bộ Z hành trình 250mm
> Đính kèm 21208
> Đính kèm 21207
> 
> Thôi ngủ...


Xong Euuroo rồi, tiếp đi chứ bác  :Big Grin:  - cho em nó lên sóng đi chứ

----------


## ppgas

> Xong Euuroo rồi, tiếp đi chứ bác  - cho em nó lên sóng đi chứ


Chưa chuyển biến gì thêm, cũng đang hóng bác để tiếp thêm cảm hứng đây.
Lấy con spin khoan ngồi nghía :Smile:  đỡ buồn ... ngủ lúc chờ xem udô.

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Bịnh nặng lắm rồi , hết thuốc chữa.

----------


## ppgas

> Bịnh nặng lắm rồi, hết thuốc chữa.


Bịnh thì biết nhưng thuốc chữa thì nhiều, cứ chạy qua quận 4 ngồi chừng 5phút là điều trị được ngay kkk :Smile:  :Smile: .
Còn cục bịnh này nữa nè, ER25 chưa đủ kỹ năng chế...

----------


## Gamo

Cha thầy thuốc bên quận 4 toàn cung cấp hàng cấm phục vụ con nghiện thôi  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

xài chưa được thì đưa đây em xài giúp cho.

----------


## ahdvip

> Chưa chuyển biến gì thêm, cũng đang hóng bác để tiếp thêm cảm hứng đây.
> Lấy con spin khoan ngồi nghía đỡ buồn ... ngủ lúc chờ xem udô.


ec, con này là con mẹ đây hả anh. Tưởng spindle colect chứ

----------


## ppgas

> xài chưa được thì đưa đây em xài giúp cho.


Để làm đẹp góc kỹ thuật. Còn cục bt40 mazak nữa nè :Smile: . Tất cả đều chưa xài được.

----------


## ppgas

> ec, con này là con mẹ đây hả anh. Tưởng spindle colect chứ


Vẫn chưa hiểu câu hỏi Đức ui. Nó là con spindle khoan, 1,5kw 3400rpm, kẹp dao kiểu mũi khoan kg phải collet.

----------


## maxx.side

Ngắm thấy cái bàn T nhỏ nằm trên Khoan bàn mà không biết làm sao mang về  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Ngắm thấy cái bàn T nhỏ nằm trên Khoan bàn mà không biết làm sao mang về


Nó được gắn bằng bulong 12 nên tháo khó lắm  :Smile: kkk

----------

maxx.side

----------


## ppgas

Hơi bí cái ụ gá spindle, tính dùng cái cục này không biết có ổn không đây.
Hình thức không được đẹp nhưng được cái nó đã được phay phẳng hai mặt.

----------


## thuhanoi

Thây cụ lượm được cái ụ spindle màu trắng rồi mà. Bác xử cục gù trên trụ Z như thế nào, mình thấy nó ghét quá, ưng cưa phéng nó đi đây, mà không biết cưa hay cắt dây  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> Thây cụ lượm được cái ụ spindle màu trắng rồi mà. Bác xử cục gù trên trụ Z như thế nào, mình thấy nó ghét quá, ưng cưa phéng nó đi đây, mà không biết cưa hay cắt dây


Ụ spin thì em tàng trữ vài cục nhưng vẫn chưa ưng cái bụng nên vẫn đang me tiếp ☺.
Còn khối u trụ z thì em quyết tâm cưa nhưnng dạo này bận quá cụ ui, toàn tác chiến phương xa.

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác định Z hành trình bao nhiêu đó. Mình có bộ Z HT120, 1 bộ HT500 nên chọn bộ nào đây cho phù hợp

----------


## ppgas

> Bác định Z hành trình bao nhiêu đó. Mình có bộ Z HT120, 1 bộ HT500 nên chọn bộ nào đây cho phù hợp


Em đang định HT tầm 220-250 bác ah. Có bộ combo rồi nhưng thiếu vitme.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ppgas

> Mình thì có động lực khoan (mới có cái khoan từ) hơn bác hê hê


Khoan từ rồi có, nhưng tiến độ thì vẫn chưa  :Smile:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Khoan từ rồi có, nhưng tiến độ thì vẫn chưa


Có bác nào biết cách tháo cái đầu kẹp mũi khoan của cái khoan này không ? E mới mua một cái, muốn thay cái đầu kẹp mũi khoan mới để kẹp to hơn tý nhưng mà chưa biết cách tháo. Theo hướng dẫn trên mạng thì mở con ốc bên trong cái kẹp ra nhưng em tìm mãi không thấy con ốc nào cả.

----------


## Nam CNC

khoan này chỉ quay có 1 chiều thôi nên không có con ốc đó đâu , xem nó lắp ghép côn hay ren , nếu ren thì chịu khó lock lại tháo ra.

À có tuyệt chiêu đâu đó dạy rằng , lấy cây lục giá to nhất có thể mà cái đầu khoan kẹp được , kẹp chặt vào và tán 1 phát theo chiều mở ra là xong ngay thôi , khá đơn giản nhỉ.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Ga con

Con ốc đó hình như có, nó nằm trong họng chấu kẹp ấy cụ.
Khoan chỉ có 1 cấp tốc độ nên nếu thay mũi khoan to hơn nó lại khoan không nổi. Tốt nhất là để nguyên, khoan lỗ xong nong ra bằng khoan tay thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Dạ em tìm tận trong hang trong hốc của cái đầu kẹp cũng ko có con ốc nào. Làm như anh NamCNC rồi nhưng cũng không mở được. E lấy cây lục giác 6 kẹp chặt rồi dùng búa gõ nhanh một cái ngược chiều kim đồng hồ nhưng ko được. Với lại cái khoan này tốc độ khá cao. E tính gắn cái khoan khác vào nhưng không biết có loại nào phù hợp không ạ? Nhờ các bác tư vấn.

----------


## hung1706

Bác xem đầu côn hay sao nhé. Nếu ren thì có thể nó ren ngược nên tán qua tán lại 2 chiều cho nó nhả ren ra từ từ. Mà lục giác 6 nhỏ vậy bác, đầu kẹp max 13 hay 10 ???

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Bác xem đầu côn hay sao nhé. Nếu ren thì có thể nó ren ngược nên tán qua tán lại 2 chiều cho nó nhả ren ra từ từ. Mà lục giác 6 nhỏ vậy bác, đầu kẹp max 13 hay 10 ???


đầu kẹp max có 6.5 thôi ạ. E cũng thử tán qua lại 2 chiều rồi nhưng không xi nhê lắm. Thôi chắc để vậy dùng quá.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@bongmayquathem: bác chụp cái khoan lên đi ah, theo em thì cái khoang bác cũng bé thôi, thay mũi lớn khoan cũng ko ngon. Thay hẳng cái khoan khác đi bác, dễ tìm lắm nhờ bác MINHHAT là có ah. Thay cái to to khoan sướng hơn mấy cái bé bé này nhiều.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Con của anh ppgas ngon quá chuyên để khoang nên khỏi chế cháo gì hết. của em là cái chuyên khoét, chế lại đầu kẹp mất 3 ngày.

----------


## Gamo

Á... đù... con này nhỏ nhắn xinh xinh, dùng để quýnh dấu hoặc sắt mỏng thì quá ngon. Còn nếu bác muốn chơi sắt tấm dày thì chắc chịu khó mua con bự bự

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> @bongmayquathem: bác chụp cái khoan lên đi ah, theo em thì cái khoang bác cũng bé thôi, thay mũi lớn khoan cũng ko ngon. Thay hẳng cái khoan khác đi bác, dễ tìm lắm nhờ bác MINHHAT là có ah. Thay cái to to khoan sướng hơn mấy cái bé bé này nhiều.


Đây ạ.


Chính xác loại này luôn. Vòng tua 2200rpm, kẹp max 6.5mm. Giờ thay thế cái nào vào cho vừa được mấy bác nhỉ ? E sợ loại to nó lại không vừa mặt bích.

----------


## ppgas

Loại khoan này có nhiều size đầu kẹp, bác nhờ anh em trên dđ này kiếm cho con có đầu kẹp lớn hơn cho nó đơn giản.
Con này 10 li:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Ga con

Nếu thay khoan khác moment mạnh hơn, khoan mũi to hơn đế từ lại không giữ nổi, vì cái này đế từ khá yếu.

Cứ giữ nguyên bản là tốt nhất.

Thanks.

----------

iamnot.romeo, ppgas

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Nếu thay khoan khác moment mạnh hơn, khoan mũi to hơn đế từ lại không giữ nổi, vì cái này đế từ khá yếu.
> 
> Cứ giữ nguyên bản là tốt nhất.
> 
> Thanks.


em ko tính đến chuyện này. Tại thấy cái đế hình vuông của em nó cứng quá nên nghĩ cái tròn này cũng vậy.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@ppgas: để cuối tuần này em qua phụ bưng bê cho có động lực.

----------

ppgas

----------


## thuhanoi

> em ko tính đến chuyện này. Tại thấy cái đế hình vuông của em nó cứng quá nên nghĩ cái tròn này cũng vậy.


Cái này đế từ khá yếu, nên khoan đó là tương ứng rồi. Bật từ rồi mà mình gỡ ra được mà  :Big Grin: 
Khoan cao tốc này cũng ngon cho mũi nhỏ - khoan gang nó đi cái vèo như dùi vào đất sét  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

theo thông số nhà sản xuất thì lực từ của nó đâu tầm 300kg, khá nhỏ. Anh em của nó toàn lực từ tên 1000kg hết. nhưng mà với 300kg chắc thay cái khoan mạnh hơn vào cũng không sao. quan trọng là hơi khó tìm cái khoan phù hợp ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái cục đế từ tròn đó , em nhớ mang máng khi có điện nó tạo ra lực hút 200Kg mà , vậy mà còn yếu sao ?

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> cái cục đế từ tròn đó , em nhớ mang máng khi có điện nó tạo ra lực hút 200Kg mà , vậy mà còn yếu sao ?


So với những dòng khác thì chênh lệch hơi lớn thôi ạ. E thấy mấy dòng khác lực từ toàn trên 1 tấn.

----------


## thuhanoi

> cái cục đế từ tròn đó , em nhớ mang máng khi có điện nó tạo ra lực hút 200Kg mà , vậy mà còn yếu sao ?


Nếu mình xách nghiêng là gỡ nó ra được đó

----------


## Ga con

2 hay 300kgf là max thôi anh, điều kiện khá lý tưởng (tiếp xúc tốt, sát và toàn bộ diện tích, thép non).

Bình thường thì đâu mấy khi mặt tiếp xúc hoàn toàn, rồi bị sét, vênh... nên lực bị giảm kha khá (mà lực tỷ lệ với bình phương khoảng cách), khoan mà đè mạnh tay là nó bật đế luôn. Do tiếp xúc không tốt nên có lần cái khoan đế 1tf mà khoan xuống còn bị bật đế luôn.

Thanks.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ppgas

Mấy cái này khi khoan nương tay thì lỗ 8 khoan sắt được nên vậy cũng vui rồi. Để gom thóc mua cái lớn hơn chút khoan lỗ 10-13 nếu cần  :Smile: 



> @ppgas: để cuối tuần này em qua phụ bưng bê cho có động lực.


Nhớ giữ dùm a mấy cái chốt định vị nghen romeo. 
Dạo này bãi khan hàng quá nên qua đây ucf đi  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mấy cái này khi khoan nương tay thì lỗ 8 khoan sắt được nên vậy cũng vui rồi. Để gom thóc mua cái lớn hơn chút khoan lỗ 10-13 nếu cần 
> 
> 
> Nhớ giữ dùm a mấy cái chốt định vị nghen romeo. 
> Dạo này bãi khan hàng quá nên qua đây ucf đi


Hi, cụ nói mới nhớ, mình cũng thiếu vài ba cái chốt định vị, mà chốt này ngon ghê nghe, nó có ren để vặn bulon vào kéo lên - hay ghê  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Lần trước có bác nào bảo cty sản xuất loại chốt 8mm có ren kiểu này và hỏi a em có ai dùng thì bác ấy share lại mà em quên rồi. Giờ còn mấy cái của ppgas àh. Loại chốt này em đi khắp tạ uyên cũng ko có. Anh Giang bảo lấy cái cán dao gãy cắt ra dùng ngon lành, còn ko mua cây thép gió ngoài chợ, đem theo panme để đo cây nào gần 8 nhất thì lấy. Tìm loại trơn đã khó, loại có ren để khi cần rút ra dễ dàng càng khó hơn.

----------

ppgas

----------


## Ga con

Chốt trơn e có cả bịch không nhớ 6 hay 8mm nữa, dài chừng hơn 10mm, săng phe 2 đầu. Trước mua mà giờ không nhớ để đâu rồi nữa :Big Grin: .

Thanks.

----------


## MayphayIC

Em nhớ không nhầm thì bạn có cái chốt có ren đó là Huyquynhbk.
Có nhắc đến trong bài "Dựng máy H frame hạng nặng" của bạn Longdq

----------

iamnot.romeo, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Bớ bác pa gát - ngày lễ không đi picnic ở nhà lên được như thế này đua với bác pa gát chơi  :Big Grin:

----------

hung1706, ppgas, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## solero

Trời ơi cái vitme bước nhiêu mà nhìn bóng như cây ti ben vậy ạ?

----------


## ppgas

> Bớ bác pa gát - ngày lễ không đi picnic ở nhà lên được như thế này đua với bác pa gát chơi


Úi hay quá, cảm ơn bác. Phải lo tập trung thui. Bác cắt cái đuôi L kiểu gì vậy?
Mà công nhận bác sơn lại xấu dã  :Smile: . Sơn lót hay phủ màu đó vậy bác thuhanoi?
Nghĩ lễ đi lụm cục này về:

----------


## hung1706

hehe bác Thuhanoi chơi ben ấy chứ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Em đùa thôi chắc là vitme 32 ren 2, ray 25 thì phải  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi ALL
Công nhận trình sơn kém that, mua 2 lon sơn Expo về trộn chung lại mà nó ra màu chi chi đâu  :Big Grin: 
Bộ Z của bác thuybd đó Ray 20 thôi, vít me 25 bước 3  :Big Grin: 
Ở Đà Nẵng thợ chảnh lắm lắm mang đi cưa, người ta bảo không có lưỡi cưa gang (???) không chịu cưa. mang đi cắt dây ngâm đã rồi báo mắc lắm đừng cắt dây (?) bảo mắc là bao nhiêu - không chịu nói  :Big Grin:  túm lại là nhác làm, hihi
Thôi thì ông cho máy cơm chạy 2 giờ là xong

----------


## huuminhsh

> Úi hay quá, cảm ơn bác. Phải lo tập trung thui. Bác cắt cái đuôi L kiểu gì vậy?
> Mà công nhận bác sơn lại xấu dã . Sơn lót hay phủ màu đó vậy bác thuhanoi?
> Nghĩ lễ đi lụm cục này về:


Bác lợm ở đâu cho em qua lợm với.xa xa có cái máy tiện bàn nhìn yêu thế

----------


## ppgas

> Bác lợm ở đâu cho em qua lợm với.xa xa có cái máy tiện bàn nhìn yêu thế


Nó trên cái máy pantograph, thuyết phục mãi ổng mới chịu tháo. 
Cái máy tiện mini của Anh, tính sơn lại mà tìm hoài chưa ra cái màu gin của nó.

----------


## ppgas

> Hi ALL
> Công nhận trình sơn kém that, mua 2 lon sơn Expo về trộn chung lại mà nó ra màu chi chi đâu 
> Bộ Z của bác thuybd đó Ray 20 thôi, vít me 25 bước 3 
> Ở Đà Nẵng thợ chảnh lắm lắm mang đi cưa, người ta bảo không có lưỡi cưa gang (???) không chịu cưa. mang đi cắt dây ngâm đã rồi báo mắc lắm đừng cắt dây (?) bảo mắc là bao nhiêu - không chịu nói  túm lại là nhác làm, hihi
> Thôi thì ông cho máy cơm chạy 2 giờ là xong


Bác cưa bằng tay á? Lưỡi cưa sắt ha? Bác cho em xem cái cưa với? Được là mai em múc luôn  :Smile: . Cảm ơn bác trước.

À nói về sơn, bác mua sơn xịt Kenny lọai hammered màu nhìn cũng công nghiệp lắm bác, chỉ có diều nó hơi mắc tí 250k/lon.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, cưa bằng cái này bác

Bác đừng mua lưỡi đắt tiền làm gì, mua lưỡi mỏng có mấy ngàn thôi, 2 cái, cẩn thận - chắc tay chút là cắt được thôi  :Big Grin: 
Mình cũng vừa mua lon sơn 8802 moto kiều để sơn cái máy tiện màu zin của nó - chắc là giống  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## huuminhsh

> Nó trên cái máy pantograph, thuyết phục mãi ổng mới chịu tháo. 
> Cái máy tiện mini của Anh, tính sơn lại mà tìm hoài chưa ra cái màu gin của nó.


Cứ màu quân đội mà phan bao bền màu kaka

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Hi, cưa bằng cái này bác
> 
> Bác đừng mua lưỡi đắt tiền làm gì, mua lưỡi mỏng có mấy ngàn thôi, 2 cái, cẩn thận - chắc tay chút là cắt được thôi 
> Mình cũng vừa mua lon sơn 8802 moto kiều để sơn cái máy tiện màu zin của nó - chắc là giống


Cảm ơn bác.
Mai khai trương cái khoan từ, khoan hàng lỗ mật độ dày đặt rồi cắt cho nhẹ bớt  :Smile: , báo cáo lại sau.
Spindle ra sao? Bác show luôn cho nó nóng hehe...

----------


## Nam CNC

anh Thuhanoi , bộ Z đó made by Namcnc đó , ray NSK , visme cũng NSK cấp chính xác cao cỡ C3 hay C2 gì đó , phi 25 ren 4mm nha , bộ đó hơi bị ngon đó , còn bộ X full đồ chơi germany đâu anh ?

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> anh Thuhanoi , bộ Z đó made by Namcnc đó , ray NSK , visme cũng NSK cấp chính xác cao cỡ C3 hay C2 gì đó , phi 25 ren 4mm nha , bộ đó hơi bị ngon đó , còn bộ X full đồ chơi germany đâu anh ?


Hi, bộ X nó nấp dưới mấy tờ giấy ở phía sau máy đó Nam, đúng là mấy bộ này do bác Nam chọn nên rất là ngon và chuẩn.
_@pa gát: khi cắt nhớ nhích qua nhích lại để nới rộng đường cắt 1 tý để tránh kẹt lưỡi, vấp máy nhé_

----------

Nam CNC, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Hi, bộ X nó nấp dưới mấy tờ giấy ở phía sau máy đó Nam, đúng là mấy bộ này do bác Nam chọn nên rất là ngon và chuẩn.
> _@pa gát: khi cắt nhớ nhích qua nhích lại để nới rộng đường cắt 1 tý để tránh kẹt lưỡi, vấp máy nhé_


Ok bác. Cảm ơn
Hôm nay tranh thủ bảo dưỡng cái máy mài rồi mới tiếp vụ cắt   :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Kỳ này anh thuhanoi lên chuột trước, anh ppgas lên chuột sau. Mà a ppgas có khoan từ thì nhẹ hơn nhiều  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Khoan gang mua mũi loại này ngọt xớt

Mà bác ngó xung quanh có đồng chí nào có cái máy cắt sắt viên đá phi 300 bác nhờ cắt tạm vài đường cũng đỡ vất vả

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Tạm xong cái máy mài, chắc sử luôn cái khoan từ luôn.
Sơn chọc bác thuhanoi tí:

----------

CKD, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## duonghoang

--- Con máy mài làm dự án gì vậy bác Ppgas?

----------


## ppgas

> --- Con máy mài làm dự án gì vậy bác Ppgas?


Tính mài mũi khoan và phục vụ công cuộc chế cháo  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Khoan gang mua mũi loại này ngọt xớt
> 
> Mà bác ngó xung quanh có đồng chí nào có cái máy cắt sắt viên đá phi 300 bác nhờ cắt tạm vài đường cũng đỡ vất vả


Ngó quanh chẳng thấy đâu, tự xử gần xong rồi,  mai chiến tiếp.
Hôm trước học của bác nào đó trên diễn đàn mình, khi khoan sắt để cục nam châm bên cạnh cho ba dớ bám vào, tuyệt cú vời... :Smile:  Công nhận có cái khoan từ nó đỡ vả thiệt.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Khó xơi nhất chổ cái cổ đó đó bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> Khó xơi nhất chổ cái cổ đó đó bác


Em tính khoan xéo, cắt xéo luôn rồi mài lại sau. Mà bác cắt trong vòng 2 tiếng thì tay nghề bậc cao rồi.

Và ngày nay cũng tân trang xong cái máy mài và ụ spin:

----------


## CKD

Em lấy đĩa cắt, rà qua, rà lại lát là xong.
An toàn thì phải có cái che, nhiều người không khoái, bảo nó chắn tầm nhìn, vướng. Em hơi hãi.. mà nói chẵng được nên lâu lâu vẫn dùng tạm.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Đồ đạt đã chuẩn bị xong (có nắp che  :Smile: ), mai là chiến thôi.

----------


## solero

Vụ này dùng cưa lọng ổn không bác? Độ an toàn thì ngon nhất rồi.

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, để cắt được nhanh mình thực hiện các bước sau:
- Mua lưỡi cắt mỏng nhất (hình như là chưa tới 1ly5) Mình dùng loại này, thoang thoáng nhớ là 3000đ/viên vì mua nhiều thứ không nhớ chính xác :Big Grin: 

- Không tốn thời gian cho khoan lỗ
- Vẽ đường cắt 4 mặt, đi một đường cắt sâu 2 ly theo đường này
- Cắt thật sâu 1 chỗ để đứt hẳn mạch cắt, từ đó cắt tới - nhớ hơi nhích qua nhích lại để mở rộng mạch chút xíu tránh kẹt lưỡi (quan trọng)
- Chú ý cắt thật thẳng để tối ưu lực cắt chỉ tập trung vào điểm cắt mà thôi 
Và cuối cùng cũng nhanh thôi  :Big Grin: 

Trên hình chỗ trên cùng là điểm cắt sâu
Và cuối cùng cám ơn 2 bác cưa máy và cắt dây đã tạo động lực thực hiện việc này  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Nhìn đường cắt thấy ham quá. Cảm ơn bác hướng dẫn nhiệt tình. Mà hình như bác không cắt sát góc ke ah?

----------


## truongkiet

khổ sở vậy đem lên biên hòa cắt free cho

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Vụ này dùng cưa lọng ổn không bác? Độ an toàn thì ngon nhất rồi.


Cưa lọng ý bác nói cưa tay hả? Hành trình cưa tay không ổn.

----------


## ppgas

Lại cảm ơn bác thuhanoi đã hướng dẫn, sáng nay mạy mọ bức được khúc đuôi.
Cái tiếp theo là mặt bích gắn alpha 69...

----------

anhcos, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nhìn đường cắt thấy ham quá. Cảm ơn bác hướng dẫn nhiệt tình. Mà hình như bác không cắt sát góc ke ah?


Không cắt sát góc bác, để lại tý cho nó tương ứng với cái bích tròn phía dưới, sau này chắc làm cái nắp sắt che lại.

 Ở cái đường ngang này phải tháo cái miếng che an toàn trên máy cắt + làm ngắn con ốc siết lưỡi + mica 5 ly che chắn cái mẹt khi cắt cho an toàn  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## thuhanoi

> Lại cảm ơn bác thuhanoi đã hướng dẫn, sáng nay mạy mọ bức được khúc đuôi.
> Cái tiếp theo là mặt bích gắn alpha 69...


Đẹp quá rồi đấy nhá

----------

ppgas

----------


## CKD

Lắp cái tủ vào lưng thế này là che hết lại thôi ạ.

----------

iamnot.romeo, ppgas, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Chốt trơn e có cả bịch không nhớ 6 hay 8mm nữa, dài chừng hơn 10mm, săng phe 2 đầu. Trước mua mà giờ không nhớ để đâu rồi nữa.
> 
> Thanks.


Là e gửi chốt cho bác ah.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  mua loại này k khó bác ah. các bác tìm chốt khuôn đột dập tiêu chuẩn misumi là đúng loại luôn. giá hơn 10k/cai fi 8 dài 40 , có ren M5, sâu khoảng 15mm . loại này có đường kính +0.01mm . loại e lấy cho bác là loại theo dẫn hướng bi, ngon hơn loại mua ah
Bác Thuhanoi cần mấy con, để e tìm lại xem còn k?vì e nghỉ công ty cũ rùi nên k lấy đc loại chốt này nữa.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, sợ phiền bác không dám hỏi, mình thiếu 3 cái (phi 8) bác à, bác tìm mua giúp luôn 5 bác nhé.
Cám ơn bác nhé

----------


## ppgas

Tình hình là em tính mang cái cục dư ra này mang đi bào để làm ụ gá spindle, bác nào chỉ giúp em chỗ bào(hoặc phay) ở SG với nhé, Q7 càng tốt. Cảm ơn.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Hi, sợ phiền bác không dám hỏi, mình thiếu 3 cái (phi 8) bác à, bác tìm mua giúp luôn 5 bác nhé.
> Cám ơn bác nhé


bác cần 5 cái đúng k ah.gửi e địa chỉ nhé.mà bao giờ bác cần nhỉ?

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## anhcos

Đồ xịn có khác, độ chính xác cao ngất luôn.

----------


## thuhanoi

> bác cần 5 cái đúng k ah.gửi e địa chỉ nhé.mà bao giờ bác cần nhỉ ...


Đúng rồi bác.  IB bác nhé. Thank

----------


## thuhanoi

> Tình hình là em tính mang cái cục dư ra này mang đi bào để làm ụ gá spindle, bác nào chỉ giúp em chỗ bào(hoặc phay) ở SG với nhé, Q7 càng tốt. Cảm ơn.


Cái này hay đây nhưng máy mình cần khối đôn 120mm nên chưa tính được
Đang ngẫm ngẫm lắp cái cục BT30 nhưng chưa tìm ra cái động cơ

----------

ppgas

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Tình hình là em tính mang cái cục dư ra này mang đi bào để làm ụ gá spindle, bác nào chỉ giúp em chỗ bào(hoặc phay) ở SG với nhé, Q7 càng tốt. Cảm ơn.


Quận 6 thì bao la luôn anh.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Quận 6 thì bao la luôn anh.


Cho cái đchỉ cụ thể hơn tí đi Khanh, cuối tuần a vác đi làm. Cảm ơn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Địa chỉ đây anh. Chủ nhật họ nghỉ nhé, em bào ở đây ko ah.
Cơ khí Thượng Hiền , số 17, đường 28, P10, Quận 6, đt 0903 676 207 - 099 669 39 79

----------

ppgas

----------


## blacksky2411

> Tình hình là em tính mang cái cục dư ra này mang đi bào để làm ụ gá spindle, bác nào chỉ giúp em chỗ bào(hoặc phay) ở SG với nhé, Q7 càng tốt. Cảm ơn.


Em nghĩ anh nên tìm cục gang vuông để sử dụng thì hay và chuẩn hơn, Đi bào cục đó vừa tốn công vừa không ngon nữa.
Thanks.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em nghĩ anh nên tìm cục gang vuông để sử dụng thì hay và chuẩn hơn, Đi bào cục đó vừa tốn công vừa không ngon nữa.
> Thanks.


Cảm ơn  bầu trời đen  :Smile: 
Đi kiếm cục gang vừa ý chắc hơi khó, tuy nhiên để thử xem.

----------


## huuminhsh

> Đối trọng hơi phức tạp nên em đã chuẩn bị cặp gậy hơi, mỗi cái chịu 9kg. Để xem kiếm được spindle nào mới tính được bác hoctap ơi.
> Đính kèm 6297
> 
> 
> Hơi tiếc nhưng chắc phải cắt ngắn thôi, và phải mài cái gờ gá ray nữa. Chắc cho nó lồi ra phía trước chừng 50mm để đảm bảo hành trình Y bác. Thanks.


huynh kiếm đâu ra 2 cây phuộc này vậy ,chỉ chổ em với.

----------


## thuhanoi

> bác cần 5 cái đúng k ah.gửi e địa chỉ nhé.mà bao giờ bác cần nhỉ?



Nhanh quá nhỉ.
Đã nhận quà bác gửi tặng - cám ơn nhiều nhé.

----------


## ppgas

> huynh kiếm đâu ra 2 cây phuộc này vậy ,chỉ chổ em với.


Thỉnh thoảng chạy ra bãi q8 vẫn thấy huuminhsh. Minh mua ở đó.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## ppgas

> Đính kèm 24976
> Nhanh quá nhỉ.
> Đã nhận quà bác gửi tặng - cám ơn nhiều nhé.


Cũng may, mấy cái này Khanh romeo còn giữ lại lúc tháo máy và cũng được minhat tặng thêm 1 cái nên giờ chỉ thiếu 2 cái nữa thôi  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật của ngày hôm qua:



Hôm nay lại phải đi kiếm cây cho bộ Z.

----------

maxx.side, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái part lắp motor đẹp quá lia file qua cho đây đi ba-gát -  cho no có động lực  :Big Grin: 
(Lắp vô máy rồi đo thước kẹp nó cấn khó đo quá hehe)

----------


## ppgas

> Cái part lắp motor đẹp quá lia file qua cho đây đi ba-gát -  cho no có động lực 
> (Lắp vô máy rồi đo thước kẹp nó cấn khó đo quá hehe)


Em cắt kéo gì đâu mà có file. Nhờ người ta cắt giúp đấy. Cơ bản là tháo ra, đưa nguyên cây vít cho người ta đo cắt theo thực tế. 
Nó có 2 phần, 
Phần 1 là cắt 1 cái mặt bích sơ mi mỏng, dùng ốc lã gắn vào các lỗ có sẵn trên gối đỡ. 
Phần 2 là làm cái bích size alpha6x (98 không vừa) gắn lên cái bích sơ mi kia thôi bác.
Cái khổ sau đó là kiếm khớp nối dài, ốm. Em kiếm chưa có khớp đó nên để vậy chờ...

----------


## ppgas

Và trong khi chờ đợi thì em cố hoàn thiện con này để cho có cảm giác bận rộn :Smile: 


Cũng gần xong rồi. Và kỳ này mua cái có tủ để chạy trong nhà kkk...

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, Gamo, huanpt, nhatson

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em cắt kéo gì đâu mà có file. Nhờ người ta cắt giúp đấy. Cơ bản là tháo ra, đưa nguyên cây vít cho người ta đo cắt theo thực tế. 
> Nó có 2 phần, 
> Phần 1 là cắt 1 cái mặt bích sơ mi mỏng, dùng ốc lã gắn vào các lỗ có sẵn trên gối đỡ. 
> Phần 2 là làm cái bích size alpha6x (98 không vừa) gắn lên cái bích sơ mi kia thôi bác.
> Cái khổ sau đó là kiếm khớp nối dài, ốm. Em kiếm chưa có khớp đó nên để vậy chờ...


Bác lấy cái khớp loại có nhíp  gỡ ra nối lại làm 2 tầng nhíp là ok  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Không liên quan tới con C trên nhưng 
đây là lý do làm chậm tiến độ, mới làm thêm cái mặt bàn nhôm. Giờ đi mua nhôm mặt bàn gá lên☺



Đang rất cần khớp nối 6-12, đường kính ngoài 28mm. Bác nào đang tàng trữ vui lòng bỏ tí thời gian lục lại giúp em cái nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cập nhật của ngày hôm qua:


Ngày hôm nay mới lôi ra đo cái bích, mình định dùng con motor Copley size 57 nên hơi khó chút. Còn cụ dùng ASM66 sao không khoan trực tiếp lên cái gối cho nó khỏe mà phải làm cái adptor nhôm chi cho nó mệt

----------


## ppgas

Em cũng tính khoan nhưng thấy nó mong manh quá ...

Chiều ngồi nối khớp nối nhưng không thành  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Ủa sao ngó đơn giản mà khó vậy ta, hay là tiện cái khúc giữa dài ra nhỉ
(hihi, vừa mất 100K)

----------


## iamnot.romeo

haha có con router chạy ào ào luôn ta.

----------


## thuhanoi

Gá được trực tiếp cái động cơ size 57 vào rồi nhưng .... lại dính chưởng như ông pa gát - coupling phải dài ngoẵng  :Big Grin:  bó tay

----------


## GORLAK

tiện 1 cái khúc nối gắn vào đầu vitme ấy bác

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Kiểu này phải gấp rút lắp cái máy tiện  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

Đi xin xỏ được cái adaptor 8-12, nhưng khớp nối lại mập quá...

----------


## haiquanckbn

> Không liên quan tới con C trên nhưng 
> đây là lý do làm chậm tiến độ, mới làm thêm cái mặt bàn nhôm. Giờ đi mua nhôm mặt bàn gá lên☺
> 
> 
> 
> Đang rất cần khớp nối 6-12, đường kính ngoài 28mm. Bác nào đang tàng trữ vui lòng bỏ tí thời gian lục lại giúp em cái nhé. Cảm ơn.


Con này của bác phay nhôm đồng ah? Bác có thể cho ae biết 1 chút thông số của nó được không ah? kích thước, Cấp chính xác vitme, thanh trượt. STep ah? ...
E cũng rất hứng thú làm 1 em phay nhôm ah.

----------


## ppgas

> Con này của bác phay nhôm đồng ah? Bác có thể cho ae biết 1 chút thông số của nó được không ah? kích thước, Cấp chính xác vitme, thanh trượt. STep ah? ...
> E cũng rất hứng thú làm 1 em phay nhôm ah.


Mục tiêu chạy mica là chính. Khi chạy dao chuẩn rồi thì vài miếng nhôm nho nhỏ. :Smile: 
X: bộ KR33, vítme 10 bước 10. Hành trình 400
Y: ray vuông 20, vítme 16 bước 10, hành trình 360
Z: KR33, vítme 10 bước 10 (hộp sói 1:10), hành trình 160.
Cấp chính xác thì không đẻ ý lắm. Spindle 800k, chị na. Step alpha66 cho x,z và 69 cho y.

----------


## ppgas

Con kia chưa xong, loay hoay nâng cấp con này rồi, rõ khổ  :Smile: 

Cũ đây:



Mới đây:


Rất mong bác thuhanoi hoàn thành con C của bác để em còn theo kkk...

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## ppgas

Có chút cập nhật của tối hôm qua, sau 15 phút bới đống vítme nhà đại gia quận 4, kiếm được cây C3Z 1405 gắn lên bộ Z (đã thử tổng công 6 cây trong thời gian qua). 




Kết quả, vừa như cậu với mợ... kkkk...

----------

elenercom

----------


## Nam CNC

chúc mừng anh trúng số , đưa anh mà tiếc , chỉ còn 3 cây đủ 1 bộ , giờ lấy đi thì 1 vợ 1 chống , em thích 1 ông 2 bà .

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Chuẩn bị thêm ít đồ chơi cho em nó. Chưa biết làm cái ụ spindle  ra sao cho ổn nữa  :Smile: 



Và con Shin-oh 750W kéo, 6000rpm.



Con này mà có đầu gắn collet nữa thì ngon  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Thay vì sài thay dao nhanh NT thì dùng thay dao nhanh BT30 của anh gacon bán thấy ổn hơn đó anh. Em từng có cái NT thế này, thấy sao nó yếu đuối quá, như cái của em cũng tháo ra từ máy khoan thôi.

----------


## ppgas

Khả năng độ chế. Kém nên thây cái này dễ làm. 
Thay dao nhanh như cái này cũng lực lắm, đừng xem thường nhé  :Smile: .

----------


## Nam CNC

cái đầu này là loại thay nhanh cốt thẳng , không lock cứng nên nó chỉ chuyên dụng cho khoan hay taro , nếu anh ứng dụng vào phay thì chuẩn bị tiền mua dao liên tục nha.

----------

ppgas

----------


## Mechanic

Ai nói con này không có ngàm lock cứng ? Ai nói con này cơ cấu yếu ? Nên qua nhà anh ppgas để xem chi tiết ngàm lock con này và cơ cấu ra sao.

Đúng ra là mình không nên vào topic của người khác bình luận linh tinh. Nhưng do đây cái từ tủ nhà mình, sang kệ nhà a Ppgas nên có hiểu 1 chút về nó. Vì vậy vào lưu ý vài ý nhỏ .

----------

ppgas

----------


## CKD

Hình như nhà còn cái đầu trăng trắng phía trên. Để lục lại kỹ niệm cụ bán gas.
Cái này dùng ER16 thì phải.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Hình như nhà còn cái đầu trăng trắng phía trên. Để lục lại kỹ niệm cụ bán gas.
> Cái này dùng ER16 thì phải.


Lục giúp coi còn không  :Smile: . Cái này chuẩn NT. Size này thì cỡ ER20, collet max cán 12.



Kiếm cán, collet khó quá.

----------


## ppgas

Chắc chọn em này quá  :Smile: 



Tổng trọng lượng 13kg rồi, kiếm thêm con motor kéo 17kg là gác lên nghía được rồi.  :Smile: 
Nỗi khổ tiếp theo là cái khớp nối then hoa chổ này nữa:

----------


## Luyến

Bác có cái bát đẹp quá. Cứ kiếm motor đi bác sau đó tìm khớp nối 1 đầu vừa trục motor 1 đầu nhỏ hơn size then hoa 1 chút sau đó đi cắt dây cái then hoa là xong. Em cũng đang chờ đầu quick change bt30 của bác phúc về chế 1 cái ra trò đây hehe

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhcos

Thớt của kụ thống kê lâu rồi mà máy thì chưa thấy đâu, đợi hổng nổi nữa rồi. 
Lúc nào xong nhớ mở tiệc lớn nha.

----------


## ppgas

> Thớt của kụ thống kê lâu rồi mà máy thì chưa thấy đâu, đợi hổng nổi nữa rồi. 
> Lúc nào xong nhớ mở tiệc lớn nha.


Thì cũng lọ mọ cho vui và có chút tương tác với anh em chứ làm xong thì lại không biết làm gì hehe  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Bác có cái bát đẹp quá. Cứ kiếm motor đi bác sau đó tìm khớp nối 1 đầu vừa trục motor 1 đầu nhỏ hơn size then hoa 1 chút sau đó đi cắt dây cái then hoa là xong. Em cũng đang chờ đầu quick change bt30 của bác phúc về chế 1 cái ra trò đây hehe


Chắc đợi cụ Luyến làm rồi làm theo cho nó dễ  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

> Chắc đợi cụ Luyến làm rồi làm theo cho nó dễ


các cụ đều cao thủ em chỉ khua môi múa mép chút thôi. hehe chờ em hơi lâu á

----------


## ppgas

Không dấu gì các bác, em mua con động cơ này về tính kéo con BT30 trên. Về đọc wài không biết con này công lực  bao nhiêu W.



Đấu vào biến tần, đọc đến khúc này không biết set dòng  bao nhiêu A, áp bao nhiêu, tần số bao nhiêu...

Các bác vui lòng chỉ giúp cách những thông số trên nhé. Con biến tần ở nhà chỉ 2,2kw nên không sợ nó bốc khói.

Cảm ơn

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Con này của anh là loại surface cooled ak. Anh chọn các thông số bên phải ngoài cùng của cái gạch tròn đỏ to ak. Freq là 333. 3 pha 380v ạ

----------

ppgas

----------


## maxx.side

Theo em hiểu dòng khởi động Min = 11.2A, Max = 16.8 A Điện áp Min = 283V Max 380V tương ứng công suất 0.8 - 4.8 KW, với điện áp 1 pha 220V giảm Torque nhưng  Dòng khởi động sẽ không giảm. tạm tính 220V * 16.8 = 3.7 KW, biến tần anh xài 2.2 KW cho 3pha, xài 1 pha công suất = 2.2/ 1.7 = 1.3 KW. nên có khả năng sẽ báo lỗi quá tải  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến, ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

từ trước đến giờ em cũng thử và đưa cho người ta set biến tần mà chưa ai làm cho nó quay được, cẩn thận, test con này luôn báo arlam , coi chừng cái biến tần đi về nơi xa lắm.


cũng nghe đâu có 1 cha nào đó nói là làm cho chạy được và hắn mua 1 lô mấy em này , sau đó thấy không lấy thêm nữa hehehe.... à như theo em hiểu tiếng anh , con này là đồng bộ à.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> từ trước đến giờ em cũng thử và đưa cho người ta set biến tần mà chưa ai làm cho nó quay được, cẩn thận, test con này luôn báo arlam , coi chừng cái biến tần đi về nơi xa lắm.
> 
> 
> cũng nghe đâu có 1 cha nào đó nói là làm cho chạy được và hắn mua 1 lô mấy em này , sau đó thấy không lấy thêm nữa hehehe.... à như theo em hiểu tiếng anh , con này là đồng bộ à.





Quay rồi, khi lên 300hz báo lỗi. Quá áp.  :Frown:

----------

Gamo, haignition, hung1706, Luyến, maxx.side, Nam CNC

----------


## iamnot.romeo

quá ngon luôn anh, nhưng điện áp cao quá, anh cho chạy ào ào lâu lâu chút xem thế nào. Dc em hốt 1 con về chạy BT30.
Hình như anh đang chạy áp 220v, 70v/1k rpm thì 220v dc 3k là đúng rồi, nhanh hơn nữa chắc phải dùng biền tần ra 380v mới max tốc dc.

----------


## ppgas

> quá ngon luôn anh, nhưng điện áp cao quá, anh cho chạy ào ào lâu lâu chút xem thế nào. Dc em hốt 1 con về chạy BT30.
> Hình như anh đang chạy áp 220v, 70v/1k rpm thì 220v dc 3k là đúng rồi, nhanh hơn nữa chắc phải dùng biền tần ra 380v mới max tốc dc.


Đã chạy thử tầm 20p ở 3000rpm, dòng không cao nhưng áp 200v nên không cố thêm nữa.
Motor chỉ hơi ấm tay thôi. Con đc này muốn ngon chắc phải kiếm con bt cs lớn hơn, áp ra 380V.
Con V1000 2.2kw này chịu không nổi.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, con biến tần này ko ngon, vào yêu cầu 3 pha 220V, ông chỉ có 1 pha thì 2.2Kw của nó chỉ còn khoảng 1.5KW thôi, tải cao quá nó hụt hơi khóc á. Hôm trước thấy có ông nào hô có con 5KW giá có 3.5tr đóa?

Motor rated voltage là 380V thì chắc phải chạy 380V mới lên 6000rpm mà đủ torque được

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Chào các bác, 
Đăng bên mục cần mua rồi nhung cũng ghi lại ở đây.

Em đang cần mua cái khớp nối này:
Đính kèm 29183
Hoặc giống cái này.


Có 9 răng, lỗ phi 17.5 (18) chỗ sóng răng và phi 22mm chỗ khuyết răng.
Đầu còn lại lỗ trơn phi 17mm trở nên.

Để lắp vào đây:
Đính kèm 29184
Vui lòng liên lạc nếu có nhé các bác.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## Ga con

Con này không khó set đâu anh, với thông số như kia thì quá ngon.

-Thông tin trên motor thường là của driver lái nó, một số ít mới là thông tin chính xác của motor. Với chế độ điều khiển servo, đa số điện áp ngõ ra của driver ở rate chỉ khoảng 70% điện áp nguồn (motor xài với điện 200-220V tối đa 135-140V = 70% của 200V, đa số 90-120V rate). 
Đối với motor châu Âu xài mạng 3 pha 380-400V thì rate tối đa khoảng 250-270V. Với biến tần xài điện 220V AC thì ra tối đa khoảng 95% điện áp nguồn (khoảng 210VAC), cái này vì chế độ điều khiển servo khác với điều khiển vòng hở hoàn toàn của động cơ không đồng bộ thường, servo luôn chừa phần dư để bù vào phần tải (nói cho đơn giản, nếu nó muốn đảm bảo chạy ở 3.000rpm full tải, thì ít nhất nó phải đảm bảo đạt được khoảng 150% là khoảng 4.500rpm để lấy cái 50% kia bù vào tải. Điều này khác với motor thường, có tải tốc độ giảm xuống).
Do đó biến tần 220V lái mấy con motor châu Âu ngon hơn lái mấy con Nhật (gần đạt rate). Anh cứ yên tâm mà xaì.

- Về vụ 1 pha và 3 pha đã có thớt thảo luận nhiều sao vẫn nhiều bác lăn tăn nhỉ. Đối với các thiết bị công suất vừa (<=2.2kW hay cỡ 3-4kVA) xài 1 pha hay 3 pha không khác gì nhau. Với điện 1 pha khả năng cung cấp tối đa ông nhà điện cấp 40A *220V = ~ 8kVA thì chả phải lăn tăn gì, em xài cái máy hàn 1 pha 250A công suất hơn 8kVA còn chạy phà phà. Còn chuyện đầu vào, 1 pha hay 3 pha nó đều nắn ra DC 310V hết, các bác không cần lo diode nắn không đủ công suất vì thường nó thiết kế gấp nhiều lần công suất biến tần. Có một cái lăn tăn là tụ lọc nguồn thiết kế điện 3 pha thường nhỏ hơn nhiều so với tụ lọc nguồn điện 1 pha (vì 3 pha nắn ra rất ít gợn sóng so với 1 pha), nên nếu cắm vào 1 pha tụ nó phải làm việc nặng nhọc hơn (điện áp gợn lớn hơn) nên tuổi thọ giảm, điện áp nguồn cũng ripple lớn hơn nên công suất ra thực tế của biến tần nhỏ hơn đấu 3 pha một chút. Nếu có điều kiện cứ mắc thêm tụ vào chân P+ và N- cho ổn, hoặc tìm đúng nguồn 3 pha cho nó...chính như hãng :Cool: .

- Anh ppgas đang test ở không tải, anh chuyển sang monitor dòng xem sao, rồi thử tải (nắm cái trục lại  :Big Grin: ) xem dòng nó tăng lên cỡ nào. Với biến tần 2.2kW dòng có thể đạt 18-20A bình thường, dư để thui con motor của anh ra than  :Mad: . Theo em cứ set max 6.000rpm @ 220V chạy vô tư.
Chuyện nó hay alarm quá áp do motor trả về bus nguồn, anh mắc thêm điện trở thắng và set lại cho nó đỡ đi. Mắc điện trở khoảng 40-60ohm, ~200W, con này đi bãi tìm cũng dễ.

- Motor Rexroth e gặp 2 chuẩn feedback, 1 cái là resolver, 1 cái là optical nhưng out sin/cos độ phân giải cao, anh check xem nếu nó là resolver thì có nhiều cái chạy được mode có feedback luôn. Ở nhà e có 1 con bích 150 nặng cỡ 30kg ước công suất tầm hơn 5kW feedback optical chưa kiếm ra cái gì chạy được.

Thanks.

----------

blacksky2411, CKD, Gamo, GOHOME, haignition, Luyến, ppgas

----------


## Luyến

em đã nhận được đầu quick change holder bt30 của bác Phúc gửi rồi ah. em đã tháo ra xem ruột nó sử dụng 2 vòng bi 7007 đầu và 2 vong 7006 ở đuôi. khoang chứa bi kín dầu lúc nào cũng ẩm ướt.. nói chung là rất ngon. theo em nếu anh tìm đựoc khớp nối có then hoa thì tốt nếu không tìm đựoc thì ko cần luôn ah. 
anh xem ở vị trí em khoanh đỏ nó đã làm sẵn 4 cái bậc cân, đối xứng. anh chỉ cẩn tiện 1 khớp nối cứng chụp vào phần then hoa kia ở đầu khớp nối anh bắt 4 cái ngàm truyền monem vào là anh có thể sài vô tư. 

em vẽ ra anh rễ hình dung ạ.

----------

CKD, Ga con, ppgas

----------


## hung1706

Anh Luyến xem cái bậc đó có ren hay không anh. Nếu có ren lock bạc đạn thì phải có ốc chìm lock không cho nó xoay nha. 
Khi chịu lực 1 là tuột ra, 2 là càng siết vô lock cứng hư bạc đạn luôn ấy  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Anh Luyến xem cái bậc đó có ren hay không anh. Nếu có ren lock bạc đạn thì phải có ốc chìm lock không cho nó xoay nha. 
> Khi chịu lực 1 là tuột ra, 2 là càng siết vô lock cứng hư bạc đạn luôn ấy


Đúng Hưng, Cái bậc đó của con tán có ren giữ bạc, không sử dụng cho mục đích khác được bác Luyến ui.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Luyến

> Anh Luyến xem cái bậc đó có ren hay không anh. Nếu có ren lock bạc đạn thì phải có ốc chìm lock không cho nó xoay nha. 
> Khi chịu lực 1 là tuột ra, 2 là càng siết vô lock cứng hư bạc đạn luôn ấy


Đúng là cái đó có ren xoáy vào giữ bi, Và có 8 con ốc chí lock ko cho cái đĩa đó xoay. Bác lắp ngàm truyền trực tiếp vào đó sẽ ko ảnh hưởng gì vì phần then hoa họ cắt vào trong đến gần hết phần ren giữ bi khi khóa 8 con ốc chí vào có ít nhất 3 con sẽ nằm vào đúng cái rãnh then đó. Vẫn ưu tiên then hoa khớp nối nhưng nếu ko kiến đựoc thì dùng cách này. Em mua cái bt30 này về em lại có âm mưu khác lên ko chuột bạch cho bác đựoc  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

À trong mớ của em mấy con khác nhau chỗ đó anh, với lại chữ khắc (có con sâu có con nông).

Có con con ốc bự như thế, có con nó lại tiện bóp nhỏ lại, nên lưu ý không mượn tool của nhau nhen  :Big Grin: , coi chừng không vừa.

Còn cái trục không cần theo hoa đâu anh, tiện tròn là được rồi, nó cỡ 21.52mm (21.5 dư một chút). Nguyên zin họ làm để thay dao (thay đầu dao).

THanks.

----------

Luyến, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Con motor của 1 lão trên này gắn vào vừa khít khìn khịt  :Smile: , ngay cả cái vòng tròn bích motor cũng bót bò bọt  :Smile: , khỏi canh tâm. 
Kiểm tra thêm vài thông số như số pole, hz nữa là chiến thôi.  :Smile: . Tổng trọng lượng thành 35kg rồi, vừa phải.

----------

Ga con, Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

hoho.... rị mọ riết cũng được đồ ngon.... Bác ba gác , hỏi thành viên kia còn con nữa không em mua , em diy đầu BT15

----------

Ga con, nbc

----------


## ppgas

> hoho.... rị mọ riết cũng được đồ ngon.... Bác ba gác , hỏi thành viên kia còn con nữa không em mua , em diy đầu BT15


Hắn có 2 con, 1 con gác lên máy. 
Khóc như mưa sau 30 phút hắn mới động lòng đó. Lúc ôm con này về hắn còn nhìn theo rơm rớm nước mắt kkkk... 
Hắn đang online đó.  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

tên nào dzậy bác?

----------


## thuhanoi

Đẹp quá, làm mình dao động  :Big Grin:  . Khớp nối gì đó Paggas

----------


## Luyến

tổng thiệt hại lên 1 bộ như vậy giá bao nhiêu ạ?

----------


## ppgas

> tên nào dzậy bác?


Hắn không vào trả lời chăc là chỉ thích mai danh ẩn tích  :Smile: 




> Đẹp quá, làm mình dao động  . Khớp nối gì đó Paggas


Khớp nối là cái nhức đầu, em có nhờ cụ Giang làm giúp. xong cái khớp nối là coi như ổn.




> tổng thiệt hại lên 1 bộ như vậy giá bao nhiêu ạ?


Lấy râu ông nọ cắm cằm bà kia :Smile: , mà cũng may nó vẫn mọc tốt nên đỡ tốn kém. Nếu chỉ những thứ trong hình không thì tầm 8tr rồi đó. Giờ kiến cái biến tần bự con chút để dụ nó quay. 
Đấu vào con yaskawa v1000 (2.2kw) mà chưa biết set nên bó quay chậm và báo lỗi liên tục  :Frown:

----------


## Luyến

> Lấy râu ông nọ cắm cằm bà kia, mà cũng may nó vẫn mọc tốt nên đỡ tốn kém. Nếu chỉ những thứ trong hình không thì tầm 8tr rồi đó. Giờ kiến cái biến tần bự con chút để dụ nó quay. 
> Đấu vào con yaskawa v1000 (2.2kw) mà chưa biết set nên bó quay chậm và báo lỗi liên tục


Cũng ngon bác chơi hàng độc ko hà. Giá đội lên cao nhưng mà em lại thích kiểu này hơn là con shino 3,7kw bác namcnc mới bán. Bác sét tần số max biến tần 266hz xem nào

----------


## ppgas

Nghĩ tết rảnh rỗi, ở nhà lôi em motor ra vật, cuối cùng em nó cũng ngoan vâng lời.




@thuhanoi, em tính dùng cái khớp nối này, tuy nhiên để xem sao:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## dungtb

em có con mishu 3.7kw/5.5kw , 1500/8000 rpm mà sao dùng biến tần 7.5kw kéo lên trên 100hz đã báo quá tải thế các bác nhỉ , mà có kéo j nặng đâu

----------


## thuhanoi

> em có con mishu 3.7kw/5.5kw , 1500/8000 rpm mà sao dùng biến tần 7.5kw kéo lên trên 100hz đã báo quá tải thế các bác nhỉ , mà có kéo j nặng đâu


Bác xem trên biến tần có thông số tuning - cho nó tuning auto đi

----------


## truongkiet

> Chào các bác, 
> Đăng bên mục cần mua rồi nhung cũng ghi lại ở đây.
> 
> Em đang cần mua cái khớp nối này:
> Đính kèm 29183
> Hoặc giống cái này.
> 
> 
> Có 9 răng, lỗ phi 17.5 (18) chỗ sóng răng và phi 22mm chỗ khuyết răng.
> ...


em rãnh rổi thì làm tặng bác một cái nếu bác đợi được,gần tết rồi nên hơi kẹt

----------


## ppgas

Cái khó của con spin này đã được giải quyết. Cảm ơn cụ Giang đã ra tay.


Quay thử:



Tiếp theo là cái ụ Z, đường còn dài.

----------

emptyhb, Ga con, Gamo, GORLAK, hung1706, maxx.side, thuhanoi, vietnamcnc

----------


## iamnot.romeo

má ơi nhìn ghiền quá. Học tập anh để cho cái bộ của em chạy mới dc.

----------

ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## ppgas

> má ơi nhìn ghiền quá. Học tập anh để cho cái bộ của em chạy mới dc.


Còn cái ụ nữa Khanh ơi. Chắc cùng làm cái ụ luôn đi.
Để tính lại tổng trọng lượng (tầm 40kg) rồi đem cục đối trong qua mài luôn một thể.

----------


## maxx.side

còn cục kia đâu anh

----------


## ppgas

Cục kia cũng xong rồi maxx:

----------


## truongkiet

> Cái khó của con spin này đã được giải quyết. Cảm ơn cụ Giang đã ra tay.
> 
> 
> Quay thử:
> 
> 
> 
> Tiếp theo là cái ụ Z, đường còn dài.


hôm trước định giúp bác cái khớp nối này nhưng diễn đàn chặn ko cho comment...ko hiếu why????

----------

ppgas

----------


## maxx.side

> Cục kia cũng xong rồi maxx:


Chờ anh tái cơ cấu cục này cho nhẹ nhàn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

> Cục kia cũng xong rồi maxx:


Kiểu này nếu dùng khớp nối cứng thì hợp, nhưng khớp mềm thì ghê lắm anh.
Chạy nó quơ nghe kinh lắm,hic.

Thanks.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Kiểu này nếu dùng khớp nối cứng thì hợp, nhưng khớp mềm thì ghê lắm anh.
> Chạy nó quơ nghe kinh lắm,hic.
> 
> Thanks.


Cái lõi nó có gờ chặn vừa với cây cốt nên chắc không đến nỗi Ga con ơi.

Cảm ơn

----------

Ga con

----------


## hung1706

hehe gài mấy cái ngàm vô con ốc lock nha anh, ko khéo nó tuôn ốc lock ra à  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Không tuột ốc lock ra dc đâu Hưng ơi, cái vòng tròn và cái khía lồi vẫn còn trên cái cốt giữa, ko có gì dính vào ốc lock màu trắng hết.

Kết nối kiểu này mà gắn khớp mềm thì thế nào cũng ồn 1 tí do khuya rơ ko nhiều thì ít, chắc chắn sẽ có. Lúc đầu cái cốt còn bót với cái vòng tròn và cái khía thì kêu ít, sau này kêu nhiều. Khi chạy cái lò xo co dãng theo hướng lệch tâm và cả dọc trục nên sẽ rung khi có tải.

Mà em nó để chưng đầu tủ nên yên tâm không đủ giờ chạy để kêu nhiều đâu =)))))

----------


## hung1706

cái vòng phe có khia khía nó là cái dùng để chặn không cho con ốc lock nó tuôn ra hay siết vô. Và 1 trong 2 trường hợp đều có thể xảy ra  :Big Grin:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tớ chỉ sợ vỡ cái block gang nếu lực va đập lớn thôi chứ tớ làm cái lock kiểu ấy cho spindle chưa thấy cái nào tuột!
Gồm 2 con ốc loc và 1 cái fe then hoa ở giữa nhé....
 :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hình như phe then hoa nó có khóa ngàm vô chưa ạ, nếu khóa rồi thì em xin chịu vì mắt em kèm nhèm mất roài :3

----------


## ppgas

> hehe gài mấy cái ngàm vô con ốc lock nha anh, ko khéo nó tuôn ốc lock ra à


Cái này là cái khác Hưng ơi. Cái này là ER25, không phải BT30.
Mấy cái khía đó sẽ bẻ khép vào cạnh ốc lock nhưng chưa bẻ. Khi nào dùng đến rồi tính tiếp.

----------

hung1706

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật phần tiếp theo, đối trọng.
Món này lấy nguyên con từ con máy cắt dây. Chắc sẽ mang đi bào cho nhẹ hơn chút cho bằng trọng lượng nguyên khối spin, và đẹp hơn chút  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

Bác tính nó nặng hơn con spindle 1 chút vì nó phải cân bằng spindle và cả hệ trựot trục Z lên xuống bác ah

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bác tính nó nặng hơn con spindle 1 chút vì nó phải cân bằng spindle và cả hệ trựot trục Z lên xuống bác ah


Cảm ơn cụ Luyến. Đã dự trù rồi vì đã có người nhắc trước như cụ vậy.  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Diyodira

> Cảm ơn cụ Luyến. Đã dự trù rồi vì đã có người nhắc trước như cụ vậy.


hi hi, cái này là cả một nghệ thuật, không phải muốn phan bi nhiêu cũng được, phay mặt sẽ không đẹp đâu.

thanks

----------

GOHOME, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> hi hi, cái này là cả một nghệ thuật, không phải muốn phan bi nhiêu cũng được, phay mặt sẽ không đẹp đâu.
> 
> thanks


Thì đó... 
Chuyện nghệ thuật mông lung lắm  :Smile:  thôi để mấy ông nghệ sĩ ổng lo.

----------


## Ga con

> Cập nhật phần tiếp theo, đối trọng.
> Món này lấy nguyên con từ con máy cắt dây. Chắc sẽ mang đi bào cho nhẹ hơn chút cho bằng trọng lượng nguyên khối spin, và đẹp hơn chút 
> 
> Đính kèm 30472


Cục này bằng chì hả a.
Theo e nếu làm bằng chì thì nên đem bán, lấy tiền mua được vài trăm kg sắt  :Wink: 

Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

> Cục này bằng chì hả a.
> Theo e nếu làm bằng chì thì nên đem bán, lấy tiền mua được vài trăm kg sắt 
> 
> Thanks.


Nó được đúc bằng gang Ga con ơi. Phải bằng chì thì đem bán mua... gạo rồi kkk...
Cái khó là nó không lọt vô cái lòng trụ Z. Vậy mới tính bào/ cắt bớt. :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Sao lâu nay im lìm thế nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> Sao lâu nay im lìm thế nhỉ


Dạo này bay liên tục nên không đụng đến bộ khung C này bác ơi. Chắc phải tháng nữa mới tính tiếp.

----------


## Luyến

Thống kê hơi bị lâu

----------


## ppgas

Rảnh rỗi sinh nông nổi, sơn lại con động cơ cho ... đẹp  :Smile: 
Thay bạc đạn mới, chạy êm ru bà rù ở 10krpm:

----------

Ga con, Khoa C3, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## luuhaohiep

> tiếp theo...
> 
> - *Bệ X*
> Cái này thì không phải hàng 3 cục, còn thiếu ray và... cách gắn các chi tiết với nhau sao cho nó có thể trược được là mừng rồi, gồm:
> -Tấm sắt trắng 210 x760 x12mm
> -2 thanh sắt gá ray, 30 x900 x 25mm, đã được phay phẳng, có gờ định vị 1 bên, đục lỗ sẵn cho ray bảng 20mm
> -Vít-me bi Kuroda1504, D15, bước 4, dài 600mm, có gối đỡ BK BF:
> -Chưa có ray, đang tìm mua ray SHS hoặc HSR20 dài 760, 2 block
> -Bàn T-slot 3 rãnh, khổ 160 x600 x30mm, bằng thép đúc, đáy phay phẳng. Mua online tít bên... cncprovn.com, đúng tiêu chuẩn ngon bổ rẻ.
> ...


quá dữ luôn

----------


## ppgas

Em này chưa xong, đã ham hố em khác. ...sợ không có gì để làm  :Smile: .
Mấy tấm đế của chú Romeo thật là lợi hại.

Ray X, THK HSR20 có cánh.
Ray Y, THK xx25, tải nặng
Ray Z, THK SHS20, 
Vít me 2005 cho cả 3., hành trình XYZ tầm 380×280x250 và ... cứ từ từ, không có gì phải vội ... :Smile:

----------

maxx.side

----------


## Ga con

> Em này chưa xong, đã ham hố em khác. ...sợ không có gì để làm .
> Mấy tấm đế của chú Romeo thật là lợi hại.
> 
> Vít me 2005 cho cả 3., hành trình XYZ tầm 380×280x250 và ... cứ từ từ, không có gì phải vội ...


Nhìn cái hành trình dựng tóc gáy.
Y chang con của em  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Thanks.

----------

CKD, Tuanlm

----------


## ppgas

> Nhìn cái hành trình dựng tóc gáy.
> Y chang con của em 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Con này tự dựng hay tận dụng vậy gacon? Nhìn chiên nghịp wa.  :Smile:  Tổng trọng lượng, không tính bàn là bao nhiêu vậy?

----------


## hung1706

> Em này chưa xong, đã ham hố em khác. ...sợ không có gì để làm .
> Mấy tấm đế của chú Romeo thật là lợi hại.
> 
> Ray X, THK HSR20 có cánh.
> Ray Y, THK xx25, tải nặng
> Ray Z, THK SHS20, 
> Vít me 2005 cho cả 3., hành trình XYZ tầm 380×280x250 và ... cứ từ từ, không có gì phải vội ...


hehe bộ dài kia 600 mà thiếu ray uổng vậy, em còn cặp shs25 dài 580 có cánh đen thui nè  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Con đó XY là 2 combo rời e ghép lại, ray 20 vít me 16 bước 10. Z làm rời ạ.

E dựng từ 2010, giờ vẫn còn trong nhà sau khi chu du đủ chỗ (vít me X bị rơ phải thay). Rồi đến màn ông Mach3 máy tính lăn đùng ra chết chưa cài lại  :Mad: , nên giờ nó đang standby.

Cả con nó nặng chừng hơn 300kg. Nếu bỏ cái khung ra chắc còn cỡ 250kg anh. Cái đế với trụ đứng nặng quá chừng (trụ đứng sắt 22mm phay còn chừng 20mm, đế sắt dày 60mm bào ra, cái này em bảo hàn rồi gia công sơ lại mà tay kia làm biếng hàn, bảo đem bào mau hơn lại cứng hơn).

Thanks

----------


## Tuanlm

> Con đó XY là 2 combo rời e ghép lại, ray 20 vít me 16 bước 10. Z làm rời ạ.
> 
> E dựng từ 2010, giờ vẫn còn trong nhà sau khi chu du đủ chỗ (vít me X bị rơ phải thay). Rồi đến màn ông Mach3 máy tính lăn đùng ra chết chưa cài lại , nên giờ nó đang standby.
> 
> Cả con nó nặng chừng hơn 300kg. Nếu bỏ cái khung ra chắc còn cỡ 250kg anh. Cái đế với trụ đứng nặng quá chừng (trụ đứng sắt 22mm phay còn chừng 20mm, đế sắt dày 60mm bào ra, cái này em bảo hàn rồi gia công sơ lại mà tay kia làm biếng hàn, bảo đem bào mau hơn lại cứng hơn).
> 
> Thanks


Kẻ măm ko hết, ngừ mần ko ra. haizzz

----------


## ppgas

Gần 1 năm ghé lại tệ xá...
Muốn cai mà con nghiện vẫn ẩn hiện wài

----------


## GORLAK

Chơi dài vầy ngon nè a

----------

Hung rau, ppgas, zentic

----------


## ppgas

Năm nay bạn rộn lã người, chỉ làm được việc vặt vãnh và mua sắm linh tinh. Con QTC giờ đã gả cho người ta.. về nơi xa.
Chuẩn bị làm ATC cho bt15, ngán nhất là mấy cái cán bt15 giờ mắc như thuốc chữa si-đa, kinh quá Tìm cách vậy...



Cảm ơn người anh em đã tài trợ đầu bt15 này...

----------


## Ga con

Chuyển qua Iso hay BT20 đi a, cán nhiều lại rẻ hơn.

Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

> Chuyển qua Iso hay BT20 đi a, cán nhiều lại rẻ hơn.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks. Cái cartridge có sẵn và cũng đã tìm được chỗ mua cán bt15 (có 2-3 cái thôi), giá khá hợp lí. Cuối tuần đi lấy xem sao.

----------


## Nam CNC

giá 800K BT15 ER16 , hàng 2nd japan có gì mắc đâu mà than dữ vậy anh .

----------


## ppgas

> giá 800K BT15 ER16 , hàng 2nd japan có gì mắc đâu mà than dữ vậy anh .


800k mua được. Than éo gì

----------


## Nam CNC

tới tiệm chú Vinh kế bên Tùng Ngũ Kim mà mua , chắc mua không được đâu vì không phải ai cũng chịu nổi cái chảnh của chú Vinh hahaha , em thì quen rồi , vào mua vô tư tính ra mua rẻ nhiều ấy chứ.

Nếu biết mua từ china thì giá tầm 25-35USD cho 1 cái mới keng.... từ BT15-HSK25 cũng rứa , chắc mua số lượng .

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật cuối tuần:
Đầu atc đã vào ụ. Ben khí sẵn sàng.


... nhưng chắc còn lâu  :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

Ben khí này lực đạp được max bao nhiêu kg vậy anh.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Ben khí này lực đạp được max bao nhiêu kg vậy anh.


A tra data thấy yếu quá, 40kg. Chắc phải kiếm cái khác.

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Cập nhật cuối tuần:
> Đầu atc đã vào ụ. Ben khí sẵn sàng.
> 
> 
> ... nhưng chắc còn lâu


hình thấy hỏng cứng, cái ụ này bắt cái đầu kira j đó thấy ngon hơn, lòi cái thân spindle ra
dự án còn lâu thì từ từ mà làm, coi dc giá thì đẩy e nó lun đi.hihihi

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

> A tra data thấy yếu quá, 40kg. Chắc phải kiếm cái khác.


Cái trong biểu đồ là khả năng chịu tải lệch thôi bác ạ.
Công thức tính lực đạp của ben khí cho bác nào chế:
 F=A.P.n
Trong đó F là lực đạp của ben đơn vị là kg
                 A là tiết diện của piston: A=R2.pi đơn vị là cm2
                 P là áp suất khí nén, thường khoảng 5-7 kg/cm2
                 n là hệ số tải trọng thường để bù ma sát, nếu dùng đạp dao thì chắc lấy khoảng 0.7  :Smile: 

 Ví dụ con ben của bác đường kính piston là 50mm, khí nén áp được 5 kg/cm2 thì tính là: A=2.5*2.5*3.14=19.625 cm2
F=19.625*5*0.7= 68.68 kg ~70kg  :Smile:

----------

ppgas, QuyND

----------


## ppgas

Lâu lâu lại update cái để làm tiếp.
Sau bao nhiêu lần mua mua bán bán, đổi chát các kiểu, chắc là quyết định dùng con ATC này thôi:



Và thêm con trục thứ tư, không biết có kham nổi không nữa:


Chờ ngày lành tháng tốt lắp lên  :Smile:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------

